# 50 inch Reflector "Monster Light"



## LightSward

*Will be almost as bright as the 12,000 watt carbon arc, using a high efficiency HMI short arc 4,000 watt 380,000 lumen beam to WWII 60 inch's 425,000 lumen output.*

*I apologize, but one of my photo hosts has unreliable and unstable links, (Facebook based), and this caused a large amount of my photos to vanish over he last few days. Apologize, but with all the photos I posted I'm not able to update all them do to a variety reasons, mostly time. 
Sneak Preview:*


guiri said:


> It's 4 am, do you know where your blind neighbors are?


*

This thing is "AWESOME" Had kind of shelved this light in favor of more efficient reflector designs. This set up allows for less light to be collected from bulb, but with a much longer focal length, the light travels further in a more parallel beam configuration. Beam had the effect of looking somewhat like a laser and was hard to tell from which direction it was coming from when beam aimed near horizon.

50 inch Searchlight MONSTER was shelved for a few years while I was waiting to secure a 4,000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen light source. It is a good substitute for the 60 inch WWII searchlights that need much loving care to keep going. This 50 inch MONSTER will help keep the big light legacy going well into the 21st century and beyond. The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from a block away.*







Photo taken behind MONSTER showing the beam traveling several miles.

Photo taken from a block away
 


Photos showing beam traveling overhead. Laser like look, hard to tell direction beam came from when aimed near horizon.





*Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.
*





Some of these composites were hard to align with the camera tripod. Software to straighten the photos was unavailable.


*Photo from behind searchlight.
*I'll get back to posting on this shortly.

*

Beam shot of half finished 50 inch Monster. Searchlight contains a 400 watt HID.*



 

 The Monster light beam, as seen from 250 feet away. Monster Searchlight, will be eventually outfitted with a 1000 watt HID medium arc length bulb., actually hop skipping directly to: *

Will be almost as bright as the 12,000 watt carbon arc, using a high efficiency HMI short arc 4,000 watt 380,000 lumen beam to WWII 60 inch's 425,000 lumen output. I'm doing this conversion now and should have it ready, mostly cooling system and ignitor installation time.*
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

 I've learned much during the building and operation of the searchlight I call the "LightSward". I am forever impressed with the performance of this homemade 24 inch reflector light.:thumbsup:

I am moving on to a new project that should rock the skies! I am in the midst of designing and constructing a 50 inch parabolic mirror (reflector) searchlight...for now called the "Monster"!:twothumbs It will utilize all that I learned from building previous lights. 

I have conducted many experiments in recent weeks, and have developed a means of producing a superior reflector system. This searchlight will be designed around a standard 1000 watt HID lighting system, yet upgradable. I expect much more dramatic performance than with previous lighting equipment I've built (With more cash flow, I may upgrade to a short arc).:candle: I'm designing this light to be quickly disassembled, so that it can be easily transported, even with my small car!

I'm hoping the sales cost(s) of this will be around $600.oo for basic set-up and around $1,000.oo for a complete weatherized version, (this includes time). These are just prelims.

I will begin posting some design diagrams, tests results and production photos as I build this "Monster!" This is fun!

Stay tuned!


----------



## DM51

I'm very much looking forward to following this thread!


----------



## karlthev

Always on the search for the ultimate.....



Karl


----------



## roadie

50 inch = 127cm !!!!!

with 1000 watt HID lighting system !!!!!!!!!!!

i am embeded to this thread!


----------



## LightSward

I did some initial pre-construction tests last night with a 'section of the planned reflector mirror'. Impressive! :twothumbs 

I got a small dim light source to shine more than half a mile.:thumbsup:


----------



## maxspeeds

I am also very intrigued by this thread. I'll be checking in as often as I can


----------



## IlluminatedOne

Me too, cant wait to see what this one can do. I also love how this is done on a budget, it has inspired me to have a go at my own reflector in the future when i have some spare time and money.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## LuxLuthor

karlthev said:


> Always on the search for the ultimate.....
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



I'm right here. 

:thinking: Oh wait....you didn't say 'the ultimate' what. 

This reminds me of the 12" Fresnel "Sun Furnace" I made. I'm afraid to construct one with the 4' x 3' lens which melts the asphalt or copper pennies in seconds. Check this out if you never heard of these.


----------



## Patriot

Karl didn't say "the ultimate incan junkie" Lux.....


----------



## jeffosborne

The real question is, will he use it with a wrist lanyard or a neck lanyard on it.... Jeff


----------



## LightSward

LuxLuthor said:


> I'm right here.
> 
> :thinking: Oh wait....you didn't say 'the ultimate' what.
> 
> This reminds me of the 12" Fresnel "Sun Furnace" I made. I'm afraid to construct one with the 4' x 3' lens which melts the asphalt or copper pennies in seconds. Check this out if you never heard of these.




It was a small 11 x 8.5 inch page reader, Fresnel Lens, that originally got me back into constructing searchlights. I used this lens, and an old 500 watt projector bulb, and mini-reflector, to produce a beam brighter and more concentrated than my original, 'supposed 15 million candle power' "Cyclops". I wanted to gather all the forward shining light, the lens was not collecting, but could not afford the price of a large Fresnel lens. This is when the idea of a large homemade reflector was born. 

I have experimented with deep parabolic reflectors and shallow parabolic mirrors for many years, but most recently started to build ones that actually work.:thumbsup:


*CAD Parabolic Instructions*





First determine the basic parameters of the Parabolic Reflector. Bulb type, size of light emitter, desired beam configurations, use, costs and many more factors determine the size and basic dimensions of the reflector. Deep Dish or Shallow Mirror, storage, manufacturing ability, etc., then draw base line, focus point and bottom point of reflector..
































Draw lines that will help you form the shape of the parabolic reflector. If you want a shallow mirror type reflector, you need most of your parallel lines close to the bottom, you may have to try a little trial and error. You should quickly realize what spacing you'll need. 






Draw circles, radius equals selected parallel line distances from the base line. Where circle intersects line (at two points) place a dot at each intersecting point for line/ circle pair only.










Finish intersection and dot placements.






























Remove circles. 
































Remove parallel lines. Connect the dots, In CAD use spline or polyline function. By hand, connect the dots using a 'french' curve, finished
You can also just copy and paste this curve and zoom in and out to get the right size. 



© All rights reserved.


----------



## LightSward

jeffosborne said:


> The real question is, will he use it with a wrist lanyard or a neck lanyard on it.... Jeff


I actually expect the reflector and main light section to be light enough to carry. Because of the size...I'm thinking neck lanyard... Also to be carried like a Roman Warrior carried his sword and shield.

After careful consideration, I have decided to use a 'projector' type arrangement. The 50 inch searchlight will somewhat resemble the 60 inch anti-aircraft searchlights of WWII. There will be differences, of course, such as a low budget design, but the light source itself (starting with my existing 400 watt HID and upgrading to a giant 1000-4000 watt warehouse, stadium type HID low cost light bulb) and ellipsoidal concentrating reflector...also homemade... will be sticking out the front, center of the main protective lens, similar to a satellite dish horn. I'm using a design similar to old theater spotlights and projectors. The main 50 inch parabolic reflector, (mirror) will act as a giant lens. The test I have done, using sectionals, have had exciting results.

*CAD Reflector drawing of basic light paths*


 
This drawing shows the basic configuration of the reflectors and light source along with the basic light paths


* Close up of part 50 inch reflector profile *


 
Here a close-up profile view of the full scale Auto CAD drawing of the 50 inch reflector mold rigid foam elements.
Production Mold blueprints are examined and compared to actual scale templates in adjacent photo. 


 

 
0 comments 



 
*Production Mold blueprints in fabrication room 

*When the actual reflector is finished it will be close to 50 inches in diameter. The 47 inches noted is the basic underlying foam frame dimension. 


 

 *

Reflector Fabrication Molds under construction*

*The Ellipsoidal Elements are plotted and transferred to rigid foam and readied for cutout. *
*Cutting out the basic Elipsoidal Elements *



 
Here the basic Ellipsoidal Mold Elements are cut from rigid insulation.


*cutout and sandwich assembly inspection *





 
The basic foam cutouts are checked for basic fit. 
0 comments 




 
The large sheets of rigid foam being transformed into Production Molds.





*Ellipsoidal Mold rigid foam assembled *


 
*Ellipsoidal Mold rigid foam glueing and assembly*

Glue is applied and elements sandwiched together using center bolt as alignment guide. 
The basic rigid foam elements are assembled into a single unit and readied for sanding,...

Fiberglass mold frame has been covered with the first layer of joint compound, using a sort of potter's wheel and a separate rotating reflector profile "screed".

I will have more photos as I complete each construction and experimentation phase.

I was asked recently about 'Mylar" compared to "Trim Brite", by 'Chrome Brite'...the product I've been using. My response:

I'm not sure if I tested Mylar yet,(something like it fore sure...) but from what I understand, from a You-Tube video, it isn't quite as 'mirror' like as other reflective surfaces, yet it seems to reflect much of the light, just slightly fuzzy.:thinking: Other reflective surfaces have a slightly more mirror like reflection, but are 'darker' and don't transmit as much light. :candle:

I'm always experimenting, but the "Chrome Brite" brand: Trim Brite :twothumbsproduct seems to be the best compromise; a mirror like surface, (I can shave, using it..see the whiskers at a couple feet distance) and it seems to reflect just about as much light as my bathroom mirror. I put several strips of various brands and reflective products on the bathroom mirror for comparison. 

My under construction, 50 inch monster, may have a _picture slide slot_ in the projector section of the searchlight, for large simple transparencies, such as the American Flag, which will shine onto a cloud? All depends on how much more accurate the reflective surface is, (I am aiming for a little bit smoother surface).


----------



## LightSward

roadie said:


> 50 inch = 127cm !!!!!
> 
> with 1000 watt HID lighting system !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i am embeded to this thread!




I've begun construction of the 50 inch reflector...it's huge...awesome...:naughty:just a piece of "rigid insulation" right now, but this searchlight reflector mold, under construction is humbling to be around.  

As budget permits, I'd like to go with a small arc HID...but the fun of the Hardware store 1000 watt HID is the low cost ({$100.oo}, around a hundred bucks for bulb and ballast), and very long run time...around 35,000 hours, ...just those pesky 10 minute cool down and restart times):nana:

This is one of the funnest things I've ever built!


----------



## lctorana

LightSward said:


> ...may have a _picture slide slot_ in the projector section of the searchlight, for large simple transparencies, such as the American Flag, which will shine onto a cloud?


Or the Bat symbol.
Or the CPF logo.



LightSward said:


> Stay tuned!


Same Bat Channel.


----------



## roadie

LightSward said:


> I've begun construction of the 50 inch reflector...!


 
yeaaaaaaa .....

chrome bright = something like this ?? 

how to strength? :thinking:


----------



## Fulgeo

Tag! Can not wait to see it shine.


----------



## jar3ds

lovecpf


----------



## bshanahan14rulz




----------



## LightSward

lctorana said:


> Or the Bat symbol.
> Or the CPF logo.
> 
> Same Bat Channel.




I always wanted to project the Bat Symbol, CPF, etc.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

roadie said:


> yeaaaaaaa .....
> 
> chrome bright = something like this ??
> 
> how to strength? :thinking:



That looks like the 'stuff'. I will experiment on this reflector.

Nice Glow sticks!


----------



## LightSward

I've finished building the primary reflector mold. I am about half way done with the 50 inch main reflector mold. I will post photos soon.:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator

GOOD LORD!!! 

Cant wait to see beamshots.


----------



## LightSward

Flashanator said:


> GOOD LORD!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see beamshots.



The test, beam shots, I've done so far, have gone very well! The test 'main reflector' section, takes a small diameter (0.1 - 4 inches) flashlight and really concentrates the beam into a farther throwing, better defined, brighter spot. I'm excited to see this finished searchlight myself! The reflector will have an adjustable focus to allow flood light mode or a softer spot if needed.

I'll post photos this weekend, that shows the construction of the reflector molds. I will be using steel to reinforce the fiberglass, coated with "Chrome Brite" reflective metallic tape, for the reflectors.

(I am putting my Home Depot, 100 watt HID back into the the original 12" smaller LightSward, I built last winter. I'll use a 12 volt to 120 volt car power converter for portability. I only posted a beam shot of this once)


----------



## LightSward

lovecpf Here are next group of construction photos of the Reflector mold fabrication process.



*Easy Reflector Mold Foam Sandwich construction concept *


 
This is the concept of the Rigid Foam Frame...stack 'em like layers in a sandwich.


* Cut-out guide for Rigid Foam Frame *


 
Cut-out guide for the Rigid Foam Board sandwich frame. This is the underlying shape of the reflector mold. The rigid board insulation foam will eventually be replaced with concrete to allow for easier mass production of the 50 inch Monster Searchlight.






*First, 50inch reflector, rigid foam sandwich layer, cut out *


 
The first Rigid Foam Board layer is roughly profiled with a reciprocating saw, set at average profile angle.


*
47 inch Rigid Foam Frame compared to 12 inch concentrator reflector mold *


 
This shot shows the large size of a primary mold component of the 50 inch Monster Reflector. Shown with the 12 inch condenser reflector mold.



*Light Concentrator (Condenser) mold *


 
Here the final silicon cement layer is finished on the 12 inch condensing reflector. This reflector will focus and redirect the light from the HID light source onto the main 50 inch Reflector.


*Concentrating reflector mold ready for protective coatings *




Several layers of primer and protective paint and hardener coatings are applied to protect mold.


*Rigid Foam Sandwich stack for mold core *


 
The sandwich assembly is half complete for the 50 inch Monster Reflector frame mold.


*Mold Profiler*


 
This profiler helps ensure accurate reflector shape :naughty:.


*First couple layers of Joint Compound (silicon based concrete), **applied

*






Rigid Foam core mold for 50 inch Monster Searchlight, has had first several layers of Silicon Cement applied :twothumbs. The next several layers of finishing compound, will bring more accuracy to the shape and a smooth glass like surface.


This is now starting to get to the really exciting phase of actually molding the reflectors, using steel reinforced fiberglass. I start to fiberglass the condenser reflector tomorrow. I hope the mold survives the separation procedure.


----------



## petrev

WOW

Super stuff.



Mighty impressive work there - brilliant will probably be a good adjective to use !

Love the mould making and all the hard work researching and designing the profiles etc.

Can't wait for the finished item and beamshots to rival the old WW2 searchlights . . . 

Cheers
Pete

ps. How much is postage to the UK for a mirror kit ?

:mecry:


----------



## LightSward

petrev said:


> WOW
> 
> Super stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty impressive work there - brilliant will probably be a good adjective to use !
> 
> Love the mould making and all the hard work researching and designing the profiles etc.
> 
> Can't wait for the finished item and beamshots to rival the old WW2 searchlights . . .
> 
> Cheers
> Pete
> 
> ps. How much is postage to the UK for a mirror kit ?
> 
> :mecry:



I'm planning on the basic unit to be fairly easy to transport by foot, bike or car, and light enough to manipulate by hand.

Shipping cost look to be around $150.oo U.S. dollars. May be able to find lower rates.
I hope the beamshots to be at least close in :candle:appearance to the old WWII searchlights. The main advantage, I hope, is the use of inexpensive 30,000 hour regular hardware store HID lamps. As budget allows, I will experiment with smaller arc light sources for a tighter more narrow beam.


----------



## [email protected]

Such an intensive construction process... you truly are the consumate CPF flash-a-holic! :thumbsup:

I had been contemplating some kind of "Godzilla" reflector design myself to mate with a generic HID import, thanks for inspiring all those DIY'ers out there!


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark

Lightsward,
I live 100 miles from you. When you turn this on at night will I be able to see it?


----------



## IgNITEor

LightSward,
Awesome project! 
Mold making from raw materials of this size, you're a true inspiration for those of us so desperate to get our hands on affordable reflectors.

And you're in the Great Northwest :thumbsup:! Don't know how close you live to Portland International, but you may make some new friends soon.

Although their spec. sheets are entertaining at the least, I just can't part with the kind of $$ needed for even the basic silvered glass parabolics from
OptiForms Inc., especially when I really need a 19" size. 
Hope the mold works out well for you. It's shaping-up nicely from what I see!


----------



## LightSward

Glad to inspire everyone looking to build practical, fun and educational reflectors. 

If all goes reasonably well, _i.e., the beam can hit distant clouds with a bright beam spot_, I will be offering kits and finished searchlights for reasonable prices. I have to finish working out final prices, after everything is analyzed. To those wishing to build their own, I'm willing to offer some assistance.

I'm hoping the light beam will be visible for many miles:twothumbs when I have the funds to purchase my fantasy small arc light source, but for now a standard 400 watt HID, or budget allowing, standard 1000 watt HID will have to suffice for a little while:candle:. 

With today's light pollution, the beam will have perhaps a 5 to 10 mile visibility with these long arc, low wattage HID bulbs...but that is part of the fun, seeing how well less expensive, off the shelf, standard parts work. I'll just have to wait until I actually finish the searchlight and turn on the beam and see how well it works.:thumbsup:

I live out towards _Hillsboro_, by _Cooper Mountain Vinyards_ and _Jenkins Estate_, (_West Beaverton_ area) and the sky here is pretty dark compared to the rest of Portland. Even my 35 watt HID converted Cyclops, projects a beam into the sky that can often be seen a mile or so, many nights here.  Obviously there are atmospheric conditions to be considered.

I am about to start final prep of the 12" condenser reflector for fiberglass application, by covering the mold with release agents, (basically a special kind of wax) and then the fiberglass, steel frame and light socket support structure will be imbedded into the fiberglass during build-up.

In the following photo, you can see the 50 inch main reflector mold, having the final Silicon Cement layers added and soon preparation for final protective coatings and fiberglass release agents to be added.

*Preparing to apply final coatings*































Several Silicon Cement layers have been applied here. Several protective layers of various hardeners and sealers will follow.


----------



## nitedeuce

Incredible!


----------



## Nos

nitedeuce said:


> Incredible!



Almost.........but there are pictures


----------



## Bimmerboy

Watching this thread with great interest. That is going to be one crazy reflector!

I once saw what I believe was a 75W XeRay at Milky's PF8, and man, was it bright! Took about 30 seconds or so for it to warm up, and the output was definitely something to be seen. "The Monster" though, with even just a measly, wimpy (hehe) 400W system, and that reflector... I wonder if the XeRay's beam could even be seen inside of this one's.

I'm hoping that you stick a 1kW in there instead, just for the sheer bombastic-ness, but if 400W saves money that will eventually go toward purchasing a small arc, then I think it'll suffice for now.


----------



## LightSward

I've begun the fiberglass molding of the 12 inch condenser reflector. If all goes well, the fiberglass shell will separate from the mold, without too much destruction to the mold itself. I put on several layers of release wax...so fingerslovecpf crossed. (No matter what, I should have a good reflector...I'm just hoping I won't have to remake the mold... I will make a stronger mold if need be.)

I'm in the final prep and sealing stages of the 50 inch reflector mold. I will mold it tomorrow with the fiberglass. (With-in the next few days, I should have an idea if all went well, or if some delay, adjustment or redesign is needed.) Hopefully....:naughty: it will be a Monsterous = success!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

shine it in an ESE direction, I want to see it too! :devil:


----------



## ZardHex

Hi Lightsward,

Was looking at your 24" searchlight project and found this thread linked...I must say, "Awesome work!" For you to create a powerful light with ordinary materials the common man has access to, kudos! I've found myself recently searching out yard sales and flea markets for the "perfect" reflector, which could very-well be some stainless steel kitchenware (salad bowl 18 - 36" diameter with that ideal _shape_) I had a question for you:

I noticed that your 24" reflector is much deeper in proportion compared to your new 50"...is that due to the size of the light's arc being used, or just a product of physics meaning the larger you go, the shallower it must be?


----------



## LightSward

ZardHex said:


> Hi Lightsward,
> 
> Was looking at your 24" searchlight project and found this thread linked...I must say, "Awesome work!" For you to create a powerful light with ordinary materials the common man has access to, kudos! I've found myself recently searching out yard sales and flea markets for the "perfect" reflector, which could very-well be some stainless steel kitchenware (salad bowl 18 - 36" diameter with that ideal _shape_) I had a question for you:
> 
> I noticed that your 24" reflector is much deeper in proportion compared to your new 50"...is that due to the size of the light's arc being used, or just a product of physics meaning the larger you go, the shallower it must be?



 Thanks for the comments. I too have gone to yard sales, thrift shops and even Big Box Stores, and have found shiny salad bowls, lamp bases, other pots and pans, (scientist from a satellite company, I saw on NOVA, do this to help fabricate components to save costs --->>>). A 24 inch relish dish started my 24 inch reflector quest, for which I now actually have five, 24 inch reflectors of various types, the most recent being the homemade "LightSward", you noted earlier. Some of these kitchen wares have done a remarkable job. There seems to always be a glitch that keeps me looking, but I have found some _good ones, _and even combined several in an attempt get desirable configurations.:naughty:

There were several factors I considered in deciding which type reflector to use. One big reason I chose the shallow parabolic mirror, (I configured with a deep light gathering ellipsoidal light condenser), is how the searchlight arrangement gathers the light from the bulb. The light radiating from a HID bulb is roughly 270 by 360 degree radiation pattern, which is gathered by a light condensing reflector, directing the light first to a relatively small point where an adjustable aperture is located. Then the light rays travel away from the light point, spreading as a manageable 'ring', towards the larger, flatter, 50 inch 'lens' reflector, which focuses this light point, like a large lens, on a distant object. 

Another light gathering point of consideration was that the deep parabolic reflector gathers it's light in a way which means much of the gathering surface of the reflector is close to the arc tube. Since the hardware store type light source is relatively large, the beam is not as well focused. This causes several different beam configurations to come from the reflector at the same time, resulting in a beam with a narrow 'hot spot', plus fading corona and halo, which can be desirable, but not in this case. If a small arc HID was used, a smaller deeper parabolic 'reflector' works well. 

Another point of consideration was also my limited storage space. The shallow dish design allows easier storage; up against walls, behind clothes in a closet, behind curtains, or up against the ceiling with small little ceiling hangers, which doubles nicely as a shop light for intricate chores. 

I have always been fascinated by both types parabolic reflector, I have used the magnifying side of "make-up" mirrors as a reflector, but the light source is somewhat wasted unless special arrangements are used.

There are many more reason, (I like experimenting with light) but these are the main ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

Bimmerboy said:


> Watching this thread with great interest. That is going to be one crazy reflector!
> 
> I once saw what I believe was a 75W XeRay at Milky's PF8, and man, was it bright! Took about 30 seconds or so for it to warm up, and the output was definitely something to be seen. "The Monster" though, with even just a measly, wimpy (hehe) 400W system, and that reflector... I wonder if the XeRay's beam could even be seen inside of this one's.
> 
> I'm hoping that you stick a 1kW in there instead, just for the sheer bombastic-ness, but if 400W saves money that will eventually go toward purchasing a small arc, then I think it'll suffice for now.




I definitely want to use a 1000 watt HID!  :candle:

The 75W XeRAy sounds awesome! 

I'm hoping all the work, and hype I've done pays off.:laughing::twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator

need beamshots!!!:naughty:


----------



## petrev

Flashanator said:


> need beamshots!!!:naughty:


 
Patience Flash !

Methinks he needs to finish it first . . . 



Hi LS

How would a large(ish) (?48") satellite dish work with your DLGELC
(deep light gathering ellipsoidal light condenser)

?

Are they too shallow to use your current design ? would they need a different DLGELC or are they just not suitable ?

? ? ? ? ?



Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator

petrev said:


> Patience Flash !
> 
> Methinks he needs to finish it first . . .


----------



## LightSward

petrev said:


> Patience Flash !
> 
> Methinks he needs to finish it first . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LS
> 
> How would a large(ish) (?48") satellite dish work with your DLGELC
> (deep light gathering ellipsoidal light condenser)
> 
> ?
> 
> Are they too shallow to use your current design ? would they need a different DLGELC or are they just not suitable ?
> 
> ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete




I have considered old solid satellite dishes, (not the mesh screen type, though that could have remedies). Not having measured one, only by looking at them and the arrangement of the pick-up horn, I'd say there is a good chance it could work.

I understand there is an anti-weather coating on the dish that has to be dealt with, (the reflective tape adhesive coating won't stick too well), but otherwise It could work.:thumbsup: I don't have access to one, but did look for one though.

I decided to design and build both the condenser and main reflector from scratch to make sure the concept could work with-in my budget.


----------



## LightSward

I have completed the Fiberglass-ing and steel framing of the condenser reflector, and half the fiberglass layers and part of frame of the main reflector have been completed. I will wait a couple days before I attempt to remove the product from the 'mold'. :thinking:...Anticipation...


----------



## roadie

LightSward said:


> I have completed the Fiberglass-ing and steel framing of the condenser reflector, and half the fiberglass layers and part of frame of the main reflector have been completed. I will wait a couple days before I attempt to remove the product from the 'mold'. :thinking:...Anticipation...


 

:twothumbs, take yr time, we all can wait, a good finished product is better than a rushed ones .....


----------



## Aircraft800

I *have* to subscribe to this thread! Great work so far! How much research and or theory was applied? Did you have a design on paper you thought might work, or are you more of a shoot from the hip kind of designer? Either way, I hope this sucker can light up a cloud! 

EDIT: If this sounds like rubbish, please excuse me :drunk: I'll edit the post!


----------



## LightSward

Aircraft800 said:


> I *have* to subscribe to this thread! Great work so far! How much research and or theory was applied? Did you have a design on paper you thought might work, or are you more of a shoot from the hip kind of designer? Either way, I hope this sucker can light up a cloud!
> 
> EDIT: If this sounds like rubbish, please excuse me :drunk: I'll edit the post!




A combination of research and theory was applied to this project. First, I grew up around theater lighting equipment and was around many 60 inch searchlights (Las Vegas), and was able to examine how the light gathering and focusing elements worked. Our science programs in school were advanced, plenty of exposure to optical experiments. 

I've been pretty good at paper designing, and now with 3-D vector graphics using Auto CAD, I can generate very accurate light ray analysis's (spelling I need work). I experiment often. I usually know what the results will be before performing experiments.

I did experiments with odds and ends of reflectors and lenses that have 'roughly' the same optical characteristics as the desired components of the proposed 50 inch searchlight, and was successful! You might say I use all three; research, theory and shoot from the hip procedures.:candle::twothumbs


----------



## BVH

I remember my 60" CA mirror was very shallow as compared to most typical flashlight reflector depths. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe 6-8" over the 5' width.

Looking forward to this project!


----------



## IgNITEor

BVH,

When I was just a wee lad, my parents were probably going insane driving
me around to look at 60-inchers like yours!
Drawn to the flame.
Now look at us. A wonderfully crazy bunch having some serious fun.

LightSward, you may be crafting your project into a potential reflector kit
trust fund. You'll let us know where the ticket line starts?


----------



## LightSward

BVH said:


> I remember my 60" CA mirror was very shallow as compared to most typical flashlight reflector depths. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe 6-8" over the 5' width.
> 
> Looking forward to this project!



I designed the 50" HID mirror with a 6-1/4" depth, similar to the CA 60", 6-8 inch depth you mentioned, which as much as possible, I used as a guide, (I don't have the exact mirror specifications). 

As you know, the 60" CA, by it's very light producing method, is already directing much of it's light at the 60" mirror. :thumbsup:

Because the HID produces much of it's light in a 360 degree by a roughly 270 degree radiation pattern, I had to build a light condenser to focus and redirect the light into a 100 degree coned ring of light towards the 50" mirror. I'm capturing a sizable amount of light radiating from the arc tube, but still some waste.

I always wanted a CA 60" light, hopefully this 50" Monster Searchlight will somewhat imitate the "Great GrandPa" of all lights.:tinfoil:

This should be a lot of fun!


----------



## LightSward

IgNITEor said:


> BVH,
> 
> When I was just a wee lad, my parents were probably going insane driving
> me around to look at 60-inchers like yours!
> Drawn to the flame.
> Now look at us. A wonderfully crazy bunch having some serious fun.
> 
> LightSward, you may be crafting your project into a potential reflector kit
> trust fund. You'll let us know where the ticket line starts?



I'm excited to see this work. I'm nearing the completion date. Things seem to be progressing well. If this works, I'll work out costs and start taking orders.


----------



## LightSward

I am seeing the light at the end of the proverbial tunnel. Things are coming along well. From what I can tell, the reflecting surfaces are coming off the molds with a glass smoothness, that should make this thing "Shine"! I'll know in a day or so how this all works out.:thinking::tinfoil:

I have also obtained the means to make the 100 watt HID and 400 watt HID portable with battery and/ or automobile power. Hopefully all the electrical characteristics will operate as specified.  The 1000 watt HID will be a month or so away.


----------



## cmacclel

Great Work!

Mac


----------



## LightSward

I have just finished washing the mold from the _ellipsoidal light condenser_. I still have to prep the surface before I apply the reflective chrome tape, but all indications are the reflector is a success.:twothumbs

The _main reflector _is almost finished. Just a couple more days. I'll get some photos posted next few days.





 
*12 inch condenser reflector mold is waxed *


 
The 12 inch reflector mold is waxed to assist in mold release from the finished product.


*50 inch reflector mold is ready for waxing
*

 
Here the 50 inch Monster Reflector is hard surfaced and ready for mold release waxing.



I'm off to do some tests...:naughty:


----------



## Th232

Beauty. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## LightSward

Thanks for all the kind remarks. 

I was delayed working on the project today, I was assistant special effects director for a _local movie shoot_ today, and the filming went over schedule, time wise, (typical..fun though...). 

I hope to start mirroring the 12 inch condenser reflector, Monday. The big 50 inch monster reflector, will have to wait until probably Tuesday:candle:, but then...hopefully, after a couple days assembling the hardware and wiring everything up,: :twothumbs it will be awesome!

Well, today I have cleaned most of both reflectors. The large 50 inch reflector has 'emerged' and is looking good!!! :twothumbs The next few days will be surface preparation and chrome foiling, hardware construction, and bulb installation. I'm excited, everything seems to be coming out as designed!!!:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

I have removed the molds from the 12 and 50 inch reflectors. Basically a huge success! The following are some photos showing the progress up until yesterday. Hardware is being fabricated to support the various reflectors in their respective positions. I have done some basic optical property calibrations and tests on the reflectors with some mirroring, the results are well with-in design limits!:twothumbs

* The 50 & 12 inch reflectors after mold removal and first surface treatment. *


 
In the foreground is the Monster 50 inch reflector. In the background, the 12 inch condenser.

*Backside of 50 inch Monster Reflector*



 
The basic steel support frame is seen in this backside photo.



*Steel frame is 'glassed in' *


 
The steel reinforcing frame is glassed in with basic hardware.


*12 inch Condenser Reflector gets first trim*



 
The 12 inch condenser reflector is trimmed and ready for final shaping and surfacing.



*50 inch reflector after mold separation




*
This is the 50 inch reflector after mold removal.:twothumbs


Soon the chrome mirror paint and tape will be applied!


----------



## roadie

wow ....


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

lightsward, no chrome shops around you? I realize it's very hard to find a chrome shop, not to mention one that chromes stuff that isn't metal, but just curious why you are using reflective tape.

The bowls came out great! nice and smooth! Can't wait to see what the end result looks like :twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

bshanahan14rulz said:


> lightsward, no chrome shops around you? I realize it's very hard to find a chrome shop, not to mention one that chromes stuff that isn't metal, but just curious why you are using reflective tape.
> 
> The bowls came out great! nice and smooth! Can't wait to see what the end result looks like :twothumbs



Thanks for the good words! I hope it comes out well.

I like doing as much as I can in my shop, with this sort of project,...tape may not look as good, but I...I may look into chrome shops again, but the costs were high (the guy on the phone laughed when I asked if he could chrome my smaller 24 inch searchlight for under $600.oo),...compared to the relatively inexpensive tape, when I was considering mirroring options...:thinking: After this prototype reflector, I may spend more time finding someone, or it may be worth it, if my manufacturing skills make a very good reflector...:thumbsup:


----------



## IgNITEor

" Give it that chrome-hard shine now"  Lookin' mighty fine LightSward !


----------



## LightSward

I think this thing may actually work! I have half completed the "Chrome Taping" of the 50 inch Monster Reflector!:twothumbs Reflections looking good. I can shave using this. Basic light tests show; the light paths are lining up well. 

I am getting closer to my goal with each new reflector. The distortions aren't too bad on this 50 inch reflector, compared to the 24 inch reflector, with it's numerous flaws. 

In these next 4 photos, you can see the initial spray paint mirroring applied for smoothness and flaw inspection, followed by partial chrome mirroring shots. 

I have mostly completed the temporary light support hardware and will hopefully have a night time test, the next few nights.



*The Silver Spray Paint has been applied *



 
The Chrome Shiny Spray Paint Industry has made huge strides in the "shine-e-ness" of it's product. It doesn't have as bad of a dull shine like it used to.


*You can see my hand in the chrome tape *



 
My reflector has come a long way. I will continually improve my manufacturing process.


*Partially completed chrome taping of reflector *



 
Here you can see the cutting blade reflection on the chrome tape.


*About half the 50 inch Monster reflector is Chrome Taped* 































You can see the water cooler jug reflection on the half finished application of chrome tape.

*I am excited to see this thing work!*


----------



## LightSward

IgNITEor said:


> " Give it that chrome-hard shine now"  Lookin' mighty fine LightSward !



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## roadie

roof mount on top of yr car and shine all around when its done?

:twothumbs


----------



## carnal

LightSward,

you bees the math whiz! How much intensity do you figure if you would lose if you had no concentrating reflector? With the concentrating reflector you loose the direct lightpath out the front end of the HID bulb (nonfocused light). The shadow of the Conc. Refl. from the main reflector is probably not much loss, cuz the main reflector is merely bouncing THAT light back mainly at the bulb itself. But the gain is probably HUGE??? 

Brian


----------



## BVH

If you saw how much space the carbon arc burner and heat shield occupied in the center of the 60" mirror on the 60" light, you'd swear there would be a hole in the middle of the beam but there's not - at least one that can be seen. I would guess the burner ***'y is an effective 12-14" dead center. Also, the centering arms and bulb mount on my Locator occupies a significant portion of the center of the reflector but no apparent hole in the beam. On the VSS-1, the bulb mount and cooling manifold occupied probably over 20% of the center of the butterfly shaped mirror, but no apparent hole.


----------



## LightSward

:candle: I have debated using the Concentrating Reflector and will actually experiment with the 50 inch reflector with and without the concentrator. Without the concentrator, I have held up the bulb and get a very nice narrow, focused beam from the 50 inch reflector. With the concentrator, the beam is much brighter, but the beam is a little fatter, (I am installing an adjustable aperture, to help shape the edges of the beam).

I have experimented with a brand name of reflective tape, which was not that good last winter, but the manufacturer has significantly improved. _*[email protected]*_ has refined it's _*"METALLIC STRIPEZ*_ t.m. 3" x 60" chrome tape to the point I prefer it now over the *Chrome Brite* I have been recommending! This is because the _Chrome Brite_ seems to pick up and hold "shmeg" and other grime, and has a slight glare. The _Metallic Stripez_ has a stronger holding adhesive, (both brands will work well)!

Here are some photos of the prototype set up and some crude beam shots.

*The reflector magnifies outside images *



 
The reflector stands outside the manufacturing shop, and inverts outside images.

*100 watt HID is used to test the alignment*



 
The 100 watt HID is used to test the alignment of the searchlight components.


*Left is 100 watt HID 50 inch test beam shining overhead & 35 watt HID to our right. *Interestingly, when the lights were shined on trees 450 feet away, (camera battery died as I started that sequence), the trees lit by the 100 watt 50 inch Monster searchlight, were lit considerably brighter than the tress lit by the 35 watt Cyclops.



 
The 100 watt HID test from the 50 inch reflector is coming overhead and the 35 watt HID Cyclops is to our right.


*The 50 inch test set-up *



 
The basic reflector and support structures are checked.


*Left is 100 watt HID 50 inch test & 35 watt HID to our right *



 
Beam comparison of 100 watt HID from 50 inch reflector with concentrating condenser reflector to our left and the 35 watt Cyclops to our right.


*Beam shot of 35 watt Cyclops and 100 watt alignment 50 incher *



 
The 35 watt Cyclops is to our left and the 100 watt temporary HID is to our right.

:naughty: 




This will all change as I upgrade to the 400 watt HID and eventually the 1000 watt HID. I will experiment with different reflector surfaces and concentrating condensers with or without.:candle::twothumbs


----------



## Norm

:wow: Great work, this is what it is really all about :goodjob:
Norm


----------



## LightSward

Norm said:


> :wow: Great work, this is what it is really all about :goodjob:
> Norm



Thanks. I hope to do numerous experiments including LED, HID Incan., CPFL, with this thing, :twothumbs which will help me design the next generation of reflectors. 

During the last year alone, I built three 24 inch reflectors, and plan more, and plan a deep 50 inch reflector. Decades ago, I built a 60 inch reflector from :naughty: paper mache' and aluminum foil, mold shaped with a template using a mound of dirt. It worked okay but mice got to it during the Winter! :candle:

This has been a lot of fun in the continuing quest for intense light!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadie

remember to add a big heat sink on the back with a big fan ..... incase the reflector 'melts'


----------



## e90

Very impressive!Looks like a Sat antenna:huh:,waiting for other nightshots!


----------



## @cafecomfacas

Awesome!

lovecpf


----------



## Dioni

nice work

Waiting for beamshots +1


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup:Amazingly the 100 watt HID bulb and reflector stays relatively cool to the touch. The 400 watt HID goes in next and it will need a reflector cooling fan. :devil: 

_Right now the 50 and 12 inch reflectors, __100 watt bulb, socket, wiring, HID igniter, ballast,__ support structures and basic yoke and stand weigh only _*36 pounds!* (battery extra, this set up can run for one hour on the 12 volt jump battery with carrying handle ...through the power converter.)

This searchlight really lights things up, like a higher wattage bulb. The 35 watt HID Cyclops is bright by itself and lights up objects for quite some distance, but the 50 inch Monster Searchlight *blasts* distant objects with much more light than the brightness of the beam shots seem to indicate. 

I think the beam from the Cyclops is deceptively bright because the light is concentrated in such a narrow beam, the light from the giant 50 inch reflector is already spread out when it leaves the reflector. I noticed as I walk a block or so away from the light beams, the 50 inch searchlight beam almost seems to grow in brightness, while the skinnier 35 watt Cyclops beam dims. 

This light will start to show it's true potential as the wattage of the bulbs is increased.:twothumbs The "look" of the 50 inch Monster Searchlight will "evolve" over time as more test are done and a final working model is developed and built.:naughty:


----------



## IgNITEor

LightSward,

Is the focal point actually that far away from the reflector? I was thinking about the depth of your reflector being similar to my 24", with yours being a little deeper. 
Maybe with the condensing reflector your focal point has moved out.

That thing is wicked BIG ! Came out shining nice, too. Now the clouds are well within your reach. You shall be luminous.


----------



## LightSward

IgNITEor said:


> LightSward,
> 
> Is the focal point actually that far away from the reflector? I was thinking about the depth of your reflector being similar to my 24", with yours being a little deeper.
> Maybe with the condensing reflector your focal point has moved out.
> 
> That thing is wicked BIG ! Came out shining nice, too. Now the clouds are well within your reach. You shall be luminous.



Thanks for the good words.

I realize the arrangement looks kind of odd. The focal point is actually_ 4 inches_ in front of the condenser reflector, _21 inches_ in front of the main reflector. You can see the air lit up at the _focal point _of both reflectors which overlap at the same_ spot or point, _where all the light is concentrated. 

I am building hardware to place various light sources at the focal point or in front like the present condenser, which condenses light to a point at the focal point. If I place a carbon arc, HID arc, filament, LED, or any light source at the _50 inch reflector focal point_, the front of the searchlight won't stick out as far in front. I may do something like this because of space limitations. 

I am design/ building a spherical bowl with a slight ellipsoidal feature, to focus light traveling away from the main reflector, back towards it, by focusing this light just in front of the arc point. I read manufacturing literature which seems to indicate that many light sources should not have light focused back to the light source itself, (incandescent light sources actually do well)

I designed the whole set up using CAD 3-D light ray vector analysis. This is a great tool, since after I design a reflector or hardware piece, the CAD will print full size templates, etc., that I can directly build the components from.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

I just made some modifications, AWESOME!!! (Comparison beam shots to be posted next couple days.) I am blown away with what I just saw.... I compared the three main lights I have been discussing the last few months; the _35 watt HID modified Cyclops_, the _400 watt HID_ _24 inch LightSward_ and the new _50 inch Monster searchlight _with currently just a_ 100 watt HID_. 

The three lights with their beams shooting into the night sky, is quite impressive. Because of the slightly different beam colors, the three beams have a patriotic red, white and blue look streaming through the night sky. :naughty:

Close to my home, the _35 watt HID Cyclops_, with it's skinny intense beam, looks the brightest. As I walk a couple homes away, the _400 watt HID 24 inch LightSward_ looks the brightest, with it's kind of chunky beam. As I got to the end of the block, the _50 inch Monster Searchlight_ with the _100 watt HID_ in for testing, looked the brightest. The beam from the _50 inch Monster_, had the most pronounced, well defined shape of the three searchlights. 

A few blocks away, a couple neighbors, out for a walk, commented the beam belonging to the _100 watt, 50 inch Monster Searchlight_, looked the brightest, and easily caught their attention, (they of course didn't know which lights the beams came from). Walking a little further, the _100 watt Monster_, was definitely more attention grabbing than the rest, and the _35 watt HID Cyclops_ beam, though still visible, seemed to almost disappear. 

A mile and a half away, the _100 watt HID, 50 inch Monster beam,_ is still visible shooting into the night sky. Still impressive, you could still see the _400 watt HID 24 inch LightSward_, but the beam was fading, compared to the well defined 50 inch Monster _Seaarchlight_ beam, which almost seemed to grow brighter.

The _50 inch Monster Searchlight_ seems to be the most efficient at making a beam, and a very bright spot of light some distance away. I have a tree beam shot from 450 feet away, very bright...:twothumbs

Eventually I will put the 400 watt HID in, and then a 1000 watt HID. To imagine the beam I saw tonight being nearly fourteen times brighter with the 1000 watt HID compared to the current 100 watt HID, is just mind boggling. The beam will probably be a little 'chunkier' with the longer arc tube.:thinking:

_(I have a 24 inch version of a "shallow" parabolic mirror I built two months before the 24 inch LightSward deep dish parabolic reflector, that is currently used with a window to imitate sunlight during the long, dark, rainy season starting now. As an Architectural Designer, I have some ideas to make imitation sunlight flow into a building, yet use very little energy.)_


----------



## roadie

LightSward said:


> The three lights with their beams shooting into the night sky, is quite impressive. Because of the slightly different beam colors, the three beams have a patriotic red, white and blue look streaming through the night sky. :naughty:


 
becareful not to 'shoot' down any helicopters while doing so ..... 

like the recent report here ..... >>> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245757

:naughty:


----------



## Midnighter

Awesome job on the reflector LightSward.

Can't wait to see bigger HIDs in there!


----------



## LightSward

Midnighter said:


> Awesome job on the reflector LightSward.
> 
> Can't wait to see bigger HIDs in there!



Yah me too! Higher watts coming next few days. Should be 5 to 6 times more lumen out put, just don't know if the candle power will be more than three or four times, due to the arc length being about double.

Thanks for the compliment. This thing did turn out awesome!!!

I have some photos I'll post next couple days; decent beam shots, Searchlight "modifications", including a different _'sphere' back light reflector_ I installed, experimenting, instead of the ellipsoidal reflector, ...the next day or so... (tight schedule) 

It is totally awesome to stand in front of the searchlight and see my shadow beaming into the sky. The 100 watt set up has a very good distance traveling beam; brightly lights up, distant objects,,,very nicely; at least a mile or so. 

The 50 inch 100 watt version of the "Monster", is very portable right now :thumbsup:;...with battery; for an hour run time, converter, stand, 50 inch reflector, ballast, light and sphere reflector, and is less than 55 pounds! :thinking: It is carried on a backpack frame, It's weather resistant, just barely though; needs more work to be truly outdoor rugged, and of course the added weight...

I'll give the 400 watt HID a try, next couple days. Should be decent.:twothumbs


----------



## IgNITEor

LightSward, I finally checked out your focal drawings a little closer and I get what you're describing with the condenser reflector. The condenser's focal point is where a lamp would be centered if a lamp was used alone. 

Are you able to adjust the condenser's distance from the reflector with ease or is the threaded rod support a little tricky to mess with?


----------



## LightSward

IgNITEor said:


> LightSward, I finally checked out your focal drawings a little closer and I get what you're describing with the condenser reflector. The condenser's focal point is where a lamp would be centered if a lamp was used alone.
> 
> Are you able to adjust the condenser's distance from the reflector with ease or is the threaded rod support a little tricky to mess with?



Yes, the condenser's focal point is where a lamp would normally be used. The condenser's distance can be adjusted relatively easy. I am constantly upgrading and changing the hardware. I am also experimenting with various condensers and reflectors. :candle: I have used CFL lights in the reflector with phenomenal results, and even tried a Coleman gasoline lantern with amazing results.:naughty:


----------



## LightSward

I have almost finished the 400 watt HID changeover! A few more test and some alignments, and hopefully "WOW"!

I have a few more photos and beam shots of the 100 watt HID version of the 50 inch Monster Searchlight. To sum it up in three words...I am impressed! 

_(The beam shots came out nicely...unfortunately a computer glitch has forced me to use a television set to transfer the images over to JPEG, the only format the computer has suddenly decided it will accept...my apologies.)_

These were taken a couple nights ago. The naked eye sees the beams a lot differently than these grainy photos show. I'll take a donation for a better camera...

*50 inch Searchlight witgh 100 watt HID posed*



 
Here the 100 watt test lamp is temporarily installed to focus and align the searchlight components.


*Searchlight beam looks like a comet trail *



 
Searchlight Beam is focused high in the night sky.

*50 inch searchlight beam focuses in night sky*



 
The beam appears to form a comet about one and a half miles out. I took this photo while standing in the beam! You can see part of my shadow streaking into the sky!

*Monster Searchlight Lights up tree 450 feet away! *



 
Here the 50 inch Monster Searchlight lights a tree behind buildings, over 450 feet away!





*Searchlight beam as seen from a block away *



 
Had to use a crummy night camera and photo it off television...computer problems.




*Three searchlights compared*



 
 Here the 400 watt HID, 24 inch LightSward left, 35 watt HID 7 inch Cyclops center, and 100 watt HID Monster 50 inch Searchlight right.


*Threee searchlights comared*



 
Here the 400 watt HID right, 35 watt HID center, and 100 watt HID Monster 50 inch Searchlight to our...


* 50 inch Monster Searchlight posed in front of garage *



 
Here the 100 watt test lamp is temporarily installed to focus and align the searchlight components.




*Searchlight beam in fog *



 
Here the 50 inch Monster searchlight is high lighted by a late night fog!

*Ghost Cat watches 50 inch Monster Searchlight *



 
Cool Cat keeping eye out for crawling treats.




*Happy Halloween.*..I'll light the 50 inch 400 watt HID Monster Searchlight in West Beaverton, Oregon...on Halloween for a Candy location!:wave::candle:


----------



## DM51

Now added to The BIG Lights sticky thread.

Great stuff! Now, if I might respectfully suggest it, could you get a camera that can do your beamshots full justice, or perhaps engage the help of a keen photographer friend?


----------



## Aircraft800

DM51 said:


> Now added to The BIG Lights sticky thread.
> 
> Great stuff! Now, if I might respectfully suggest it, could you get a camera that can do your beamshots full justice, or perhaps engage the help of a keen photographer friend?


 
+1 on that! 

Maybe one of the parents of the trick-or-treaters has a camera that can do a little justice. Those camera phone photos look like the old Big-Foot or Lockness Monster photos. You can make it out if you have a good imagination.


----------



## LightSward

Aircraft800 said:


> +1 on that!
> 
> Maybe one of the parents of the trick-or-treaters has a camera that can do a little justice. Those camera phone photos look like the old Big-Foot or Lockness Monster photos. You can make it out if you have a good imagination.



Thanks for the honors and compliments. :twothumbs:thumbsup: 

I shiver at the sight of my own beam shots right now,:mecry: (_the cat was taken with a telephoto setting and the camera takes a full second to record the image; any shaking or movement blurs the image_). The request for better beam shots is::candleuly Noted:thinking: 

Tonight, the 400 watt HID version of the 50 inch "Monster" searchlight, should be out and shining!:tinfoil:


----------



## Mjolnir

What kind of camera are you using? Are there any settings that you can change, like exposure time? I am not really sure how those photos became so grainy... Your daytime pictures are very good, but the nighttime ones seem like they are a much lower resolution as well:thinking:.

I would trade you my Nikon D90 for the spotlight, but then you wouldn't be able to take any pictures of it...


----------



## LightSward

Mjolnir said:


> What kind of camera are you using? Are there any settings that you can change, like exposure time? I am not really sure how those photos became so grainy... Your daytime pictures are very good, but the nighttime ones seem like they are a much lower resolution as well:thinking:.
> 
> I would trade you my Nikon D90 for the spotlight, but then you wouldn't be able to take any pictures of it...



I'm using a cheap little digital camera for day time shots, (actually looks pretty good as you noted) and I use a video camera with 'night mode', for the night shots, and about half the time the computer picks up the images just fine; other times, the computer won't recognize the same input cable that worked earlier, like kicking a dead horse!:wave: But I hate giving up, I'll try it again a few days later...and walla, computer recognizes it.:candle::touche: The really grainy night time shots are when the computer won't recognize the vidoe camera and I am forced to play video over television and use the day time digital camera to film the television image...YUK!:eeew::eeksign::toilet::whoopin::lolsign:


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbsThe 400 watt light was a success! The beam is MUCH brighter than the 35 watt HID I've been using as a comparison. Tonight, there was ample competition from the moon and city lit sky, but the 400 watt HID beam was visible quite some distance! I aimed it to the top of a mountain located a mile and a half away, and it lights it up quite nicely. Could definitely read a newspaper with it. 

I'll get out further, to test it's range, as opportunities arise. Next few nights, I'll see how far I can drive from light and still see the beam in the sky.

The 400 watt bulb, with it's bigger arc size, makes a slighter chunkier, and fuzzier beam, (I do want to see a small high wattage arc in this and the 24 inch homemade reflector, some day). The 400 watt 1-1/2 inch long HID arc tube in the 50 inch "Monster" searchlight totally outshines the 35 watt HID Cyclops! Half a mile away, in the moon light, the 35 watt Cyclops is almost faded, but the beam from the 400 watt HID, 50 inch Monster is going strong! 

I got some great comparison shots. (A neighbor offered to take photos with a camera having a decent night image, but when the shutter clicked, the resulting photo was dark, compared to the beautiful bright digital image in the view finder, before the shutter button is pushed.) I work with computers much of the time for a living, but sometimes the simple things I normally have mastered, come out and:whoopin:

Over all the _400 watt HID, 50 inch "Monster"_ was a success! :twothumbs


* 400 watt HID projector with 50 inch reflector *































Here is a shot of the 400 watt HID light source with a shiny, spherical shaped salad bowl acting as the point source, back side reflector.



*Beam from 50 inch reflector 400 watt HID
*






















































A light beam from the 50 inch reflector using a 400 watt HID.


*You can kind of see the beam in this shot*


 
Beam is over 4 feet in diameter when it leaves the searchlight.


*400 watt HID shines on trees 150 yards away *


 
Here the 400 watt HID shines from the 50 inch Monster reflector onto some trees 450 feet, (150 yards)


*400watt HID compared to 35watt HID *























































Here the 35 watt HID beam is compared to the steady 400 watt HID beam.



I used a different concentrator...a spherical shaped, shiny salad bowl, inside the 'black box'. Now I'll experiment using the 12 inch condenser I 'molded' earlier this month.

If you see the beam in the sky by Jenkins Estate, West Beaverton, OR., Halloween night (or any night), come by and say hello.

Also: I am working on better beam shot photos. Maybe Santa will bring an early Christmas present (decent night exposure camera).:twothumbs


----------



## Jarski

About picture grainniess, you could set your camera to manual mode and put ISO sensivity to the lowest amount. Something like 80 or 100. And lens iris full open. 

But that beam is HUGE!


----------



## Dioni

> *400watt HID compared to 35watt HID *
> *
> 
> *
> Here the 35 watt HID beam is compared to the steady 400 watt HID beam.


 
Where is 35 HID?? :laughing:

Very nice! :devil:


----------



## Mjolnir

What kind of digital camera do you have? You might actually be able to control some settings on it, but that depends on the camera. Chances are if you leave the light on long enough everyone within a mile will see it, and chances are that one of them has a digital SLR that you can use. What you need is to be able to adjust the shutter speed, the aperture size, and the ISO. If you can't do that, then any camera on an automatic setting will not be able to adjust to such a bright light in a satisfactory way, making everything else underexposed. Any automatic camera is going to be completely thrown off by the intense, concentrated beam.

So far it looks very focused. I am afraid to see what the practical range on that monster will be...


----------



## LightSward

Jarski said:


> About picture grainniess, you could set your camera to manual mode and put ISO sensivity to the lowest amount. Something like 80 or 100. And lens iris full open.
> 
> But that beam is HUGE!



 As budget allows...I realize I may have to get a time exposure 'film' camera and not rely so much on the digital world. The 'film' camera I have now is pretty much automatic and only shoots a two second exposure max.

I'll maybe try building my own camera...I have in the past, with reasonable results.:tired::ironic::huh::thumbsup:

Thanks for the beam compliment.


----------



## LightSward

roadie said:


> becareful not to 'shoot' down any helicopters while doing so .....
> 
> like the recent report here ..... >>> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245757
> 
> :naughty:



 I live near an airport final approach glide path, and have communicated with the FAA when I plan to move a searchlight beam around the sky. Typically if you shine a searchlight more than five miles from an airport, your okay unless you use lasers. 

If you use an optically focused, non lasered light source and don't move the beam around too much, or is a predictable pattern, (like a rotating searchlight) The FAA is generally okay about it. There are local FAA listings a person should contact, such as an Air Traffic Flight Management Services office in your area. 

On occasion, if I am using a searchlight in a potentially dangerous, and unfamiliar area, I call the local FAA service center and give them the information on time(s), beam location, probable beam pattern and direction, and intensity information such as wattage, lumens, and good old Candle Power. The response has been courteous, professional and very supportive. The older sounding FAA individual I often get to talk with, is encouraging. He says he likes the "old fashioned" slow moving searchlights, and if done properly, wouldn't mind occasionally seeing a few more for fun, not too much more, though, for obvious reasons.


----------



## LightSward

Mjolnir said:


> What kind of digital camera do you have? You might actually be able to control some settings on it, but that depends on the camera. Chances are if you leave the light on long enough everyone within a mile will see it, and chances are that one of them has a digital SLR that you can use. What you need is to be able to adjust the shutter speed, the aperture size, and the ISO. If you can't do that, then any camera on an automatic setting will not be able to adjust to such a bright light in a satisfactory way, making everything else underexposed. Any automatic camera is going to be completely thrown off by the intense, concentrated beam.
> 
> So far it looks very focused. I am afraid to see what the practical range on that monster will be...



Thanks for the good words.

I was thinking I would have to go to time exposure SLR 'film', but is a reasonably priced digital camera able to film the night sky...or are they pricey?

I will keep doing the :thinking: best I can.


----------



## LightSward

roadie said:


> remember to add a big heat sink on the back with a big fan ..... incase the reflector 'melts'




:twothumbsThe big ugly steel box holding the 'giant' standard parking lot, warehouse type 400 watt HID light bulb and backside spherical reflector, actually dissipates the heat nicely without the fans I have used in the past. This thing actually works so well on cool nights, the top of housing and top of bulb, (always cleaning fingerprints with glass cleaner), can be touched for several seconds, with little discomfort!


 
When I use the homemade 12 inch condenser reflector, I will have to go back to using the fan, I've used before.

Now, I have this searchlight arranged for using with the 100 watt HID and portable battery pack, power converter and ballast, which all weigh less than 55 pounds.:twothumbs In the 400 watt mode...I'll use my car battery or a two man team to carry the 30 plus pounds extra weight.

This thing works well with both HID wattages tried so far. I may try the 35 watt small arc HID from the modified Cyclops just to see.:naughty: The other light sources; CFL, Coleman gas lantern, and various incandescent light sources also worked nicely.


----------



## DM51

Maybe there is a keen photographer member living in Portland, OR, who could help you document this project?


----------



## IgNITEor

LightSward!
I'm looking at your latest pic using the 400 Watt lamp. This shot is showing more illuminated detail of your chrome tape and I'm curious as to why it appears that there is a slight difference in contrast, almost equal amounts,with each row of tape from the right to left sides?

It's also very late :tired: so I'm going to look again later this morning on a much better and bigger screen. 

Any day now, you may get a visit from Spock and he's going to say something like: "A very interesting, and rewarding project in the use of a superiorly reflective, chromium surfaced roll dispensed flexible grade material, with a highly adhesive backing"


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> Maybe there is a keen photographer member living in Portland, OR, who could help you document this project?




 I definitely want to photograph some good beam shots, for my collection.  I wish I had my old camera right now, it worked well for years, eventually wore out. 

I will definitely make obtaining better beam shots a priority.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

IgNITEor said:


> LightSward!
> I'm looking at your latest pic using the 400 Watt lamp. This shot is showing more illuminated detail of your chrome tape and I'm curious as to why it appears that there is a slight difference in contrast, almost equal amounts,with each row of tape from the right to left sides?
> 
> It's also very late :tired: so I'm going to look again later this morning on a much better and bigger screen.
> 
> Any day now, you may get a visit from Spock and he's going to say something like: "A very interesting, and rewarding project in the use of a superiorly reflective, chromium surfaced roll dispensed flexible grade material, with a highly adhesive backing"



The different contrasts/shades don't really appear until the HID lamp has brightened up, or under certain lighting conditions. Works incredible at concentrating the sun. Scary in fact... I used several different brands of chrome tape. They all have their peculiarities. 

I'm still investigating; reflectivity, dirt attraction, cleaning tolerance, time will tell longevity. Last winter, I used window reflective film with decent results. It only reflects 50-60 percent of the light...the chrome tape supposedly reflects up to 85 percent. The Reflector has a little orange peal look, not as smooth as I wanted, but 'surfacing treatments' or another layer of tape will smooth it out a bit.

I look forward to a visit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aircraft800

Have you tried any of the krylon mirror finishes? There was a thread here somewhere where a member used krylon mirror finish to fix a reflector. It turned out very smooth and reflective. 

there is also DupliColor Instant Chrome, and Mirra Chrome

(1000th post :twothumbs)


----------



## saabluster

Aircraft800 said:


> and Mirra Chrome
> 
> (1000th post :twothumbs)



Cheaper from the manufacturer.


----------



## LightSward

saabluster said:


> Cheaper from the manufacturer.




I definitely want to use the _Mirra Chrome_ product since I first read about it on CPF. I wonder how much of the 50 inch reflector a pint, ($245.oo), or quart, ($375.oo), would cover? The total cost of covering the 50 inch reflector with chrome tape, was around $45.oo. I will definitely look into this when budget allows, or for any specified purchase orders, for this reflector.:twothumbs


----------



## BVH

I'm certainly not a car painter but I can't imagine the 50" taking more than 8 oz to cover.


----------



## LightSward

Two nights ago, I had the 50 inch Monster 400 watt series searchlight on, and pointed towards Portland. The moon was mostly obscured by the rain clouds, and the light pollution from the city was not too bad. I could easily see the beam from where I stood, well over a mile and a half from the source, beaming up into the night sky.:thumbsup:

:candleuring Halloween, the 50 inch 400 watt HID Monster Searchlight was turned on during 'Trick or Treat' time, in an attempt to get more people into our neighborhood for Halloween. The full moon was very bright during Halloween night, with very bright haze, almost felt like day time, the way the sky was so bright and the moon was pretty much right next to the stationary beam, which resulted in the beam being visible, just 2/3 of a mile distance from the searchlight location. You could still see the beam, high in the sky, crossing over head, but basically the moon just blasted it away, (the bright city sky glow added to the competition).:shakehead We got a few extra Trick or Treaters. I drove by a 'real' searchlight (one of those four barrel xenon ones), about three miles away from home, and the beams were only visible about half a mile from the source. I don't feel too bad, the 'real ones' got blasted by the moon as well. 

On more typically dark nights, you can be located 1-1/2 to 2 miles distance from the searchlight source and see the beam shining into the night sky.

Over all a nice Halloween night!


----------



## BVH

Check out my Halloween story here

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167229&page=2


----------



## LightSward

BVH said:


> I'm certainly not a car painter but I can't imagine the 50" taking more than 8 oz to cover.



8 oz. is affordable. I noticed on the Als Corp., web-site, the price of 4 oz. is $80.24, but the 8 oz., is more than double at $165.00, :thinking:(http://www.alsacorp.com/products/mirrachrome/mirra_price.htm). 

Sounds like a good product, I've heard good things about this from others, and the price as you mentioned is better. I hope to use this soon!:thumbsup:

By the way, I've made some more adjustments, (a different, better optical, spherical back side reflector, and '_round' black box_), which resulted in a thinner, slightly brighter beam! 

I'll get a couple photos posted of the improvements and some decent beam shots from Halloween, next couple days or so.

By the way, the 50 inch searchlight, disassembles in seconds, and stores nicely, hanging from small hooks in the back of a closet, behind clothes. Some times I hang it out where friends can see it from a few, small, strategically placed hooks around the house. We have nine foot high ceilings at home, and in my office I have small hooks which on certain occasions, when I need lots of light, I place the 50 inch reflector horizontally up against the ceiling, with the reflector aiming down and projecting light from a 40 watt CFL onto my desk, or work bench in my shop, with a similar set up. This thing is awesome for task lighting this way. The 50 inch reflector is relatively light weight and easy to move around, once I got used to it.


----------



## LightSward

At all times, and especially around Halloween; I do my best not to upset any home dwellers. A drunk young man dressed like the priest on the _Exorcist_ was upset at my 'video taping' and photographing my searchlight, because he was drunk and walked through the picture frame. He thought it 'rude' and unusual, that I was up at night video taping. 

He made quite the effort to video record me, on his 'cell phone', video taping him. He said it was okay for him to video record me, since he was using a video phone, but since I was using an old technology recording device he overreacted and called 9-11. :shakehead To make a long story short, this young man got quite the chewing out from the police. He should not be so paranoid! 

The police now have a new interest...a 50 inch Searchlight and Candle Power Forum!

During all this, I managed to get a photo of a tree, lit by the 50 inch Monster Searchlight, from over a mile away! :twothumbs I have to get it into the computer....:ironic: some how??? I'll get it...really,,,


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Let me know if I can help. Sounds like I need to come by sometime and see the new 50" in action.


----------



## LightSward

PhantomPhoton said:


> Let me know if I can help. Sounds like I need to come by sometime and see the new 50" in action.



 It has turned out very well indeed. 

:naughty: Eventually I do need a very bright, preferably small arc, multi-K watt bulb, to get the full benefit. With the current series of bulbs I've experimented with including the 400 watt HID, the 50" makes a decent beam. But, it won't show it's full potential until I get an intense, small sized photon emitter. :tired: I can't wait!!!

We'll set up up a time for viewing, and if you have a good camera...:twothumbs


----------



## PhantomPhoton

LightSward said:


> and if you have a good camera...:twothumbs



 ... :mecry: Only a 5mp point and shoot w/o tripod mount. (aka useless for beamshots)

Maybe I should ask Santa for a DSLR for x-mas.


----------



## headophile

:wow:


----------



## LightSward

PhantomPhoton said:


> ... :mecry: Only a 5mp point and shoot w/o tripod mount. (aka useless for beamshots)
> 
> Maybe I should ask Santa for a DSLR for x-mas.



I also should make a similar request for a DSLR.

Let us get together sometime soon and fire this thing up. :twothumbs

For easy transport to a remote location, I could quickly change out the 400 watt HID and switch to the 100 watt HID version. The 100 watt version can run on a portable battery pack for about an hour, and the Cyclops battery works well too. The 100 watt HID produces a little more focused beam with it's much smaller arc size than the 400 watt HID. 

We could drag, drive, push, pull or hike this thing up a mountain top. Soon I'm going to outfit it to be carried on a back pack frame. The 50 inch reflector by itself weighs about 20 pounds.:sick2::naughty:

No matter...let me know when you can come by. 

BTW I'm posting some more photos a little later.
:wow:


----------



## Kestrel

LightSward said:


> We have nine foot high ceilings at home, and in my office I have small hooks which on certain occasions, when I need lots of light, I place the 50 inch reflector horizontally up against the ceiling, with the reflector aiming down and projecting light from a 40 watt CFL onto my desk, or work bench in my shop, with a similar set up. This thing is awesome for task lighting this way. The 50 inch reflector is relatively light weight and easy to move around, once I got used to it.


Some CPFers occasionally use a headlamp for illumination around the house so they don't have to turn on the lights.

Some carry a flashlight in their pocket while at home for the same reasons, or for when they need a little extra light.

You, sir, are the winner. :twothumbs
 
Household task lighting with a 50" searchlight... *totally* over the top... I love it...


----------



## LightSward

Kestrel said:


> Some CPFers occasionally use a headlamp for illumination around the house so they don't have to turn on the lights.
> 
> Some carry a flashlight in their pocket while at home for the same reasons, or for when they need a little extra light.
> 
> You, sir, are the winner. :twothumbs
> 
> Household task lighting with a 50" searchlight... *totally* over the top... I love it...



Thanks for the compliment. It really works nicely for a variety of tasks.

I am looking into incorporating this type of lighting into some architectural designs for some of my clients. The long dark Portland, Oregon winters make this a prime market candidate for this type of lighting, at least in some commercial buildings and high end homes. The lights will shine through architectural features, portals, moguls, glass, and imitation windows and skylights. I also think the common residential market is ready and could use this 'comfortable' type lighting. I like it in my office...very soothing!


----------



## LightSward

*Here is the latest 'spherical collector" :wave:*


 
I have been experimenting with various light concentrators and collectors. This one uses a 'spaghetti strainer bowl", which had ideal optical characteristics and cooling holes. Works well! 





*400 watt HID new spherical collector


*
Here is the new 'spherical reflector set-up.


*50 inch 400 watt Halloween pre Holloween 2009*


 
A nice beam shot of beam touching cloud bottom. 
*

400 watt HID Hot Spot of beam is 9 feet diameter at 450 distance. 100 watt HID Hot Spot is 6 feet.* 






























Hot spot of beam grows from 4 feet to 9 feet in 450 feet distance from searchlight.


*50 inch 400 watt Halloween beam on tree mile away *


 
this tree is over a mile distance...near top of Cooper Mountain.



*50 inch Monster on deck, ready for Halloween! *


 
Here is were the 50 inch searchlight spent Halloween. This deck location provided security and protection for the 'trick or treaters', from the MONSTER. 



*Fire begins in seconds when 50 incher is used as a solar collector*





























The 50 inch Monster reflector can double as a solar concentrator. This 2x4 started on fire instantly when exposed to hazy sunlight. 



*50 inch 400 watt Halloween beam*


 
50 inch searchlight shines over neighborhood.


*50 inch 400 watt Halloween beam shines over trees 

 
*




Beam shines over trees a block away



 

 
*50 inch 400 watt Halloween beam as seen from down the street *


 
This is how the beam looked Halloween eve during rain.



*50 inch 400 watt Halloween night beam streaming overhead *


 
The beam is shining over the trees in photo.



 

 
*50 inch 400 watt Halloween Eve beam touches cloud cover *


 
Beam shines up to meet cloud cover.



 

 

*50 inch 400 watt Halloween beam *


 
50 inch Searchlight beam shines up into the sky


*50 inch 400 watt Halloween Eve beam lights sky *


 


 
50 inch beam streams across the night sky.



*50 inch 400 watt Halloween Eve beam lights up sky *


 
Beam brightens up a cloud.



 

 
*Searchlight Competes with almost full moon, Halloween Night*





























50 inch Monster Searchlight lights up cloud bottom, during partially cloudy Halloween night. Almost full moon, tries to glare the beam away! 



 

 


*50 inch 400 watt HID Monster shines on cloud, looks like a UFO*





50 inch 400 watt HID searchlight shines on cloud, looks like a UFO for Halloween.



*400 watt HID cool down *















































































Here is a good 'reflected' shot of the 400 watt HID bulb seconds after shutdown. Nice glow!:twothumbs


----------



## Mjolnir

Since you have a video camera, is there any way that you could upload a video of this to youtube? A video might be able to better illustrate the light then still screen captures.


----------



## BVH

Talking about how the 50" is a fire-starter, I covered my 60" with a typical car cover. Wind caused it to tear in a few places. The sun was just right and entered thru one of the holes and from there it melted many new holes in the fire-retardent material. I'm surprised it didn't catch fire. When polishing the mirror, I always - except the first time - made sure I was facing away from the sun. The first time, I happen to put my arm in front of the projected sunlight and was surprised when I felt instant burn on my arm. They really are great solar collectors.


----------



## LightSward

Mjolnir said:


> Since you have a video camera, is there any way that you could upload a video of this to youtube? A video might be able to better illustrate the light then still screen captures.



I have included a couple videos of the "Solarized Monster" catching a 2x4 on fire right here. Just click the image and it should take you automatically to Flickr and start playing or play menu. 



* 50 inch Monster doubles as Solar Collector VIDEO >* Click Image




Needs editing, but you can see the 2x4 start smoking and catch fire as it nears the focal point (fire hard to see with all the bright light). I did not bother to aim the collector precisely into the sun...I just leaned it up against the recycling bin, pointed near the sun. 



*Here is another VIDEO >* click Image





Again, this needs editing, but you can see the already charred 2x4 start smoking and catch fire as it nears the focal point (still, fire hard to see with all the bright light and smoke).
:candle:

:huh:oo::duh2:

The night time videos with my current video camera, in night mode, acts as a series of one second still shots with lots of "smearing". Usually I have to hunt and pick from all these shots, just to get the few I post. I realize I should use a tripod more often.


----------



## LightSward

BVH said:


> Talking about how the 50" is a fire-starter, I covered my 60" with a typical car cover. Wind caused it to tear in a few places. The sun was just right and entered thru one of the holes and from there it melted many new holes in the fire-retardent material. I'm surprised it didn't catch fire. When polishing the mirror, I always - except the first time - made sure I was facing away from the sun. The first time, I happen to put my arm in front of the projected sunlight and was surprised when I felt instant burn on my arm. They really are great solar collectors.



_Amazing how much energy is in the sunlight. :naughty: One of my many passions, is working with "Thermal Solar Collectors", from straight passive panels, to partially, and fully active panels and easy tracking concentrating panels. I built an easy tracking device, low tech, works well, few problems._

I always wondered about the 60 inch searchlights, when I would see them in the daytime, sitting idle, some pointed right at the noon day sun :thinkingosition. Do the carbon rods ever get 'toasted' from the sun, or some other damage like feeding mechanisms warping, etc.,???. Other than the damage you mentioned to the car cover, what damage could have or did you hear of ever occurring from the sun? I assume the military thought of that when they had these great 60 inch things built :thumbsup:

_The sun in these photos was partially obscured by haze. I just leaned the 50 inch reflector quickly against recycling bin, just kind of pointed it in the direction of the sun and placed the 2x4 roughly at the focal point. Physics did the rest!!!:candle::laughing:_


----------



## BVH

I have not heard of any damage from any of the operators on the 60" light forum. It wasn't ever discussed in the 2 years i frequented it.


----------



## Illum

LightSward said:


> I have included a couple videos of the "Solarized Monster" catching a 2x4 on fire right here. Just click the image and it should take you automatically to Flickr and start playing or play menu.



if you want to align it perpendicular to the sun all you need is a pole sticking out of the reflector from the middle, when you've aligned it in a way that the pole exhibits no shadows, your self for "optimum" orientation:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

BVH said:


> I have not heard of any damage from any of the operators on the 60" light forum. It wasn't ever discussed in the 2 years i frequented it.



Good to know, (I figured the only real damage would have been something getting 'warped', like an arc feed drive line, or the carbon rods partly burning away).:candle:


----------



## LightSward

Illum said:


> if you want to align it perpendicular to the sun all you need is a pole sticking out of the reflector from the middle, when you've aligned it in a way that the pole exhibits no shadows, your self for "optimum" orientation:thumbsup:



I have to admit, because of how well the reflector 'just grabs' the sun and things start burning, I didn't really bother to aim the reflector precisely into the sun. 

One of the ways I can make the reflector 'track' the sun, is, I have an array of inexpensive photo sensors wired to small servo motors. As the sun travels the sky, the photo sensors (usually just cadmium sulphide photo resistors wired to relays, or directly to the motors if small enough) activate, usually just the one main tracking motor. The others adjust azimuth, etc.,.:candle: A small tube or hole in the center of the reflector, or just an aligned tube attached to the side, is where I mount the tracking array sensors.:naughty: Many possibilities. Fun to tinker at this point.


----------



## lctorana

LightSward,

Are you interested in mounting a carbon-arc in one of your lamps?

As for tracking the sun, I have some notes from 30 years ago which I'll try to dig out.


----------



## LightSward

lctorana said:


> LightSward,
> 
> Are you interested in mounting a carbon-arc in one of your lamps?
> 
> As for tracking the sun, I have some notes from 30 years ago which I'll try to dig out.









I am very interested.  I have a little arc welding experience and own a very small arc welder, but I don't know much about using one for 'light', except what I have read on the 60" searchlight forum. I have a little knowledge of movie projector arc lamps. I have thought of building a carbon arc.:thinking: Any thoughts you may have would be welcome. I am on a limited budget, until I get more full time work.:candle:

Sun tracking notes would be welcome as well.


----------



## bobjenkins

amazing !!! 

watch out where you leave it during the day you might light your house on fire


----------



## LightSward

bobjenkins said:


> amazing !!!
> 
> watch out where you leave it during the day you might light your house on fire



Yes, this thing could become quite the :devil: "Monster" :devil: if not kept in it's 'cage'.:sweat:

I'll be getting better beam shots during the week. Weather suppose to cooperate for a few hours.


----------



## LightSward

Here is a tentative parts list , for my 1000 watt medium arc gap HID bulb and ballast. Anything with an arc gap of 30 mm or less makes a thin fairly well columnated beam. Ballast costs are around $130.00 or less and bulbs with arc gaps around 10 mm are less than $160.00, and mogul base bulbs with an arc gap less than 30 mm are $37.00 or less. Here are some examples.:candle:




* twin pin 1000 watt HID ceramic base


*

Relatively inexpensive (less than $190.00) medium arc length (10 mm arc gap). 


*1000 watt HID ceramic pin base* 
*

*
$160.00, 10 mm arc gap, 1000 watt HID


*24 mm arc gap 1000 watt HID *




 
$140.00 and decent output. U.V. protection???


*mogul base 26 mm arc gap $36.99*





























Long lasting (24,000 hours, $37.00, 28 mm arc gap, 95,000 lumens) okay arc gap, (anything 30 mm or less, makes a slender, more focused beam. 


*1000 watt multi-type-bulb ballast *




 
Ballast powers a long list of various 1000 watt HID light bulbs and cost around $140.00.



These are just some of the inexpensive 1000 watt HID bulbs and a ballast I've considered. :twothumbs

Smaller arc bulbs climb right up to the $900.00 or more range, less lumens per watt and it does not last very long! :thumbsdow


----------



## David Gretzmier

95000 lumens. 24000 hour life. 1000 watts. 95 lumens per watt. 37 bucks. I need that bulb shining somewhere.


----------



## LightSward

David Gretzmier said:


> 95000 lumens. 24000 hour life. 1000 watts. 95 lumens per watt. 37 bucks. I need that bulb shining somewhere.




I really like working with this size reflector because of the use of these inexpensive lights. 

I'm not associated with these or any other of these products. I'm just sharing what I've discovered. Some of these specifications and manufacturers need to be verified, and some sites may substitute brands, etc.,. I prefer to buy local, in a store, where I can actually hold the item in my hand and know I'm getting what they say it is. This world of bulb arc gap sizes and watts can be a little "gray, (grey)"


*Typical medium arc gap bulb.*




95,000 initial lumens, 75,000 mean lumens, 28 mm arc gap. :thumbsup:



*Another 1000 watt HID bulb* 





 arc gap = 26 mm *$24.49 Each*
 

*Here are some typical ballast for 1000 watt HID* 






© All rights reserved. 








*Another ballast type.*





*$69.03 list price*

Some of these medium arc gap bulbs will require a pulse or electronic ballast. The small arc gap HID lights are out of my price range....$900.00 or more just for a bulb that last 1000 hours or less.

These are just some of the bulbs and ballast I am looking at.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

I have made some adjustments that have resulted in this searchlight making a thinner, brighter beam. 

Please be patient,...

I have many experiments that I am getting ready to do...but....I have limited use of the shop space that I build my creations in, (some one wants to park her car in the garage for the winter...understandable), and I am currently constructing a temporary movie scene in there; working with a special effects department of a small local film company, ...so right now my garage looks like "Hell", complete with skeletons, fake stone, fire and :devil: everything else to make a miniature Hell that actors will be CG into.! I have more fun doing this than I make money...plus I do get credit at the end of the film.:thumbsup:

 This and the economy has forced me to slow down. My income is coming in at less than a trickle, and so I have not been able to obtain a reasonable night time camera for better beam shots, or the 1000 watt medium HID set-up, that will make this thing shine like it was designed to do!

My economic budget I am forced to live on right now, is what got me into designing and building these searchlights in the first place, so I won't let this economical set back I'm in right now, stop me, in fact I will let it help guide me into more innovative ideas and projects. Things might be a little slow...but I will survive! 

Christmas is just around the corner, and maybe 'Santa' will bring me something nice! Ho Ho HO!:ironic::shrug::tired::wave::nana::thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

I think this reflector has been a great tool for learning more about the manufacturing of fiberglass reflectors. I have discovered flaws in the reflector that occurred during the molding stage. Overall I am pleased with this _50 inch reflector,_ but I am always in search of a better process. I have been making some slight adjustments of the light bulb position in relation to the focal point. I'm getting a better beam now. The 50 inch Monster Searchlight will look awesome when finished with it's external housing, stylish lamp support hardware and support base.:twothumbs:thumbsup:

I've been doing some calibrating and analysis of the beam from this searchlight, and found that with the _400 watt, 35 mm arc gap, HID_ currently in the 50 inch Monster searchlight, I am getting about a one degree beam spread. It is a little tough to measure exactly, (I'll have to do more verification), but I am getting about a 95 foot diameter hot spot a mile from the searchlight. Using 3-D vectored Auto CAD, I was able to predict this before hand. :naughty: 

:thumbsup:With the smaller arc gaps I plan to use soon, (I will test it with the _5 mm arc gap_, _35 watt, HID bulb_ from the _Cyclops_), I should get a thinner beam, but because of the slight orange peal look of the reflector and the slight flaws mentioned above, I don't expect this thing to make a beam much thinner than about 0.50 degree (half a degree or 30 minutes), even with the _10 mm_ arc gap bulbs. The _60 inch Anti Aircraft Carbon Arc Searchlights_, with their optically accurate mirror reflectors, and the _Tank lights_, just to name a few, produce a beam with almost "zero" spread of about 0.250 degrees or LESS (15 minutes), some apparently adjusted so well, having a hot spot of only 20 feet or less at a mile distance. With the 50 inch Monster, I expect to get a hot spot around 45 to 50 feet in diameter with a 10 mm arc gap bulb. I'm going to try the 5 mm arc gap, 35 watt HID bulb I modified the Cyclops with, to get an idea of the 'thin beam' potential of the 50 inch reflector.

I am still thrilled to have kept this thing with in a reasonable budget.:twothumbs

*Below is another 10 mm arc gap, 1200 watt, HID bulb that should make a nice, bright, narrow beam, if I go with it. This bulb would be easy to build a rugged support, and cooling system for. 
*


----------



## LightSward

It is interesting to note how this shallow 50 inch parabolic reflector and "spherical" back light collector work together. If the spherical reflector is out of alignment, the reflected image is too large, (sometimes too small), and the 50 inch reflector ends up producing a very bright, but flooded light type beam..looks like direct sunshine, flooding into the night.:candle: When everything is aligned well, I'd say, the 50 inch "Monster" is about 50 percent efficient, (if using the back reflecting Spherical reflector), at taking light from a typical bulb and directing it into a narrow beam, that travels very far. Brightness wise, the 400 watt HID 50 inch searchlight looks like 30 or more, 35 watt HID Cyclops beams put together.:twothumbs

The deep parabolic reflectors are much more efficient at gathering up much of the bulb light and directing it into a beam. Yet, I've noticed the "shallow" 50 inch reflector is good at sending the light 'long' distances. Even when things are a little out of focus, the 50 inch "Monster" really lights up a row of trees on a hill top a mile away, when using the 400 watt HID. When the 400 watt HID is in the 24 inch "LightSward", the same hill top row of trees is not quite as bright, even when well focused. The 50 inch reflector really sends the light, long distances, even with it's flaws, quite well.

I have some beam shots I took Saturday and Sunday night, came out well...I'll post next couple days.


----------



## LightSward

Here are a couple photos. I'll post more during this Thanks Giving Week.

:twothumbs

*50 inch 400 watt big HID warming up *



 

































The 400 watt HID Monster warms up for a Night Shining.


*50 inch beam shining in the rain
*



 
The 50 inch, 400 watt HID beam , shines through typical Portland, Oregon rain. 


*Here is a beam shot taken 250 feet from 50 inch Monster Searchlight*




A little bit of rain made the beam easier to capture with my inexpensive camera. The beam is a little distorted in this Saturday night view, because I moved the spherical back reflector behind the 400 watt HID bulb to a slightly different position relative to the 50 inch Reflector, for experimental purposes. The bright sky behind the beam is from the City of Hillsboro, Oregon. 

The camera makes the beam look like it fades faster than the eyes see it. Beam can be seen shining overhead and shining further away. Camera only captures the beam here where it is brightest, yet the human eye can see the beam well over a mile and a half away. If I can find a way to aim the searchlight closer to the horizon the beam might appear bright enough for my camera to photograph it.



* 400 watt HID bulb warming up
* 

 
The 400 watt HID and spherical light concentrator.



*Looking back 100 feet from Monster and Cyclops *


 
From a hundred feet away, looking at the intense light from the 35 watt HID Cyclops and the 400 watt HID 



*LightSward standing 100 feet from Monster and Cyclops Searchlights*


 



 
You can see the 400 watt HID on our left and the 35 watt HID on the right side of garage door. Photo taken around sunset.

*130 feet to tree *



 
400 watts on tree 130 feet distance. Photo taken around sunset.




*50 inch Monster and Cyclops on tree 450 feet distance *





























35 watt HID Cyclops bottom and 400 watt HID Monster top of tree, 450 feet away.



* Some reflectors and bright lights courtesy of **PhantomPhoton and **LightSward.*




Great to have many different lights to compare.
































Here is an assortment of reflectors and flashlights. The loose reflectors are ones I have worked on in the past. A couple of the flashlights are mine, the majority/ high tech ones are PhantomPhoton's. 

Photo contents courtesy of PhantomPhoton and LightSward.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!* lovecpf:santa::grouphug::bow::tired:  :twothumbs:welcome::thumbsup::huh: :tinfoil:

I am thankful for a time in world history when we can all be a part of a great thing such as: *Candle Power Forum!* 

LightSward:wave:


----------



## PhantomPhoton

By the way, all the beamshot attempts I tried from that night ended up being rather lousy. :mecry: Yours definitely turned out better Lightsward. Someday I hope to get an SLR setup, lux meter, etc. It'd be great to do beamshot comparisons especially as the HID and reflector collection grows. :devil:


----------



## hail

After seeing those videos that gave me a idea for a solar water heater for a little cabin I want to build. Mabey even a little solar heat. Great build and impressive beam shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

PhantomPhoton said:


> By the way, all the beamshot attempts I tried from that night ended up being rather lousy. :mecry: Yours definitely turned out better Lightsward. Someday I hope to get an SLR setup, lux meter, etc. It'd be great to do beamshot comparisons especially as the HID and reflector collection grows. :devil:



:thumbsup:Thanks for the beam shot compliment. A neighbor came by the other night with a camera that really captures the beam well, on the LCD screen, but as he squeezes the shutter, the picture goes dark. He went back home to read the instructions, I hope he figures it out.

Christmas wish list: A decent beam shot night camera, and a 1000 watt, or more, HID, 25 mm arc length or less, bulb, with ballast. Not asking too much ...is it?  Santa? :santa:


----------



## LightSward

hail said:


> After seeing those videos that gave me a idea for a solar water heater for a little cabin I want to build. Mabey even a little solar heat. Great build and impressive beam shots. :thumbsup:



:candle: It works well cooking things, fast, too! I used a smaller one with a microphone to capture wildlife sounds.

My first cooker/ solar heater was a cardboard parabolic trough covered in aluminum foil...worked great! My first parabolic searchlight reflector was huge, which also doubled as a solar cooker, was formed, twenty years ago, on a mound of dirt 75" in diameter, which acted as the mold, of course. I used paper mache' and a PVC frame. Worked well, but the mice got to it, in the storage shed.:shakehead


----------



## LightSward

Here are some CAD drawings of the 1 degree beam from the 400 watt HID 50 inch diameter monster beam spreading to 96 feet in diameter after traveling a mile.


*Mile long 1 degree beam profile*

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




This drawing show a 3-D isometric scaled view of the 50 inch beam shining 1 mile. It spreads from four feet to ten feet at a distance of 450 feet, then eventually 96 feet in diameter after traveling a mile. This works out to be about a one degree beam! 





*50 inch 400 watt Halloween 1 mile tree CAD 1 degree* *composite view*




This drawing show a 3-D Perspective view of the 50 inch beam shining 1 mile. It spreads from four feet at the Searchlight to ten feet at a distance of 450 feet, then eventually 96 feet in diameter after traveling a mile. This works out to be about a one degree beam! (Only the hot spots in these photos are dimensioned.)




*50 inch 400 watt Halloween 1 mile tree CAD 1 degree 3-d isometric composite view
*






























This drawing show a 3-D isometric parallel view of the 50 inch beam shining 1 mile. It spreads from four feet at the reflector, to ten feet at a distance of 450 feet, spreading eventually to about 96 feet in diameter after traveling a mile. This works out to be about a one degree beam! (Only the hot spots in these photos are dimensioned.):thumbsup:

When I obtain a 1000 watt HID medium length arc or smaller, the beam will be thinner and much brighter. A car dealer near here in Hillsboro, Oregon, had a 1500 watt Xenon Searchlight. You could see it on the cloud bottoms several miles away, but could only see the beam itself easily less than a mile away. My searchlight made a similar beam, but obviously dimmer...so I am looking forward to seeing my searchlight with the next generation of bulbs.:twothumbs


----------



## DM51

Great stuff! When you get your 1,000W HID set-up, you'll have to take it somewhere that can show it off to the full extent of its capability - such as the Grand Canyon, or Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> Great stuff! When you get your 1,000W HID set-up, you'll have to take it somewhere that can show it off to the full extent of its capability - such as the Grand Canyon, or Mt. Rushmore.



Thanks for the compliments. 

I'm considering several local options where I can get some good beam shots, then perhaps something national. Local locations I've considered: maybe the Columbia Gorge, coastal canyons or a nearby mountain rimmed valley...I will try to not attract too much attention...lol :laughing::thinking::thumbsup:.  :naughty:


----------



## LightSward

I added a short easy geometric method of designing a parabolic shape, near the beginning of this thread, where I showed some of the original design methods.

Here are a couple additional photos from earlier photo sessions. 

*400 wt HID 50 incher*




























 


A grainy photo derived from a video; shows the 50 inch Monster searchlight from 250 feet away. 



*50 incher up close, roaring to life*. :wave:



 

Here is a video derived photo of the 50 inch Monster searchlight roaring to life! 


Lately the night sky really shows the light beam from the searchlights. I'll get the 50 inch Monster set up soon and get some better beam shots!


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

Hmm for a porteble light ,could you use this for a light surce ??


----------



## DM51

DM51 said:


> if I might respectfully suggest it, could you get a camera that can do your beamshots full justice, or perhaps engage the help of a keen photographer friend?


*PLEASE* could you try to find a skilled photographer who will be able to illustrate this project properly? It's a great thread, but your photographs really do not do it justice...


----------



## LightSward

Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Hmm for a porteble light ,could you use this for a light surce ??



Good thought. I have actually used a Coleman gasoline lantern with this thing. Makes one heck of a spot light! The reflector arrangement allows me to do crazy things like this.


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> *PLEASE* could you try to find a skilled photographer who will be able to illustrate this project properly? It's a great thread, but your photographs really do not do it justice...



:candle: I do want to see better photographs on my threads. I am hoping a good camera falls from Santa's Sleigh.:tired::santa:


----------



## LightSward

I just purchased a Gear Motor that takes the place of most of the bike panning mechanism used on the 24 inch LightSward light. I still have to create some mechanical links and all to produce the desired motion, but at least I should be able to put the whole thing on the front seat of my car and not have to use the bike rack. The whole thing should have a nice compact look and be adaptable to the other Searchlights; ( 24 inch LightSward and the 36 inch "Gorilla" now in the design phase):thinking::twothumbs:candle::naughty:


----------



## gcbryan

Interesting thread. This is a silly or at least simplistic question I'm sure but can a reflector telescope be used in reverse to make a spot light?

In effect, shine a light in the eye piece and have a spot light coming out the other end?


----------



## LightSward

gcbryan said:


> Interesting thread. This is a silly or at least simplistic question I'm sure but can a reflector telescope be used in reverse to make a spot light?
> 
> In effect, shine a light in the eye piece and have a spot light coming out the other end?



:thinking: I actually did this years ago. What I found was, yes in deed the light traveled far and stayed a tightly focused beam, though not all that bright. It is difficult to get much light from a light source into the telescope unless it is already mostly shining in the direction of the reflector or lens. The large 50 inch Monster searchlight was my answer to the small reflector at the end of the telescope, a larger one to grab more of the light source light. The optical properties of a good telescope make a nice sharp beam, just very hard to get a small point light source to 'efficiently' transfer all it's light to the relatively small reflector which is often some distance from the light source. My telescope 'searchlight' used just an old fashioned 6 volt flashlight bulb, and a beam that shined well for half a mile...kind of like a 'dim' laser light.

It is fun to experiment with things like telescopes, binoculars and lenses and such. The binoculars were fun, because I had a light source rigged in one eyepiece, and I could look through the other one.

Keep up the 'experimenting'. It is fun and revealing.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

I have completed a 'rotating' set-up to revolve my various searchlights, including the 50 inch 'Monster'. It uses parts from the original bike panning mechanism, only now it fits in a much smaller box, (about 30" long x 24" wide and about 8" high). The searchlight sits on top of a cradle that is adaptable to various searchlights. 

I will posts some photos with my temporary fill-in, new camera in the next few days.


----------



## LightSward

*Here is a video of the new rotating mechanism for searchlights I make. 

Video of new rotating mechanism * (click image for video)



:candle:

Video of new rotating mechanism. Many parts came from the bike mechanism used in past searchlights. Eventually the bike wheel and coffee can will be replaced by actual gears.

I hope to get beam shots of this searchlight rotating on this new mechanism.:twothumbs


----------



## Jarski

That looks very macgyver-ish! Nice work!


----------



## LightSward

Jarski said:


> That looks very macgyver-ish! Nice work!



Thanks. It has been a lot of fun and inspirational, for others too, I hope.


----------



## LightSward

:santa: Good news! I can now provide better quality photos of the "Monster". :twothumbs


----------



## DM51

LightSward said:


> :santa: Good news! *I can now provide better quality photos* of the "Monster". :twothumbs


*YESS !!!* *Let's see them!* 

Your threads have been characterised so far by outstandingly exciting build projects, but truly disappointing photography. I sincerely hope that is about to change, so we can get a real feel for your work!!


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> *YESS !!!* *Let's see them!*
> 
> Your threads have been characterised so far by outstandingly exciting build projects, but truly disappointing photography. I sincerely hope that is about to change, so we can get a real feel for your work!!




 I hope that soon my photographs will be on par with my projects.:candle:


----------



## Bimmerboy

LightSward said:


> I hope that soon my photographs will be on par with my projects.:candle:


And better video as well? This _is_ a self-rotating assembly after all.  

DM's not the only one following this from the beginning! 

Great work, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

Bimmerboy said:


> And better video as well? This _is_ a self-rotating assembly after all.
> 
> DM's not the only one following this from the beginning!
> 
> Great work, BTW. :thumbsup:



:candle: I should be doing a photo shoot next few weeks, family Christmas gatherings, etc., are still occupying much of my time. If things go as planned, I hope to have some time, next few weeks.


----------



## LightSward

I have been spending time building other projects such as the *36 inch Gorilla* Searchlight, and am only now getting ready for another photo shoot of the 50 inch Monster. I was hoping to have a small arc, high wattage bulb ready by now, but I have had a couple delays. 

I have been mastering a new camera and have photographed the _24 inch 100 watt LightSward_ recently.

Photos coming real soon!:candle::laughing::twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs I will be doing a photo shoot, I promise, soon. I plan on doing it when I fire up one of my other projects, the _*36 inch Gorilla Searchligh*_t, which is soon to be finished. 

I will hopefully be able to compare and photograph the _*24 inch LightSward*_, the _*50 inch Monster*_, and the *36 inch Gorilla*, at the same time. _ (Everyday, I'm learning more about proper photography methods.)_

I am making the 50 inch Monster Searchlight, easier to transport, by installing quick release clamps, so that the Monster can be disassembled more quickly, and transported from storage to show time with more ease.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

Thanks for being patient. I am setting up for a Beam shot this week. Hopefully this will be a good week, atmospherically.:welcome:


----------



## LightSward

Here the Monster has been stored for the holidays, and will now be returned to service.

:naughty:*50 inch Monster in storage*





































Here you can see the Monster in storage, used as a hat, bandanna and bike shirt drying rack. Not too happy here, the Gorilla is moving in prep for more beam shots. 


Beam Shots coming soon!


----------



## LightSward

Here are a couple recent photos.



*Homemade Searchlights ready for Beam Shots*



























*The Three Amigos*





























The 50 inch Monster, 36 inch Gorilla and the 24 inch Light Sward homemade searchlights ready for Beam Shots. 






*50 inch Monster*





























50 inch Monster Homemade Searchlight ready for test run. 



*7, 36 and 50 inch searchlights compare* 





























The 7 inch, 50 inch and 36 inch searchlights warm up 100 feet from garage doors, and ready for focusing. 





*7, 36 and 50 inch searchlights compare*





























The 7 inch, 50 inch and 36 inch searchlights light up a garage door 100 feet distance from lights. 



*36 inch and 50 inch searchlights paint the night sky*





























36 inch lower and 50 inch searchlights shine into the night sky.



*24 inch LightSward and 50 inch Monster*





























24 inch, 100 watt HID LightSward, (lower beam), and 50 inch Monster Show their strengths. 



*50 inch and 36 inch searchlights light up the rain*





























The 36 and 50 inch Searchlights light up an evening rain. 



*50 inch and 36 inch searchlights compete*





























The 36 inch, 100 watt HID to our Left, compares to the 50 inch, 400 watt HID Searchlight. 




*50 inch and 36 inch searchlights compete*





























The 36 inch, 100 watt HID to our Right, compares to the 50 inch, 400 watt HID Searchlight shining to our Left. 




*50 inch and 36 inch searchlights compete*





























The 36 inch, 100 watt HID to our Right, compares to the 50 inch, 400 watt HID Searchlight to our Left. 


*36 inch Gorilla and 50 inch Monster Beams*




































36 inch Gorilla light beam appears brighter in this photo because it is shining overhead. The 50 inch Monster beam is shining away from viewer and looks dimmer because of the angle. 


*36 inch Gorilla and 50 inch Monster similar Beams*





























A block away, the 36 inch Gorilla and 50 inch Monster beam compare in the sky. The 50 inch Monster, 400 watt HID looks a little brighter and bluer than the 100 watt HID, 36 inch Gorilla. 





More to come!:twothumbs


----------



## DM51

Excellent! I'd love to see some pics of them lighting up targets a _looooong_ way away, such as maybe a house at 1,000 yards.


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> Excellent! I'd love to see some pics of them lighting up targets a _looooong_ way away, such as maybe a house at 1,000 yards.



:thumbsup: I will start scouting for a good location. I hope to have two or more of the searchlights at the "Hollywood" theater, in a few months from now, for my brother's movie premier. There may be some targets I can get from there.:twothumbs All the searchlights can run on 100 watt HID bulbs, which allows me to use my cigarette lighter and converter in my car, so maybe the Columbia Gorge somewhere...Crown Point? :naughty:


----------



## Bimmerboy

Hmmmmm... chalk this up to being me I suppose. I love the lights, but who's the calendar beauty? She's purrrdy.


----------



## LightSward

Bimmerboy said:


> Hmmmmm... chalk this up to being me I suppose. I love the lights, but who's the calendar beauty? She's purrrdy.




Lights have been fun and educational. ...I hope the economy improves soon, (so that I can get long term, full time contract), so that I can afford a 1000 watt medium to small arc sized HID for the "Searchlights". :tired: 

The calender beauty is a Christmas gift: Jessica Gomes, Swim Suite Edition of Sports Illustrated; she keeps the 50 inch Monster tame.


----------



## LightSward

This and the other searchlights have been huge successes. 

Anyone interested in one of these searchlights, (can double as Solar Concentrators), let me know, and we can work out product finish details.:thinking:   :candle:  I am working on various designs that will maintain strength and optical properties, yet lower the weight and costs. This is still in the product development phase and I will be compiling a cost(s) list with options during the next few weeks. I am working on improving the optical properties of the reflector by working on the shaping tools used during the manufacturing. I have found some minor issues and am correcting those tools.

LightSward


----------



## LightSward

:candle:

I am scouting some locations for a 1000 yard beam shot...preferably a white barn nearby that I can reach from the top of our neighborhood mountain top. Hope to do this next few weeks...after it rains for a few days.


----------



## LightSward

I love working with this light. 

I have not done the distance beam shots yet, but I just want to say; how much fun it is to use 'lo-tech' light sources such as a kerosene, Aladdin (silk mantle), or Coleman lantern, even a large candle, CFL, or regular 100 watt light bulb, and still get an impressive light beam and hot spot from this thing! That is probably why this type of reflector design has been used so succesfully for so many years. Even though it captures less than 40 percent of the light, it is 'very' good at projecting it great distances, sometimes better than more efficient reflector designs, largely because of the large focal length. It is relatively easy to manufacture with low technology and can be stored in a compact way.

I will be figuring out production/ purchase costs in the next few weeks:thumbsup:.


----------



## DM51

You'll probably find that using that high-reflective chrome tape gives you an accuracy that is as good as any orange-peel refector, and maybe better, when you allow for the scale differences. 

I'm much looking forward to seeing you lighting up the opposite side of the Grand Canyon, or wherever you decide to prove that!


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> You'll probably find that using that high-reflective chrome tape gives you an accuracy that is as good as any orange-peel refector, and maybe better, when you allow for the scale differences.
> 
> I'm much looking forward to seeing you lighting up the opposite side of the Grand Canyon, or wherever you decide to prove that!



I was surprised at how well the 50 inch Monster works, given the 'flaws'. It does seem the scale does the trick. 

Although it obviously does not work as well as a 'real' pro-made searchlight of comparable size, it does imitate good, bright, searchlights costing much more I know a good spot that is several miles across, with light colored geology, that should light up nicely, I think the only way to light up the 'main' tourist part of the Grand Canyon, is if I aimed the light down towards the floor, a mile or so below. To allow battery operation, I may put the 100 watt HID back in, works quite well, all things considered.

Eventually, I look forward to getting a 1000 watt medium to small arc HID to really show the potential of the 'Monster'. Due to the economy, it may take a little while longer to get over to the Grand Canyon.      :twothumbs :naughty:


----------



## LightSward

Just wanted to compare the specs of this USA searchlight to the 50 inch Monster.

I am in no way indorsing, or promoting this product; just demonstrating the concept of homemade low cost C.P.F. lights actually being comparable to the higher priced high-tech lights.

Many similarities in performance. Mine is a little bigger, but a whole lot less expensive! The bulb on the 50 inch Monster uses a 400 Metal Halide HID, bulb, which produces 36,000 lumens and has a 20,000 hour life span. Cost is around $25.oo. The arc tube is 35 millimeters, so mine uses a much bigger reflector. I can see the beam from the 50 inch Monster over a mile and a half distance. 

The USA searchlight mentioned below uses a 1000 watt xenon HID that produces less lumens and the light bulb cost up to $800.oo.* I realize this is like comparing oranges to tangerines.*





  
​




 
​  *USA SEARCHLIGHTS:*

Excellent for display requirements with up to  1 mile beam visibility. 

​Competitors Price Range$5,495.00 to $12,960.00*
> Click Here <*




*
Lightweight 1000**
$4,995.00**
Accessories**
$895.00**
Total**
$5,890.00*_*
Internet Special*_*
$4,390.00*

Lightweight 1000: 110V (15A)  60Hz  
Bulb Type:  Xenon, 1000 watt, 8.25 inch 
 Bulb Life:  up to 1000 hrs.  
Color Temperature:  5,600 K    
Lumens:  up to 32,000 
Beam Visibility: up to 1 Mile 
Beam Angle: a Lens: 14 inch Tempered Glass Lamp Reflector: 12 inch Searchlight Dimensions: 39"H x 18"W x 18"D - 55 lbs Case Dimensions: 43"H x 25"W x 25"D - 65 lbs 


Just a comparison. Below: The handsome 50 inch Monster in development stage. It will look and be much more professional when ready for production!






Affordable: around $1,500 +- and final product will come with yoke, optional panning mechanism, and wheeled cart. There will be many bulb options available.


----------



## LightSward

I posted some Beam Shots of the _*36 inch Gorilla Searchlight*_ on _*that *_thread. Those pictures may give an idea of how the beam shots will come out for the *50 inch Monster*. The Monster stays focused a little better, even with a physically bigger light source. The Monster is a little harder to transport at present, so it may be a few weeks or so, before I can get them. It should be brighter than the 36 inch Gorilla.*



Portland Oregon downtown*





























Google Day time view from approximate location of 36 inch Gorilla Searchlight; Beam Shots. Buildings average a 2,100 foot distance from Searchlight location.


*Downtown Portland Oregon Beam Shots*





























This map shows the approximate location of the 36 inch Gorilla, and *soon 5o inch Monster*, (green circle), and building locations, (red circles), for the Beam Shots. About 1,800 to 2,500 feet, (foot) beam distance(s).


*36 inch Gorilla Beam Shots*





This shot is from the Eastbank Esplanade, about SE Main Street and I-5. Camera is 1,800 to 2,500 feet distance from buildings in this view. This photo shows the sky line with no searchlight. 


*This photo shows the skyline without the Search Light.*




This shot is from the Eastbank Esplanade, about SE Main Street and I-5. This photo shows the 36 inch, 100 watt HID Gorilla Searchlight shining on the World Trade Center of Portland, Oregon, about 1,800 feet from light and 2,500 feet from searchlight to the Standard Insurance building. 

The Monster with it's 400W HID, should look about 3 to 4 times brighter, with a slightly smaller Hot Spot, than this photo of the 36 inch Gorilla with it's battery operated 100W HID, temporary bulb.

I hope to get this Bad Boy Monster out and about soon!:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup: This spring, I should be able to get this light out onto the road and get some good beam shots. I'm busy with some special effects I'm finishing for a Movie ("Born Again Sage") which should be out late this summer. I can't wait to see this thing when I get a 1000wt HID installed.


----------



## guiri

Let me know if you need even better shots taken. I may be able to find a photographer in your area with much better equipment as I hang out in the biggest photo forum on the net.

Love your project 

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Let me know if you need even better shots taken. I may be able to find a photographer in your area with much better equipment as I hang out in the biggest photo forum on the net.
> 
> Love your project
> 
> George



 Yes I may take you up on that offer sometime soon!

Thanks for the kind words.  :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

..and it might take me a few days so let me know plenty of time ahead.

By the way, are you going to make a AA version for Eneloops? 

That's a stout little portable light, hehehe

George


----------



## DM51

LightSward, that's a great offer from guiri - some pro-quality photos are just what you need to do justice to this and your 24" and 36" reflectors.


----------



## guiri

I think a light like this deserves the proper attention and although I'm in Nawth Cackelackie myself (NC) and had to sell my equipment to pay bills, I might be able to find someone to take some good shots.

The camera I had was the Nikon D3 and that damn thing would shoot in very low light. It has been replaced by the D3s which does even better in low light. I can't even begin to describe the magnitude of improvement it would show in the quality between your first pics and pics shot with this camera.

I just wish I had this light sensitivity in film when I shot actively around 83 and shot mostly at night. Hell, I've had to shoot some stuff at exposures of up to SIX hours. Luckily this was indoors so I could at least go to bed while exposing the picture


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup: Thank you. I could use some good beam shots. I apologize for dragging my feet on this. The economy has taken it's toll on my searchlight activities. I should be a lot more active soon. Also, I am involved with a low budget movie, doing special effects, (no pay, just my name in the Movie Credits), and got busy doing that. I may not be able to pay much for the photography, until I get some business income. :candle: 

If things work out, I may be ready for a shoot during April. I'll be doing a road trip with the 36" Gorilla light, (actual measure of outside diameter is 40 inches, but still easily fits in my trunk), in a couple weeks, and should get some representative shots with the portable 100 watt HID version. The 50" Monster is still not easily ready for travel, except around Portland, Oregon and vicinity. I have some 'rigging' to build so that I can safely transport the "Monster".

I look forward to working with you to get some good pictures.


----------



## guiri

Well, first of all, I fully expect that IF I can find someone to do this in your area that they will do it for free and for fun. That kinda is my goal anyway 

As for your vehicle, you need to do what I did (well, before I had it repoed anyway) and get yourself an excursion. You can pretty much fit anything in it


----------



## LightSward

I like the price! That makes things easier. In a couple weeks, I could do a shoot. I would like to get a larger vehicle. I originally made the 50 inch Monster searchlight fit in my vehicle, but there was a 3rd dimension I misjudged by a quarter inch, mainly the shape of the door and trunk opening. Thanks for helping me with this. I look forward to getting better beam shots. Now if I could just find a 13 mm length arc gap 1,000 watt HID for cheap. :santa:   :thumbsup: 
Can videos of the rotating 24 inch LightSward be made with the beam bright and crisp with out "blurring"?

Vehicle, Repoed!...what up with that?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> ..and it might take me a few days so let me know plenty of time ahead.
> 
> By the way, are you going to make a AA version for Eneloops?
> 
> That's a stout little portable light, hehehe
> 
> George



I actually have some ideas of a "mini" Monster light. I'm playing with some ideas...maybe a 24 inch version, or smaller, so it would handle kind of like a "Cyclops" sized light..though slightly bigger...:naughty:


----------



## guiri

Well, you know, no money, no job, bills, they come and take your truck while you sleep, bank won't work with you or rather, won't even return your calls when you try to catch up with the payments, bla, bla, bla.

I still came out ahead though so I guess in the long run it was a good thing I couldn't get hold of the damn repo department at the bank 'cause someone suggested I find a dealer that could buy it back from me from the auction and I did. I'm now making payments on it (layaway) and I got it for half of what I owed the bank.

So much for trying to be honest and no wonder the country's going to $hit when this is how they do business 

Hell, if the dealer hadn't had someone bidding against him, I could have gotten it for 25% of what I owed the bank.


----------



## LightSward

I know what you mean. Part of the reason I like making these "home made" lights, is to feel a little independence. I like knowing, in a pinch, I could design, and build something, using very little.

C'mon people, take back the World, build a Great Light! lovecpf  lol


----------



## guiri

Well hell Mel, I went ahead and posted the request for photography. Let's see if someone bites 

Man, I wish I were smart enough to mod lights. It would be soo cool but alas, I'm too damn stupid. Oh well. I'm expecting some money and when I get it, I was going to commission some lights. I've always liked modular stuff and maybe a totally modular light. I have some ideas but not sure of course if they're feasible.


----------



## LightSward

I enjoy building these lights, and with some cash flow, I will take them to the next level. I'm hopeful things will get better soon! :twothumbs  :thumbsup: :shrug:   :thinking:


----------



## guiri

Well, I should have some money soon so maybe I can help out with a bit of money


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Well, I should have some money soon so maybe I can help out with a bit of money



:thumbsup: Sounds good. Let me know.


----------



## guiri

We can lure some plains down to the ground and sell'em to Saddam


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> We can ... sell'em to Saddam


It's a bit late for him lol


----------



## Bimmerboy

DM51 said:


> It's a bit late for him lol


LOL! Don't even need to click the link to know what vid THAT is!


----------



## guiri

Hehehe, TIMBERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LightSward

Just back from Las Vegas and the surrounding Cliffs and Mountains that I lit up with the 36 inch Gorilla. I hope to make some modifications of the 50 inch Monster so that I can easily transport it for some great beam shots, like I did with the 36 inch Gorilla which easily fits in my trunk. 

I may have to 'shave' an inch or two from two opposite sides so that it will fit. It will still be about the same reflective area, just need a little more clearance to get it in my car.


----------



## guiri

I told you before, get a REAL vehicle 

Welcome back by the way, hehehe


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I told you before, get a REAL vehicle
> 
> Welcome back by the way, hehehe



lol When I get some cash flow, I'd like to get a decent sized utility vehicle, pick-up, etc...:thinking: 

Thanks, good to be back.


----------



## guiri

Man, you can get excursions dirt cheap today 

I bought this furniture that was 90" long and I put it inside my excursion AND closed the doors behind it


----------



## LightSward

I like it! :twothumbs


----------



## guiri

Coolest vehicle I've ever had


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs Back from the Vegas Journey. I brought with me, the 36 inch Gorilla Searchlight, the cousin of the 50 inch Monster, totally awesome performance. 

I am trying to figure out a way to shave a few inches from two of the Monsters flanks, so that I can easily transport the Monster, inside the car, as originally designed. Just to give an idea of the performance I expect from the Monster, I included a couple photos from the 36 inch Gorilla Thread. The Monster should be much brighter and a little more focused.

To the East of Las Vegas, Frenchman Mt. towers over two thousand feet above the valley.


*Frenchman Mt. from hotel room*






























Here is the mountain I used to ride my bike to with friends and family, when I was a kid. It stands a little over two thousand feet above the Las Vegas Valley Floor. 



*Frenchman Mt. Beam Shots*





























36 inch Gorilla Searchlight shares the night with the Full Moon. Here the Beam is shining about 2/3rds the way up Frenchman Mountain, north of the aviation beacon near the top of the peak. (many people call all of this Mt., range Sunrise Mountain, which is actually another mountain peak to the North, ). the Beam Spot is located nearly a mile away on this part of the mountain, The mountain towers over two thousand feet higher above the ground the searchlight is located on. 



*Frenchman Mt. Beam Shots*





























36 inch Gorilla Searchlight shares the night with the Full Moon. Here the Beam is shining just below the top of Frenchman Mountain's aviation beacon, (many people call it Sunrise Mountain, which is actually another mountain to the North, ). The beam travels nearly a mile to this part of the mountain. 


*Frenchman Mt. Beam Shots 2010*





























36 inch Gorilla Searchlight shares the night with the Full Moon. Here the Beam is shining just below the top of Frenchman Mountain's aviation beacon, (many people call it Sunrise Mountain, which is actually another mountain to the North, ). The beam travels over a mile and a quarter to this part of the mountain. *(In loving memory of my fathers recent passing away, I dedicate these Spot Shots to My Dad, Herbert Wells. Memorial: 2pm, April 25th, 2010, Alumni Center UNLV.)



Across the valley to the West is Mt. Wilson, sometimes called Sunset Mt.



**This is how Mt. Wilson looks from two miles away*





























This is how Mt. Wilson looks from two miles away, at the location I set the 36 inch Gorilla Searchlight up. 



*Gorilla 36 inch Searchlight, ready for 'ignition'*


 
Here the Gorilla 36 inch Searchlight is prepped and readied for lighting the Red Rock Cliffs. 



*Beam Shot of Mt. Wilson. View from Highway*





























I dedicate these beam shots, East and West to my Father, who passed away just a few days before these photos were taken. 



*Beam Shot of Mt. Wilson. Some call it Sunset Mountain*





























The beam travel over two miles to reach the mountain cliff of Mt. Wilson, otherwise known as Sunset Mountain.


----------



## guiri

Yep, you DO need a photographer 

Mind you, that grain DOES look very cool.

Very Area 51 like :naughty:


----------



## guiri

Alright, here's what you need. I got the measurements online so it should be a fairly accurate comparison... 

















From the back of the second row seating to the back door is something like 65 inches.

I once bought this furniture that was 90" long. I put the seats down, stuck it inside and closed the doors behind it 

You can put a 4x8' sheet inside without a problem. There are truck beds out there that won't do that 

















What? Not convinced yet?



George


----------



## LightSward

What kind of MPG? LOL. I like it. Donations accepted. lovecpf  :candle:    When it is possible, I'll get one....  :shrug: :thumbsup:
Love those shots.


----------



## guiri

I figured I'd get to ya 

10-12mpg on the V10, you don't want the v8. Damn thing is over 7000lbs.

Diesel gets you close to 18-20 but costs more, more noise and stinks.

They are CHEAP these days though and depending on how new and what condition you want it in, you can get away with very little money, ESPECIALLY if you can service it yourself or CHEAP.

When and if you're interested, let me know and I'll help you find one 

George


----------



## LightSward

Sounds good...I like the big cargo size. 

As for now, where is my saw?....I've gotta make that thing fit in my Kia. ... lol.:laughing:


----------



## PM01

Convince the guys at Mt Wilson or even at Palomar to let you use their telescope for projecting the HID beam by shining it through the eyepiece. The effects would be interesting to say the least. 

I think I shall try it with our 14 inch scope - nearly 4000mm focal length. Then place a bat symbol in front of it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Sounds good...I like the big cargo size.
> 
> As for now, where is my saw?....I've gotta make that thing fit in my Kia. ... lol.:laughing:



Didn't learn a thing did ya? You've got the wrong approach. Don't make the light smaller, make the vehicle bigger :devil:


----------



## LightSward

PM01 said:


> Convince the guys at Mt Wilson or even at Palomar to let you use their telescope for projecting the HID beam by shining it through the eyepiece. The effects would be interesting to say the least.
> 
> I think I shall try it with our 14 inch scope - nearly 4000mm focal length. Then place a bat symbol in front of it.... :thumbsup:



I've aimed some of my smaller searchlights onto my 12" parabolic mirror with a 1000mm focal length; resulting in a more slender, sharper, and brighter looking beam, complete with adjustable beam spread...).:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Didn't learn a thing did ya? You've got the wrong approach. Don't make the light smaller, make the vehicle bigger :devil:



...that 's given me some :lolsign: interesting ideas...


----------



## guiri

What? You gonna water the car to see if it grows?

In Spain they used to say, can I park next to your bike to see if it rubs off on mine. You can park next to an Excursion and see if it works.. 

I told ya they're cheap today.

Wanna see?


----------



## JetskiMark

I sure would like to see this "Monster Light" in person. It is very innovative to make your own reflector.

Regarding transportation; have you considered a small utility trailer?

Perhaps something similar to this?

Your Kia should be able to tow several hundred pounds effortlessly.

There are many hitches available.

While this would still cost about $400 for everything, it would be much cheaper and easier than buying a new vehicle. It would also work if you had to move a refrigerator. Good luck getting a fridge and keeping it upright in an SUV.

I am looking forward to your continued development and hopefully some good pictures.


----------



## guiri

Well, a trailer is absolutely cheaper but I like to mess with him 

The Kia will pull much more than a few hundred pounds so no problem there.

Maybe you should do a road trip and go and see him


----------



## LightSward

:duh2:  :huh: :shrug: :naughty: :twothumbs  :thinking:  All of these good ideas...lovecpf


----------



## guiri

Yeah but I want credit 'cause I maintain it's the better idea 'cause the X is such a cool vehicle :naughty:


----------



## LightSward

I won't have much access to the internet, next few days. :thinking: :sick2:    :huh: :ironic: ...back to Vegas for Dad's big Memorial April 25th, 2pm UNLV Alumni bldg. Only have room for the 7 inch, 35 watt HID Cyclops wanna be.:twothumbs


----------



## guiri

You're gonna feel naked with that little light 

Have fun and drive carefully


----------



## LightSward

*You are correct. I felt naked with the thought of not taking the 36 inch Gorilla.....

Due to pressure from several individuals, I w*ill try and fit the 36 inch in the trunk of the KIA again, and use the tripod this time for better beam shots. Otherwise I can only fit the 7 inch, 35 watt HID Cyclops wanna be in the car this time.:twothumbs


----------



## guiri

Atta boy..


----------



## LightSward

Back from Vegas, (Father's Memorial) and got some great Beam Shots, with the 100watt HID, 36 inch Gorilla Searchlight, at a local Las Vegas Ski Resort, my father took me skiing at as a young child.

This should give a better idea of what the 400 watt HID, 50 inch Monster Searchlight is capable of...would be about 4-5 times brighter and focused a little better.

Check these out:

*Mummy Mt. & Las Vegas Ski Resort tower above Las Vegas*






























This is how Charleston Peak, (11,918 feet elevation), and Mummy Mountain, (taller than the Cascade Range volcanoes of Oregon and Washington state), looks from my hotel room in Las Vegas. Here the mountains are about 35 miles away. This is where I first learned to ski...back in the 60's and 70's 


*Panoramic Shot of Mummy Mountain* * and **Las Vegas Ski Resort *




Las Vegas Ski Resort otherwise known as "Lee Canyon Ski Resort" has three chair lifts. The two main chair lifts are a each 3/4 of a mile long with the base terminal about a quarter of a mile from camera location.


*Here is where I learned to ski as Child*





























This is the Main Ticket, Bar and Grill, Rentals and Ski Lift Loading Area. Not much by other resort standards, but in my younger years, this place was intimidating, and being just a thirty minute drive from Las Vegas, is a great place to go. :thumbsup:



*Beam Lights up top of Main Chair Lift*





























The 36 inch Gorilla lights the Main Chair Lift Top unloading terminal. The nearly full moon makes the whole mountain somewhat visible. The light beam travels about a mile to this location.


*Beam Lights up top of "Extreme Vertical Drop" ski run*





























This little seen ski run is seen much better than in photos when the Gorilla was aimed elsewhere. This little run, lit up by the Gorilla, is a Black Diamond run for this resort, (intermediate for other ski resorts). First time I skied that run, I was terrified. 


*Beam Lights up Main Hiking Chute above Main Chair Lift*


























































Here is one of the 'Slide Paths' the Las Vegas Ski Resort would like to expand the #1 Main Chair Lift to. This patch of snow is 1-1/2 mile(s) distance from the 36 inch Gorilla. The beam lights up a good Extreme out of bounds Ski Run and is a good Summer hiking area. 



*Avalanche path above Chair #2*





























Here is one of the 'Slide Paths' the Las Vegas Ski Resort would like to expand the #2 Chair Lift to. This patch of snow is 1-3/4 mile(s) distance from the 36 inch Gorilla, and is almost completely darkened by the shadow of the upper mountain ridge as seen in other photos of this location. 




*Gorilla Lights up Mummy Mountain, LightSward checks focusing plate*





























Even though it was below freezing in this photo, I was actually sweating, I am well bundled for this Beam Shot series, having been a Ski Bum for many years and skiing all the Black Diamond runs I could find. I am attempting to adjust, the beam, focus, a little better in this photo.


*2 Beams compare near top of "Mummy Mountain"*





























The 36 inch 100 watt HID Gorilla is to the Left and the dimmer beam to the right is the 7 inch 35 watt HID Cyclops, compare near the top of Mummy Ridge. Imagine the 36 inch Gorilla with a 1,000 watt HID. 


*Beam Lights up Mummy Mountain, assistant moves light for me*





























Here the 36 inch Gorilla is aimed near the top of Mummy Mountain, over a mile beam travel distance. My assistant is keeping watch over the Gorilla, while I operate the camera. 


*LightSward inspecting the 36 inch Gorilla Searchlight*




Here I am checking on the 100 watt HID, 36 inch Gorilla's focus at Mummy Mountain and Ridge, over a mile away. I need to adjust the 'focus', it seems to be focused at about the half mile point here, and spreads a little, as it reaches over a mile in length to target. The light is competing with a nearly Full Moon, which helps light up the surrounding landscape.

*Beam Lights up near top of "Mummy Ridge"*





























Here the 36 inch Gorilla is aimed at a Ridge, over a 2/3 of a mile away. This is the ridge I took many hikers on Mountain Tours several decades ago. 


*Beam Lights up Lower "Mummy Ridge"*





























To get an idea of how bright this beam is, I aimed it to a nearby point on the hill, about 1,500 feet away. Remember, this is only a hundred watt HID.

 :tired: :naughty:  For more of these...check out the 36 inch Gorilla. I'm still trying to get this Monster on the road.


----------



## guiri

Sweet! You're having all kinds of fun ain't ya


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Sweet! You're having all kinds of fun ain't ya



:twothumbs Yes, thanks, I am having fun with these. I should have a 1000 watt HID ready to play with soon!


----------



## guiri

1000 watts! Screw SETI. We can just morse code them little green b_____s instead


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs I did some comparison beam shots of the _35 watt HID, 7 inch, Cyclops, _to the _100 watt HID, 24 inch, LightSward, _and the_ 50 inch, 400 watt HID, Monster, _to the newly lit _600 watt HID 36 inch Gorilla,_ and got some good beam shots. I'll post next few days when I get some time._ (Cool shots!) :twothumbs
_


----------



## guiri

Looking forward to it


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs Here are just a few of the installation and reconfiguration photos of the 700 watt HMI short arc HID, along with Beam Shots from the CPF get together in Renton, Washington. Even though there are some ballast/bulb matching issues, the light was impressive...I didn't expect the brightness I obtained.


*Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID*





























Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID in it's shipping plastic wrap envelope 



*Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID socket*





























Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID required an innovative socket design to meet the rigorous demands of the 36 inch Gorilla. 




*Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID test install*





























Gorilla on wooden Yoke...New one just made is all steel / and / or Aluminum depending on application desired.



*Beam Shot 700 watt HMI short arc HID Gorilla*




































With newly installed Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID, the 36 inch Gorilla lights up the night during the CPF gathering @ Renton, Washington, May 8, 2010. 



*Power Supply used to power the 700 watt HMI short arc*





























A large 1,300 Watt power converter was provided by chizel, a fellow CPF enthusiast. My converter only goes up to 400 watts. 



*Beam Shot 700 watt HMI short arc HID Gorilla*





























































With newly installed Osram Sharx 700 watt HMI short arc HID, the 36 inch Gorilla lights up the night during the CPF gathering @ Renton, Washington, May 8, 2010. 


These are just some of the Beam Shots.
May 2010 Pacific Northwest Get Together
...for more shots :twothumbs

Beam Shot Comparisons are in the next post.


----------



## LightSward

With these photos of the Gorilla, imagine how well the Monster can Throw the light Beam! I'm still working on the transport issue with the Monster light.

As for the Gorilla; for several reasons, I've temporarily installed a 600 watt HID 55mm arc sized bulb, to get me by; until I resolve the 700 watt small arc ballast matching issue. As you can see the beam is a little wider, and fades a little bit faster throughout it's length. ...Still impressive to see this thing. The photos are from automatic setting, manual hardly shows beam, no matter the adjustments...max, etc. I will do some distance shots soon. 

Also: I finally did some Beam Shot Comparisons _of the; 35 watt HID, 7 inch, Cyclops, _to the _100 watt HID, 24 inch, LightSward, _and the_ 50 inch, 400 watt HID, Monster, _to the newly lit _600 watt HID 36 inch Gorilla,_ and got some good beam shots. Here are some of them.

*600 watt Gorilla slices the night*


 






























 
Here are great perspective shots of the 600 watt HID Gorilla. I recently manufactured an all steel 'Yoke" to replace the wooden one seen here....I'll show photos when I photo graph the next set.







This photo shows the 600 watt HID beam pointed away from the viewer, you can see the planet Mars near the Beam Tip. Searchlight is a hundred feet away from camera, other side of trees.


*600 watt light beam lights the cloudy sky*




Beam as seen from 200 feet away.

*600 watt Gorilla Left side 400 watt Monster Right* 





























Here you can see the Monster and temporary 600 wt. Gorilla battle it out for night time dominance, (100wt. LightSward Beam, can barely be seen intertwined with the 400 wt. Monster Beam. With all the Spring growth on the trees, it is difficult to 'aim' the Searchlights in an even pattern and not bother the neighbors too much). 








Here is a great perspective shot of the 600 watt HID BEAM from the 36 inch Gorilla. Though not as well focused as the partly focused 700 Watt HMI, this bulb puts out almost as many lumens as the small arc. Beam does not travel as far, but still puts on quite the show. The Monster may not collect as much light from a light source, but it has a larger focus distance and can throw the light beam much farther than the Gorilla.

Some Local High School sport teams may be interested in buying one of these or the MONSTER with their LOGO on it!!!


*LightSward top, Monster Middle beam and Gorilla Bottom Right*





























Here you can see the 100wt HID, Light Sward on Top, 400wt HID, Monster middle and the blue-white beam, lower right, is from the 600wt HID, Gorilla. 

The Monster definitely makes a much more focused beam for a large HID bulb light source than the Gorilla with it's shorter focus distance can. There are a lot of experimental possibilities here.


----------



## Jarski

Imagine those reflectors with high power flash-tube from camera flash. Super throwing strobo-beam! :devil:


----------



## LightSward

Xenon bulbs with their instant; on, off, and again abilities make them ideal for many effects I've considered. Great to photograph with when constant light is not practical or otherwise.


----------



## LightSward

Here are some photos of the three main searchlight I've been working on this past year plus.
*
Late cloudy afternoon Beam Spot Comparison*





























600 watt Gorilla to our Left, 100 watt LightSward middle and 400 watt Monster Right. 



*Gorilla, LightSward and Monster show off*





























600 watt HID Gorilla to our Left, 100 watt LightSward middle, 400 watt HID Monster to our Right. 



*Beam Spot Comparison*





























35 watt Cyclops Left garage, 100 watt LightSward Left middle garage, 400 watt Monster, Right side middle garage. 600 watt Gorilla Right garage 


*LightSward hit with powerful lighting


*
LightSward, mesmerized by bright light onslaught.


*400 watt HID bulb ready to go in Monster*





























Took this out to clean. You can see how big this bulb is. Very inexpensive.

I'll post more soon!


----------



## guiri

Man, that is sweet as hell!

Great job on the pics. Now I know why you call it gorilla light after seeing these things. They're red as a monkey's butt! 

Love it! I'm sure your neighbors love you too, hehehe


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Man, that is sweet as hell!
> 
> Great job on the pics. Now I know why you call it gorilla light after seeing these things. They're red as a monkey's butt!
> 
> Love it! I'm sure your neighbors love you too, hehehe



Thanks. 

My neighbors have been very positive and supportive of this. 

LOL,  :duh2: I'm not sure what to tell anyone a half mile away or more, when I'm 'spotting' the Beam of Light and they see me photographing it. :candle:   

I'm think the condominium owner above my shop has been bothered by all the "grinding, drilling, and fiberglass smell I vent with high volume fans. I try to stop all work in the shop, when I see her pull up. At least she still smiles at me.  :thumbsup: :candle:

I may paint a Gorilla face on the back of the Searchlight.


----------



## guiri

Hell, that would be cool


----------



## Bimmerboy

LightSward said:


> *LightSward hit with powerful lighting
> 
> 
> *


Like Spock sacrificing himself to save the Gorilla from the matter reorganizing powers of the exploding Neighbor Lady Device!:candle:


----------



## LightSward

Bimmerboy said:


> Like Spock sacrificing himself to save the Gorilla from the matter reorganizing powers of the exploding Neighbor Lady Device!:candle:


 ....







 ... 
​


----------



## LightSward

This temporary Yoke and Stand that originally supported the Gorilla, will now temporarily support the Monster, during it's 'beautification' procedures.









It will look something like this when done:




:twothumbs 
More soon!


----------



## guiri

Looks nice but heavy! Is it?

George


----------



## LightSward

Not too heavy. Can maneuver each main component with one hand if person is half way strong. The stand has both the ballast, support structure and gear box motor. I have not 'weighed' this yet, but total weight is about 65 pounds. The production model will be about 2/3rds the weight or less. :naughty:


----------



## petrev

:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Not too heavy. Can maneuver each main component with one hand if person is half way strong. The stand has both the ballast, support structure and gear box motor. I have not 'weighed' this yet, but total weight is about 65 pounds. The production model will be about 2/3rds the weight or less. :naughty:



Well, separately they're probably easier to move but attached, it seems bulky but of course, if you're built like a mountain GORILLA, then nothing is heavy :nana:

Again, nice work :bow:

George


----------



## LightSward

Now that I have a good idea of how to build these lights, I will work on making much 'lighter weight' and more streamline design modifications that will make transporting these searchlights easier. :naughty:


----------



## guiri

Well, yeah, that's the way it works.

Once you're comfortable with it, the rest is much easier from now on.

Looking forward to more stuff 

Oh, by the way, I LOVE my truck :nana:


----------



## LightSward

The temporary yoke and stand for the 36 inch Gorilla, is being modified to temporarily hold the 50 inch Monster light for it's renovation. Photos soon


----------



## guiri

Maybe you oughtta just put a roof rack on that lil' car you have and put the light on top. You know, cop/searchlight style


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Maybe you oughtta just put a roof rack on that lil' car you have and put the light on top. You know, cop/searchlight style



Lol...You had me laughing on that one. ...Actually, I may be able to transport it on top of the car with that rack. :naughty:


----------



## guiri

Well, that was the second and more obvious option


----------



## guiri

Some are very cheap and look sturdy

http://www.discountramps.com/car-top-carriers-roof-racks.htm


There are others, better or cheaper but this is just one to help you get to your rack http://www.discountramps.com/thule-wheel-step.htm


----------



## LightSward

I like those racks. I may purchase one when I get some more $$$

Here are some ways, I may finish the 50 inch Monster...

*Some of the original Gorilla supports are temporarily being used on the "Monster"!

I want to make the Monster act something like this, but better!

Video of Gorilla Panning a news helicopter*
*CLICK IMAGE FOR PANNING VIDEO OF THE GORILLA*
The 36 inch wide Gorilla shining over the Hill Billy Film Studio Back Lot and Portland, Oregon area. 



Gorilla Panning the night sky when a news helicopter flew over several times. 

*Gorilla as seen from the Production Studio*






























This will soon be how the Monster looks too!

*(Gorilla Panning the Portland Night Sky* from the studio location the "Born Again Sage" Movie is produced at. )



*Gorilla Panning the Portland Night Sky*





























Gorilla as seen from a block away 


*Gorilla panning the night away*





























The Monster will be seen for many blocks. :twothumbs

Beware...The Monster is coming out of it's cave, soon!  

I hope to have all three of my searchlights running at one time...quite the eye catcher!


----------



## guiri

You'll need lots of eneloops for that 

Man, I love that red color. Looks like an angry monkey butt 

That my brother is a cool light, hehehe

Helluva job!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> You'll need lots of eneloops for that
> 
> Man, I love that red color. Looks like an angry monkey butt
> 
> That my brother is a cool light, hehehe
> 
> Helluva job!




Thanks. :thumbsup:

Since I finished the Monster's main optical system just before Halloween, 2009, I may paint it to look like a giant 'Pumpkin Monster', orange with dark eyes, etc... , for publicity. Eventually I'll probably just paint it a standard equipment gray color???:devil:


----------



## guiri

Hey, can you do a bat signal thing and make it look like a pumpkin with the eyes and mouth 'n stuff and project it in the air?
That would be sooo cool 

I still like the angry monkey butt color myself. Grey is so...well, grey!


----------



## LightSward

Good idea, I just might do that Pumpkin Face for Halloween and shine it on the clouds that we usually get by that time of year, and also shine it on, near by trees.

I agree, gray is well...I may experiment with different color schemes. I may try different paints, depending on client wishes.


----------



## guiri

Of course, I'd find myself a graphic of a monkey looking back at his red butt and put it on there but that's me and this is the US, people tend to get upset over nothing here 

If you do the pumpkin thing and it turns out ok, we need to SEE pics!


----------



## guiri

Oh, did you ever hook up with the photographer?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Oh, did you ever hook up with the photographer?



Not yet hooked up with Doug Adair Photography. I have not had the resources to take advantage of his offer. I've been spending most of my time looking for steady work.  :shrug:  :sigh: I'm hoping I can hook-up before the end of summer. The Nikon I've been using since Christmas, is not working correctly, as noticed from the last set of photographs. It is getting worse by the picture. Will have to return it....


----------



## guiri

Dude! The dude I found for you wasn't gonna charge you was he?

It was supposed to be a thing he did for fun and he was local AND since I found him in the Nikon D3 forum, he can pretty much take SNAP shots of what you're doing without a tripod...I mean, just about. That camera is incredible in low light and yes, I know 'cause I had a couple of them.

Pics should not have to cost you anything more than maybe just buying him dinner or coffee or something.

If that's not the case, let me know and I'll rustle up someone else.


----------



## LightSward

I guess what I really want; is to provide the best circumstances for a good photo shoot...mainly posing the Monster in a more fashionable way and/or taking it to a more suitable location for beam shots. :candle: (It really should have a high wattage HMI bulb, instead of the large arc, 400 watt HID that currently does an okay job.) Specifically: 

The Monster's development stage makes it a bit awkward right now, as I have not been able to do much work on it, it really is still in the embryonic stage, I still have to lean, or prop it up on things. 

I focused on the Gorilla Searchlight lately, because it's basic, smaller, more compact design made it easier and cheaper to bring it to the more finished state it's in. Funny, but this whole project of building these searchlights, started because of a desire for bright lights, but not having much money to do it, resulting in _"Sanford and Son",_ style inspiration and crude production methods. The lack of money also slows things down to a crawl.  kind of a catch 22...

I guess I don't want to waste a good photo shoot opportunity, until I bring the "Monster" to a better operating condition. I want to work on the projector section, and hardware, at least to the point, where it is easier to maneuver.  
My shop space comes and goes too. I will hopefully be able to do some kind of photo shoot with Doug Adair by the end of August, maybe with the Gorilla too. :huh: 

I will contact Doug, next few weeks, and see what we should do.


----------



## Jarski

Lightsward, if you like, you could pm (or put them on this thread) me your camera model and maker so I could help you with the photos


----------



## guiri

Ok, but I still don't understand whether this is the guy I hooked you up with and are you expected to pay for his services?

Also, I may have a slick little solution for your needs to direct the light. Give me the measurements for the big gorilla and the weight please and since it's been awhile and I don't remember, do you have any drawings with the sizes of the WHOLE package so to speak? At least anything that HAS to be in ONE piece. Ie, not necessarily the battery as it can be placed on the side.

GIve me that and I'll research a few options for ya.

Georgi


----------



## LightSward

Jarski said:


> Lightsward, if you like, you could pm (or put them on this thread) me your camera model and maker so I could help you with the photos




It is a: 
Nikon COOLPIX S70

Thanks


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Ok, but I still don't understand whether this is the guy I hooked you up with and are you expected to pay for his services?
> 
> Also, I may have a slick little solution for your needs to direct the light. Give me the measurements for the big gorilla and the weight please and since it's been awhile and I don't remember, do you have any drawings with the sizes of the WHOLE package so to speak? At least anything that HAS to be in ONE piece. Ie, not necessarily the battery as it can be placed on the side.
> 
> GIve me that and I'll research a few options for ya.
> 
> Georgi



I'm under the impression I should get a free photo shoot. :twothumbs

I'll get those figures to you. The actual diameter of the Gorilla is closer to 40 inches and weighs about 38 pounds, plus or minus. :candle:The Monster is about 50 inches in diameter and about 25 pounds, plus or minus. Many of these items are still in their "rough cut" conditions, so dimensions vary :naughty: 

The ballast and base sets are around that weight too. I'll get better numbers, next few days. 


Thanks


----------



## Jarski

LightSward said:


> It is a:
> Nikon COOLPIX S70
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried to put the cameras ISO sensitivy to 80 or 100? I'm not sure does that camera have manual settings, or is it controlling the ISO automatically. There should be something in the user-manual.


----------



## LightSward

Jarski said:


> Have you tried to put the cameras ISO sensitivy to 80 or 100? I'm not sure does that camera have manual settings, or is it controlling the ISO automatically. There should be something in the user-manual.




Both automatic and manual. I tried manual, but maybe did not do something correct, because in automatic mode, It seems I get better light sensitivity. After the shutter clicks the image that is displayed on the view finder as the 'taken photograph' looks totally awesome!:thumbsup:, but when I down load it onto any computer,  it does not look as good, or bright as what the view finder shows.:thumbsdow


----------



## guiri

Cool. It was supposed to be free but when you linked to his site I thought, damn, I hope he's not gonna charge him. It was one of those things where he thought it would be cool to do it which was the whole purpose of me looking for someone. Hell, anyone can pay for stuff but I went in a forum where they have lots of Nikon D3's and that sucker has killer low light qualities.

Anyway, keep in mind that I ONLY need sizes/weights and possibly a simple drawing to see what it looks like for the stuff that needs to be POSITIONED. If it sits on the ground, I don't need it. I had an idea for a solution for you to put this up, put the monkey butt on it and position it with ease and I think I have the solution.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> ...Anyway, keep in mind that I ONLY need sizes/weights and possibly a simple drawing to see what it looks like for the stuff that needs to be POSITIONED. If it sits on the ground, I don't need it. I had an idea for a solution for you to put this up, put the monkey butt on it and position it with ease and I think I have the solution.



The Monster: is 50 inches diameter and about 7 inches deep, weighs about 25 pounds, (guess, hard to weigh right now), with the main lamp holder removed, and about 26 inches deep with lamp holder in place. 

*Original Monster design sheet shows Projector assembly in place, a little bigger than the regular lamp housing and condenser , now installed.*





*The outside diameter of the Monster is a little rough and uneven due to my inexperience.* :candle:


Gorilla: is 40 inches in diameter (a little more by the two yoke support points) and about 14-16 inches deep, (depending on fan assembly set up at time of use), with lamp assembly attached, (many parts, harder to remove lamp assembly than the Monster Searchlight). Weighs about 35 pounds or so, heavier than the Monster as I wanted the Gorilla reflector to act as the main support structure and outer shell. :twothumbs Reflector is very strong and serves multiple purposes well.
*
I can fit this fairly easily into my little car trunk.
The bulb and condenser assembly sticks out a little further than the spherical shape I show here, as I used a #10 coffee can to protect the reflector, and bulb so that I could use, "Unshielded UV double ended", bulbs, (filter the UV and ventilate the ozone).
*




These are just rough estimates, and don't include the ballast or panning mechanisms which vary widely, depending on phase of experimentation or tinkering.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, we need to do this over the phone. I suck at written instructions so I'll pm you my number. Make sure you let me know who you are when you call 

In case you don't have free long distance, just pm me your number and hours and note that I stay up till 3-5am EST so no problem calling late and I live alone (no one will have me 

George


----------



## CanadianBacon

roadie said:


> yeaaaaaaa .....
> 
> chrome bright = something like this ??
> 
> how to strength? :thinking:



how about some chrome paint instead of tape?? 

http://www.kustomrides.com/chromepaint.htm


----------



## guiri

Damn Bacon, that's slick!


----------



## LightSward

CanadianBacon said:


> how about some chrome paint instead of tape??
> 
> http://www.kustomrides.com/chromepaint.htm



I might try that my next project.  How does it compare; if applied to a piece of flat glass, side by side, to a mirror? It looks slightly hazy...still might work better than the tape I used...? :thinking: Looks like a decent price.:twothumbs..how much smooth non-porous square footage does one kit cover?


----------



## guiri

He's gonna pimp it, he's gonna pimp it, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah..


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup: get -n- it goin on  OOOOOh  Yahhhhhh :thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

The _Laurelhurst Movie Theater_ management does not feel there is enough dark sky,  before the movie, this time of year, to have a searchlight for the Premiere of "Born Again Sage"...which starts at 9:15 pm, September 16th,... almost totally dark. I understand. They prefer a good solid hour or more of dark sky before the movie starts, so we will wait until the movie moves to the Hollywood theater, a month later, to show off the LightSward collection of SEARCHLIGHTs. This was the original plan, I was just hoping for more exposure...:thinking:




LightSward



*Born Again Sage Preview* 
vimeo.comHarold Nicholas Wells, The Phantom Hillbilly, stars, writes and directs this feature about a heavy metal rebel who never grows up. Featuring Cinema Queso, Extra Medium Sketch Comedy and Star Can't Dead alumni, plus a cast of Portland cameos as never-aging...

Remember: The Hollywood Theater should have the: LightSward, Gorilla or the Monster searchlight in about a month...




 . :naughty:  :candle:   .


----------



## guiri

Waiting impatiently for pics...


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs Sell Out Crowd! The 7" 35 watt HID converted Cyclops was hung by a shoe string from a tripod and rotated to act as a searchlight for the Premier of "Born Again Sage". 

:naughty: Sidewalk was packed, no room for the 50 inch Monster, or Gorilla searchlights. Hundreds of people had to be turned away because the theater was packed with standing room only and extra seats brought in! Management of Laurelhurst Theater didn't expect this, so we are looking for another theater to show it in next few weeks. One of the bigger searchlights will shine for sure at the Hollywood theater next month. Awesome!:twothumbs 

I will post some photos of the 7" Cyclops shining on the "theater markeeee", next few days, along with the block long crowd lined up to buy tickets in the background!


----------



## guiri

This is sweet! One day, I'll be able to tell someone's grand children (I ain't friggin' havin' any  how I knew Steven Lightsward and how I watched him develop his craft...awesome


----------



## LightSward

Thank you! :thumbsup: lovecpf

The Laurelhurst Theater has about faced, and is trying to book the film for a whole week! They want to re-Premier the movie again. They have to reschedule some currently showing films. The front of the theater is tight for space, and I can see why that could have been a factor in why management did not want the Gorilla or Monster Searchlights stomping around! The little 7 inch, 35 watt, HID Cyclops, hanging by a shoe string from a tripod, spinning around, worked well last night, I will do that again...but I would like to get the Big Lights out there; if I can figure out a way. Maybe I'll rig it up onto a back pack; like I was starting to do last summer...   :naughty:.

I ended up with a lot of photos and camera is taking a long time to download the photos, so I'll post after tonight. :tired:


----------



## DM51

Once again I repeat my plea to you: *PLEASE* find a pro or semi-pro photographer who can do justice to your creations...!


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> Once again I repeat my plea to you: *PLEASE* find a pro or semi-pro photographer who can do justice to your creations...!



Ten Four  :touche:   :lolsign: :thanks:


----------



## guiri

He already has DM, he just hasn't called him in for duty


----------



## guiri

May I suggest you make a serious threat to:banned:him, might get his a$$ in gear... :devil:


----------



## LightSward

Here is a video at the Laurelhurst Movie Theater with my brother's movie premier. I just set up the Cyclops for about fifteen minutes. Several people said they could see the beam from the light several blocks away.



Click Image for Video of 7", 35 Watt HID, Cyclops:twothumbs*Cyclops lights up the Movie Premier. I May bring the Monster or Gorilla next time. Have to see what management says...limited space, big crowds.
*

*Born Again Sage's Photos - "BORN AGAIN SAGE": WORLD PREMIER!*

*Photo 7 of 13 Back to Album · Born Again Sage's Photos · Born Again Sage's Profile*



Previous
Next







*Born Again Sage's Photos - "BORN AGAIN SAGE": WORLD PREMIER!*

*Photo 11 of 13 Back to Album · Born Again Sage's Photos · Born Again Sage's Profile*



Previous
Next


Click on people's faces in the photo to tag them.


----------



## jetset

awesome project!!!
I just wnt to tell you that chrome has really BAD reflection "skills"

best is SILVER, also aluminum is very good.
maybe you research DIY-mirrors for hobby-telescopes

jet


----------



## LightSward

All the posts or threads since the start of 2011 have been erased or are gone. I a little bummed. My Mini LightSward thread is totally gone. I am glad to have CPF back.


----------



## LightSward

Well I am possession of a 1,200 watt HMI bulb and much of the ballast set up...needs 240 volts...I'll get a converter???...bigger generator??? Eventually, After I play with the Gorilla and the HMI, I'll try it in the Monster and see how well it works!






$126.00 Anyone know much about Jenbo products...China


Anyone know much about this Jenbo? \i/V




Ballast is $420.00


----------



## guiri

I vote for a generator, that way you can go anywhere with it.

Have you looked for the ballast on ebay? Maybe you can find one cheap from some surplus place?


----------



## LightSward

Generator for sure. Typically the HMI type ballast sell in the $thousands$...I found one; a Jenbo for $420.00, will give it a try. Tried E-bay, but didn't pan out, not what I needed, already sold, etc. IgNITEor is helping with a resistor ballast that should cost in the $30.00 range,...eats lots of electricity, but is homemade, like as much of this project as possible, typical...


----------



## guiri

You got the info on that ballast incl model numbers 'n stuff? Maybe I can find something for ya. 

George


----------



## LightSward

I was blown away by the price of $420.. and quickly bought one...as most ballast of this type run in the thousands of dollars. I am totally awestruck by the results on the 36 inch Gorilla (see CPF 36 inch Gorilla), as immediately people started driving up and said they saw the beam from three or more miles away on busy highway...thought I was having a sale or party...wish I had...ha ha.



Jenbo 1200 watt HMI small arc Metal Halide ballast, is about the size and weight of a motel room Bible...fits in the palm of my hand. Not too expensive either.






Strange perspective, had to really tilt my head / camera, (upper shot), to see the upper part of beam, as cloud is an estimated mile and half up, (judging from local weather news,), the beam curves overhead like the Luxor Light in Las Vegas....Totally Awesome!
(To get proper perspective, get as close to the bottom of the computer screen as possible and look up to the top of picture.


*My Photos - The 36 inch Homemade Gorilla Reflector now has a 1200 watt HMI*

*Photo 4 of 19 Back to Album · My Photos*



Previous
Next






1200 watt HMI bulb Roars the Gorilla to it's brightest yet!

I plan on making changes to the 50 inch Monster, and see how it behaves!


----------



## LightSward

I'm pretty sure I may be able to transport the 50 inch Monster using my little KIA Rio, by installing a luggage rack on the roof of the car and fastening the Monster, facing up, so the curvature of the reflector pulls downward from the air-foil effect. 

:duh2:I plan to get this thing to a CPF Get Together, one of these days.


----------



## guiri

You still haven't bought a real vehicle, huh?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> You still haven't bought a real vehicle, huh?


 
I wish I could.  Times are tough. In many ways, most of my projects are about "...tough time inventions..."  When I can, I will definitely get a truck!


----------



## guiri

You know I'm messin' with ya but still, if the finances ever pick up and you want an Excursion, let me know and I'll you look for one. Depending on how new you want it or how willing you are to work on the truck, you can get them VERY cheap. Beware though, if you are gonna use it to drive around a lot, GAS is gonna kill ya.
10mpg are REALISTIC figures 

Now, on the other hand, you can do just about anything in this beast including putting a kiddie pool inside. I once bought some kind of cabinet for my tv from Habitat for humanity. 90" tall. Put it INSIDE the truck and closed the doors behind it.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> You know I'm messin' with ya but still, if the finances ever pick up and you want an Excursion, let me know and I'll you look for one. Depending on how new you want it or how willing you are to work on the truck, you can get them VERY cheap. Beware though, if you are gonna use it to drive around a lot, GAS is gonna kill ya.
> 10mpg are REALISTIC figures
> 
> Now, on the other hand, you can do just about anything in this beast including putting a kiddie pool inside. I once bought some kind of cabinet for my tv from Habitat for humanity. 90" tall. Put it INSIDE the truck and closed the doors behind it.



 Sounds good! Thanks for thinking of the "Monster"...lol :naughty:


----------



## guiri

That beast of a light deserves the best 

By the way, it tows 10,000 lbs out of the box so I'm pretty sure it'll handle the "Il Mostro" or "El Monstruo"


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> That beast of a light deserves the best
> 
> By the way, it tows 10,000 lbs out of the box so I'm pretty sure it'll handle the "Il Mostro" or "El Monstruo"



I'll be able to carry most of my big lights, at one time. I'd like to fire them all up at one time some day. Shine them on some cliffs or mountain a couple miles away!


----------



## LightSward

After going over the test results from the various lights I've designed and built these last several years, I'm going to first try out the 600 watt Super HID in the Monster and compare it, side by side with the Gorilla and the 1200 watt HMI. Should be interesting to see how they look! :naughty:


----------



## guiri

*PICS!*


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> *PICS!*


 
I hope to get the 600 hundred watter installed and fired up sometime this week. I should get some good beam shots....PICS>


----------



## guiri

Atta boy!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Atta boy!


 
Roar!


----------



## guiri

:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

LightSward said:


> I hope to get the 600 hundred watter installed and fired up sometime this week. I should get some good beam shots....PICS>


 
I'm starting a new job, and have a lot of training, etc, so the 600 watt conversion for the Monster may take a little longer.


----------



## guiri

I don't know about the others but I have nowhere else to be...


----------



## LightSward

I was building the Mini Light Sward last couple weeks, in preparation for the Seattle are Get together, so have not worked on the Monster lately. I will do this soon.






*The 1,200 watt HMI short arc Mini LightSward*



 
* Mini LightSward Searchlight cloud shot *


----------



## guiri

Chop, chop...no time to waste..


----------



## LightSward

I've been busy with a new, better paying job with, tough hours and keep staring at the "Monster" and wanting to add the high wattage lights I've been recently blessed with. I am making every effort to get this done soon. I am making plans for a slightly modified "Monster" so that it can be transported easily in my compact car. Of course, if I had a truck....Christmas is around the corner...


----------



## guiri

Kinda the whole purpose of a better paying job ain't it? To buy mo' stuff, like a Ford Excursion


----------



## LightSward

"Ten Four". I need a bigger shop, so I can work on the searchlights and not have to put things away all the time, sometimes necessitating partial dis-assembly just to store item(s). I am actually looking into this. I would like to get all the searchlights working at the same time...and do a bit of a show.:naughty:


----------



## guiri

That would be soo sweet 

I think what you should do is go and win the lottery and for wishing you the best of luck, I expect at least 20% of anything over 1 million that you win.

Sounds ok?


----------



## LightSward

I'm cheap, I only play the regular sweepstakes..for free. 

Hope to get the Monster fired up the second week of December! Fingers crossed.:naughty:


----------



## guiri

Poweraball is only two bucks per week...

Got fingers crossed though...let me know for how long 'cause I can't type like this...


----------



## hank

So here's a tiny little model of a fanfold portable reflector ....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605313697075/


----------



## guiri

I swear they made some cool $hit in the old days


----------



## LightSward

hank said:


> So here's a tiny little model of a fanfold portable reflector ....
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605313697075/



I actually had one of those! Thought of making some kind of reflector like that.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Poweraball is only two bucks per week...
> 
> Got fingers crossed though...let me know for how long 'cause I can't type like this...



This one will be lit soon. Here is the Gorilla, sister light of the Monster last Summer and Fall 2011.






*Mummy Mountain with Lodge, Church and Condo Complex*

Mummy Mountain with Lodge, Church and Condo Complex visible at base.











*Some of the brightest lights people can have*

Here you can see the Tank Light named the Death Ray and the Baby Ray with the Mini LightSward and the Gorilla on the right. Monster Light soon to show them all how it is done!





The Gorilla and Tank Light with other awesome lights.


----------



## twidlerjohn

Hi,
I just joined this forum and was attracted to your 'monster light' idea, and read through the whole thread - beginning to end -  in one sitting! Man, what a project! Very nice ideas, well worked out. Even philosophically, it is a very inspiring thread, I should say. 

Some one earlier on did ask the question about using a telescope reflector. Not practical nor convenient of course, but it does trigger an idea: If you can make the parabola in aluminium, say by sand-casting using the one you already made as the pattern, you could smoothen it on a lathe and then buff it till it gets as shiny as a telescope mirror. Or, you could even electroplate it with chromium. Would that not give you a more perfect surface? I mean, would it not minimise the scattered light? Just an idea..

My hats off to your project, and the way you have covered it in this thread!

john


----------



## LightSward

twidlerjohn said:


> Hi,
> I just joined this forum and was attracted to your 'monster light' idea, and read through the whole thread - beginning to end -  in one sitting! Man, what a project! Very nice ideas, well worked out. Even philosophically, it is a very inspiring thread, I should say.
> 
> Some one earlier on did ask the question about using a telescope reflector. Not practical nor convenient of course, but it does trigger an idea: If you can make the parabola in aluminium, say by sand-casting using the one you already made as the pattern, you could smoothen it on a lathe and then buff it till it gets as shiny as a telescope mirror. Or, you could even electroplate it with chromium. Would that not give you a more perfect surface? I mean, would it not minimise the scattered light? Just an idea..
> 
> My hats off to your project, and the way you have covered it in this thread!
> 
> john



Thanks for the good words.

Actually a very good idea.  You've got me thinking.  How would I actually melt Aluminum...?  :naughty:


----------



## guiri

Enough heat and you can melt anything bro


----------



## LightSward

I just lit up the Monster with the 600 watt super bright HID!  Wow!, Lit up as bright as the 1,200 watt HMI Mini LightSward!  I'll get some photos posted next few days! :naughty:


----------



## guiri

Sweet


----------



## LightSward

I knew you'd like that!...I may have a way to transport this thing too! I have a Christmas tree lot that needs these lights badly...no sales without them!


----------



## FRITZHID




----------



## guiri

Don't point them at the trees though. I think burnt trees are bad for sales...


----------



## Jackasper

Awesome work. You truly are an inspiration to us DIYers. Have you thought of mirror silvering as opposed to chrome plating for the reflectors? It can be done at home for super cheap and have better results than alot of chroming methods. I noticed you liked to keep most opperations "in house", so this is right up your alley. I apologize if it (silvering) was mentioned earlier in the thread as I skipped a few pages. Again, great work and thanks for all the time and effort it takes to keep us posted.


----------



## LightSward

Jackasper said:


> Awesome work. You truly are an inspiration to us DIYers. Have you thought of mirror silvering as opposed to chrome plating for the reflectors? It can be done at home for super cheap and have better results than a lot of chroming methods. I noticed you liked to keep most operations "in house", so this is right up your alley. I apologize if it (silvering) was mentioned earlier in the thread as I skipped a few pages. Again, great work and thanks for all the time and effort it takes to keep us posted.



Thanks for the kind words. This light has been a lot of fun. I am now working. Now I have money to do things, but no time.

I am definitely on the lookout for a decent, easy and inexpensive mirroring process that reflects at least half the light. Some mirroring 'sprays' I tried were clear enough to shave with, but only seemed to reflect 30 percent of the light.
:naughty:
I have made some recent discoveries which should result in a glass like surface for the reflector...very smooth and shiny, before silvering or chrome.

I am looking forward to getting this thing up and running!


----------



## guiri

Decided to do a quick search bro and look what I found... http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?39671-Projector-bowl-s-reflective-finish-question-!
Maybe this can lead to some ideas?

I think you may have to register to see the pics... http://www.z06vette.com/forums/f4/wtf-did-zaino-do-my-z-57059/


----------



## twidlerjohn

LightSward said:


> Thanks for the good words.
> 
> Actually a very good idea. You've got me thinking. How would I actually melt Aluminum...? :naughty:



Here in India I have seen roadside casters melting aluminium in a steel wok on a lignite (charcoal) fire, with a hand-operated bellows blower to help the coals. So it should be possible to do at home or backyard. You'll find a number of vids for sand casting on youtube.

Wow, 600watts! You have to be careful with that! 
Wish you good luck!

john


----------



## LightSward

Originally posted by *twidlerjohn*







Here in India I have seen roadside casters melting aluminium in a steel wok on a lignite (charcoal) fire, with a hand-operated bellows blower to help the coals. So it should be possible to do at home or backyard. You'll find a number of vids for sand casting on youtube.

Wow, 600watts! You have to be careful with that! 
Wish you good luck!

john 



I will definitely look into this!

Here are some photos of the Monster.





*600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward*
600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward. Beams shine away from us a block away and compare, Monster beam is tall and skinny in profile, because of large upright HID arc tube. The Monster beam is to our right.

I will put the 1,200 watt HMI tube into the Monster soon!





*600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward*
600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward. Beams compare, Monster beam is tall and skinny in profile, because of large upright HID arc tube. The Monster beam is to our right.






*600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward*
600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward. Beams compare, Monster beam is tall and skinny in profile, because of large upright HID arc tube. The Monster beam is to our right and shining across the Full Moon.






*600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward*
600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward. Beams compare, Monster beam is tall and skinny in profile, because of large upright HID arc tube.


Overhead view





*600 watt Monster compares to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward*
600 watt Monster compares, side by side to 1,200 watt Mini-LightSward. Beams compare, Monster beam is tall and skinny in profile, because of large upright HID arc tube. The Monster beam is to our Left in this view from block away.


----------



## LightSward

I've been busy, and plan to provide New Year beam shots any-day now...yah right... Seriously, I've been working on the Monster and Gorilla offspring; the "LightSport" and at around 25 inches, makes it an ideal, very powerful sport light for all kinds of applications, including camping, search and rescue and hunting, just to name a few. If positioned on a hill, far and high enough above a playing field such as baseball or football, the "LightSport"could act as a stadium light...lol.

Here is the link to that light:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?318225-The-30-quot-Night-Hawk


----------



## LightSward

I'm planning on some modifications to the Monster soon. Hopefully will get a light beam like the 30 inch Nighthawk:
Here the Monster is seen before smoothing of the reflector.


IMAGE OF 50 INCH MONSTER REMOVED AS PER MODERATOR NORM'S REQUEST.




The modifications to the Monster will be largely influenced by what I have learned making the Nighthawk. You can see the similarities in the photos below.








Homemade 30 inch Nighthawk artistically painting the sky with intense 1,200 watt HMI lighting. 

30 inch Nighthawk ready to paint the sky with artistic homemade lighting.

Beam could be seen seven miles away! In this view, I am a block away opposite the light. Light shining away from me. Lots of cars driving around, could not quite figure out where the light was coming from. We have kind of a weird street set up around here.




Beam a block away.

I'm standing near the bottom of my condominium. The light beam stretches out towards Hillsboro. I was totally surprised at how far I could see the beam! Monster should do better!





30 inch Searchlight shines out over Hillsboro.

Searchlight as seen from seven miles away!




Portland is what is lighting up the clouds in background. Kind of had that UFO look. I should get a similar beam when I put the 1,200 watt bulb in the Monster! It should be a little bit skinnier and go further. Perpendicular beam bounce or close to it, lets light retain more of it's energy. Beam seen over seven miles. Monster should do even better.

Monster on the way.


----------



## guiri

Damn, that is so cool 

Awesome work bro


----------



## LightSward

Thanks. It has been a lot of work, but fun too! I'm going through many changes in life, such as my sister passing away a few weeks back, so I have been kind of dragging my feet. Things should be back to normal soon.


----------



## guiri

Sorry about your sis 

Buying a Ford Excursion for your lights might cheer you up a little...


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Sorry about your sis
> 
> Buying a Ford Excursion for your lights might cheer you up a little...



Thanks.

Yes, an Excursion would help a lot. having that, I could go for making some even 'bigger' lights. 

I want to make a big light that would make a decent beam from a regular 1,000 watt Metal Halide lamp with it's big ole arc chamber!:devil:


----------



## guiri

Well, so how are the finances lately? They don't cost much these days, ESPECIALLY if you get a high mileage one (if you know how to work on them).
I don't so I got a low mileage truck and never had problems.


----------



## D3rtyH3rry

Wow! I am new to this site, but I am amazed with the work I have seen so far. I love the reflector, amazing work.


----------



## LightSward

D3rtyH3rry said:


> Wow! I am new to this site, but I am amazed with the work I have seen so far. I love the reflector, amazing work.



Thanks. This is a lot of fun. Half engineered and half: 'just '"get her done'"". I will work on many improvements as time and money permit.


----------



## guiri

D3rtyH3rry said:


> Wow! I am new to this site, but I am amazed with the work I have seen so far. I love the reflector, amazing work.



Yep, I'm impressed as hell


----------



## Brandt

Hey LightSward,

I just came across this forum while researching designs for an HMI that I'll use for independent film work. I have a mogul-type 1K that I'm trying to incorporate into a chassis. Your designs have piqued my interest, particularly your enclosed 24-inch.

I see that you're over in Beaverton. I'm over in Lake Oswego. Are you interested in some tell? I'll bring a camera!

Brandt


----------



## LightSward

Brandt said:


> Hey LightSward,
> 
> I just came across this forum while researching designs for an HMI that I'll use for independent film work. I have a mogul-type 1K that I'm trying to incorporate into a chassis. Your designs have piqued my interest, particularly your enclosed 24-inch.
> 
> I see that you're over in Beaverton. I'm over in Lake Oswego. Are you interested in some tell? I'll bring a camera!
> 
> Brandt



Sorry I didn't respond earlier...notification feature is not working...

Thanks for compliment. Sounds like a plan. My shop space is going through some transformations, so we will have to improvise a bit for photo shoot.

Send me a PM

LightSward


----------



## Brandt

Hey Lightsward,
I posted a response to your message a few days after you posted, and now I don't see it online. Sorry about the delay. I wonder if it's awaiting moderator approval.
Either way, I can't PM you. I need to post a couple more times to unlock these features, and we should be able to set this up.
Brandt


----------



## CTS

Cool light. I'd be nervous about visits from the FAA and US Marshals if you inadvertently splashed an aircraft. Does the beam project to altitude? We have several large airports around here so if there's a plane in the sky, it's most likely not at altitude. They arrest more than a couple kids with laser pointers every year.


----------



## LightSward

CTS said:


> Cool light. I'd be nervous about visits from the FAA and US Marshals if you inadvertently splashed an aircraft. Does the beam project to altitude? We have several large airports around here so if there's a plane in the sky, it's most likely not at altitude. They arrest more than a couple kids with laser pointers every year.




My Lights are very powerful and do go several miles, easily lighting up a mountain side from that distance. The good news is twofold. First, I have an FAA special phone number taking me directly to flight controllers in any particular area. I've learned that if a Searchlight such as mine is used, under 2,000 watts HMI, the FAA is not all that concerned. The beam from my lights are considered soft and WITH warning. This means, my beam is usually seen long before it 'catches a pilot by surprise", like a laser can. 

Lasers are very concentrated and strike without any warning. My beam is noticeable for miles and gives much warning to it's presence, and is not the kind of harsh concentrated light that can cause blindness. I've actually watched helicopters and planes circle back around to purposely fly through my beam. They have done this several times and seem to get a "kick" out of this. I had a pilot tell me he did this with another advertising searchlight in Los Angeles area a few years back. He said, searchlight beams are kind of fun to fly through. They can pose a hazard but not usually. :thinking:

*
Here is a composition of photos from this past Halloween. I live by an airport, and planes usually fly below my beams, (I only have two or three directions I can point my light with all the trees around here.) Sometimes the planes seem to go out of their way and change course to seemingly fly "on purpose" through the beam. FAA says they have NEVER had a complaint about my lights from any pilots. I am careful not to turn the light directly to an aircraft.*






*Combined Halloween NightHawk 2012 Pics.

I am selling 30 inch versions of the NightHawk, a scaled down version of the 50 inch Monster as seen below in this CAD generation.*





*30 inch NightHawk, ready for sale!*


----------



## guiri

Awesome story and pics and now that you are selling them


----------



## Brandt

Lightsward,
Starting in February, how do your Saturdays look for a photo and perhaps video session? I'm looking forward to seeing these beasts in person!
Brandt


----------



## LightSward

Brandt said:


> Lightsward,
> Starting in February, how do your Saturdays look for a photo and perhaps video session? I'm looking forward to seeing these beasts in person!
> Brandt



Sounds great. ...My schedule will be much less hectic.


----------



## CTS

LightSward said:


> I've actually watched helicopters and planes circle back around to purposely fly through my beam. They have done this several times and seem to get a "kick" out of this. I had a pilot tell me he did this with another advertising searchlight in Los Angeles area a few years back. He said, searchlight beams are kind of fun to fly through. They can pose a hazard but not usually. :thinking:



As long as two pilots don't get that same idea at the same time 

A couple years ago I was out west with my wife. Spent several days on various beaches along the California coast. I noticed more than a couple waterfront homes with searchlights- usually one's on elevated ground. With the east and west coasts and the Great Lakes, you'll have a nice market for this product.

You may have already thought of this- or maybe have these skills yourself- If you are planning to sell them, you might consider having an engineer look it over to be certain your components meet the NEMA specs and that your source connections comply with NEC. I would also look into some basic business insurance. Making a product for sale can have some hidden hazards. Especially a product that's electrified and used outdoors. Plus, if the buyer's teenage son blasts the neighbor's kid from 50 feet, you'll definitely get named in the lawsuit.

A good friend recently got sued for the damages related to a worker's injury. The worker was using a machine he was instructed not to use because it was unsafe, and the worker removed lockout devices. My friend had never seen or touched this machine. He got dragged in simply because he is now the local distributor of this brand. The previous distributor had sole this product almost 20 years previous. He got himself dropped from the lawsuit, but it took his insurance company $60K in fees to get it done. He couldn't do any bonded bids for a year- his bonding company froze him pending resolution. He lost about $100k in net as a result. Operating a business sometimes really sucks.


----------



## LightSward

CTS said:


> As long as two pilots don't get that same idea at the same time
> 
> A couple years ago I was out west with my wife. Spent several days on various beaches along the California coast. I noticed more than a couple waterfront homes with searchlights- usually one's on elevated ground. With the east and west coasts and the Great Lakes, you'll have a nice market for this product.
> 
> You may have already thought of this- or maybe have these skills yourself- If you are planning to sell them, you might consider having an engineer look it over to be certain your components meet the NEMA specs and that your source connections comply with NEC. I would also look into some basic business insurance. Making a product for sale can have some hidden hazards. Especially a product that's electrified and used outdoors. Plus, if the buyer's teenage son blasts the neighbor's kid from 50 feet, you'll definitely get named in the lawsuit.
> 
> A good friend recently got sued for the damages related to a worker's injury. The worker was using a machine he was instructed not to use because it was unsafe, and the worker removed lockout devices. My friend had never seen or touched this machine. He got dragged in simply because he is now the local distributor of this brand. The previous distributor had sole this product almost 20 years previous. He got himself dropped from the lawsuit, but it took his insurance company $60K in fees to get it done. He couldn't do any bonded bids for a year- his bonding company froze him pending resolution. He lost about $100k in net as a result. Operating a business sometimes really sucks.



Thanks for the info.

I've been concerned about this for some time. First of all, just to clarify, when I am operating one of my searchlights, I always point away from aircraft when manually operating the searchlights. Second, if the light is "fixed", I don't move it, just leave it aimed in the sky, if aircraft is around. I fly airplanes myself once in a while, (no license yet, just take a flying lesson to pilot airplane and take photos of my house from the air.) There are several small family owned airports around me and I know the owners, I don't want to upset any of them or their customers.. If the light is on a Panning Mechanism, the movement is "predictable" so the pilots know where to avoid it. Never been a problem.

The Lawsuit and legal issues you bring up are a great concern of mine. I have considered several options, such as declaring the light an art-piece and only to be used for art observations. Having the client do the wiring, or hiring a 'certified electrician'. Most of the lights I am considering are using only 120 VAC and will have GFI, positive airflow and heat sensors that immediately shut the light down. I am researching the legal issues...sigh! :sigh:

The light beam from my lights, comes from a totally homemade reflector.  I have aimed my light down my three hundred foot private road driveway at our condominium complex. I actually like the "soft" and warm feeling I get standing in the beam. I have one set up over my desk and easy chair, for when the long winter, rainy days get to me. The light is very pleasant, even close up. "Real" reflectors, tend to be 'harsh' and unpleasant to be in. I consider my light an 'art form' and I am an artist, selling some oil and acrylic paintings...so I'm not just bringing up this art stuff as nonsense. I consider the beam in the sky, made by homemade reflector, to be "Art".

Thanks for the info. Let me know if you find anything out. I will get busy looking myself. :thinking:


----------



## CTS

The "two at the same time" thing was meant as a joke. But then the more I thought about it, there have been more than a few occasions where two pilots tried to fly in the same spot at the same time.

It's an unfortunate reality of our society that very few people are willing to take responsibility for their own actions. Regardless of what you call it, how you define it or how many various releases of liability you get someone to sign, if something happens, they'll still file against you. You could have absolutely zero culpability in whatever happens and still lose. If you do prevail, it will still cost a stupid sum of money to extricate yourself. At a bare minimum, incorporate- even if it's just a simple LLC. 

There's only one real way to not get sued these days and that's to have nothing worth taking.


----------



## guiri

CTS said:


> A good friend recently got sued for the damages related to a worker's injury. The worker was using a machine he was instructed not to use because it was unsafe, and the worker removed lockout devices. My friend had never seen or touched this machine. He got dragged in simply because he is now the local distributor of this brand. The previous distributor had sole this product almost 20 years previous. He got himself dropped from the lawsuit, but it took his insurance company $60K in fees to get it done. He couldn't do any bonded bids for a year- his bonding company froze him pending resolution. He lost about $100k in net as a result. Operating a business sometimes really sucks.




This has changed now and/or is slowly changing but where I grew up, this would NOT have happened. People didn't just sue everyone in sight


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> This has changed now and/or is slowly changing but where I grew up, this would NOT have happened. People didn't just sue everyone in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Originally Posted by CTS*_
> The "two at the same time" thing was meant as a joke. But then the more I thought about it, there have been more than a few occasions where two pilots tried to fly in the same spot at the same time.





I knew your comment was a joke, but I do take this serious, as I like to be in the sky too, and not get blinded by a laser. As far as lawsuits, I will sell the searchlight as an art form or expression form, such as book companies that sell psychedelic mushroom growing kits, with actual "spores" to get started, as "freedom of information". Kind of joking here, but some people have suggested selling lights as an art form or item of interest, not to really be used...wink. :banned::bump::goodjob::hairpull::grouphug::sleepy::naughty::twothumbs:tired:


----------



## LightSward

*Happy Near Year 2013!...: 50 inch Monster fans*
*Photo of light beam shining away from camera.*





Collage shows how 50 inch Monster will approximately look like, art imitating art of NightHawk New Years Eve 2012-13. Photo of Orion Constellation was taken from same spot as view of Light-Beam in photo taken from neighbors home.  The art form of Monster and NightHawk searchlights will be on sale at virtual art gallery near you.


----------



## guiri

Awesome bro. I showed your stuff to a cop buddy of mine and he was mightily impressed 

He particularly enjoyed the stories about the pilots flying into the lights 

Happy New Year to you too and keep up the good work.

Let me know when you're ready to sell these and I'll help you with a website.

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Awesome bro. I should your stuff to a cop buddy of mine and he was mightily impressed
> 
> He particularly enjoyed the stories about the pilots flying into the lights
> 
> Happy New Year to you too and keep up the good work.
> 
> Let me know when you're ready to sell these and I'll help you with a website.
> 
> George



Thank you for the kind words. I hope to sell at least the 30 inch NightHawk "Art Sculpture Searchlight", soon. 50 Inch Monster will be getting readied soon as well. Website assist sounds good.


----------



## guiri

Just let me know but remember, the better the material/pics/text, the better the site.

So you might want to get hold of the guy that I found you in another forum that could
get great shots in poor lights.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Just let me know but remember, the better the material/pics/text, the better the site.
> 
> So you might want to get hold of the guy that I found you in another forum that could
> get great shots in poor lights.



Sounds good. I hope to be in a position soon to get this going. (Things have been hectic around here.) :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Hectic is good


----------



## argleargle

Quite possibly, this is one of the most awesome threads ever. Thanks LightSward!


----------



## sleepywagon627

After reading this thread I must say that I am very impressed. Well done!


----------



## LightSward

I know this is way late in this Thread, but, if you are going to make a 'mold' to make a reflector, make a "concrete" one inch or more, thick cover over the Styrofoam insulation, and then melt candle wax onto concrete and then heat gun, smooth and polish to a mirror like shine before fiber-glassing. The concrete will make a permanent mold and the 'weight' will help 'pull' it from the 'new fiberglass' product.

Cheers.


----------



## guiri

Who's making a reflector? I thought you were?

You know, with this hobby you can easily go up to people and claim that "mine's bigger than yours"
and not really worry about them having anything bigger...



George


----------



## Norm

A number of images on preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## BVH

guiri said:


> ......You know, with this hobby you can easily go up to people and claim that "mine's bigger than yours"
> and not really worry about them having anything bigger... )
> 
> George



Unless they have a WWII 60" Anti-Aircraft light.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Who's making a reflector? I thought you were?
> 
> You know, with this hobby you can easily go up to people and claim that "mine's bigger than yours"
> and not really worry about them having anything bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> George



Guiri; Relax, I am the one designing; on AutoCAD, and by hand; the reflectors. I make the basic "mold" out of Styrofoam and then cover with a wall board, 'joint compound' I have modified this to where I cover the Styrofoam with concrete and then can 're-use' the mold over and over instead of the 'destructive' method I had to use before. Previously I had to 'rebuild' the mold every time I made a new reflector. :thinking:


----------



## LightSward

BVH said:


> Unless they have a WWII 60" Anti-Aircraft light.



I'd love to get an anti-aircraft 60 inch Carbon arc light....If I had the storage room or space to put it.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Isn't this your chance to make a folding reflector? NASA has plans for unbelievably huge telescope mirrors made as follows:


1. Autocad-design an inflated tensile structure with a paraboloid or lens shape (The pressure differential from inside to outside is a key parameter), and this is easier to produce in microgravity.

2. Create this shape and metallize the object. Inflate it.

3. Put a projector (Or sensor) at the focus.

4. Look ma, 1-km reflector telescope!

This also allows silly things like a dual-optic system using, say, the sun and adaptive optics for exciting laser-like effects.


----------



## LightSward

Norm said:


> A number of images on preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm



I am doing my best, to now downsize all my new images when time permits.

End of problem.  Small low quality images, that is all I will post from now on. :devil::toilet::hairpull::candle:

Wahhh.


----------



## LightSward

AnAppleSnail said:


> Isn't this your chance to make a folding reflector? NASA has plans for unbelievably huge telescope mirrors made as follows:
> 
> 
> 1. Autocad-design an inflated tensile structure with a paraboloid or lens shape (The pressure differential from inside to outside is a key parameter), and this is easier to produce in microgravity.
> 
> 2. Create this shape and metallize the object. Inflate it.
> 
> 3. Put a projector (Or sensor) at the focus.
> 
> 4. Look ma, 1-km reflector telescope!
> 
> This also allows silly things like a dual-optic system using, say, the sun and adaptive optics for exciting laser-like effects.



I like it. I have experimented with 'folding' reflectors and am 'intrigued' by the thought of an inflatable reflector...even one that opens like an umbrella. I'll see if I can find some low resolution, low quality pictures to post, (so not to upset the moderator), of some thoughts of mine on this.


----------



## LightSward

"Oh well!  I'm moving on...

Wah.


----------



## LightSward

TO MODERATOR *NORM*lease realize that it is going to take time for me to downsize and downgrade my photos back to the original low quality and small size. Wahhhh.

NORM, you could get a faster computer...LOL.


----------



## guiri

BVH said:


> Unless they have a WWII 60" Anti-Aircraft light.



Yeah but how many people have one?


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Guiri; Relax, I am the one designing; on AutoCAD, and by hand; the reflectors. I make the basic "mold" out of Styrofoam and then cover with a wall board, 'joint compound' I have modified this to where I cover the Styrofoam with concrete and then can 're-use' the mold over and over instead of the 'destructive' method I had to use before. Previously I had to 'rebuild' the mold every time I made a new reflector. :thinking:



I'm very relaxed but it sounded like you were telling someone else how to make them and I thought there were others out there making the biguns


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I'm very relaxed but it sounded like you were telling someone else how to make them and I thought there were others out there making the biguns



Sorry about the miscom. I told the world how to make these and other searchlights, but as far as I can tell, I am the only one actually doing these big puppies. 

I am getting ready to mass produce the 30 inch Night Hawk, 1,000 watt halogen and 1,200 watt HMI lights for: _*$650 halogen and $1,500 for HMI*_, both with yoke and base. Panning feature(s) extra. I have sold two 1,000 watt halogens already. I will be making various _'lightweight back pack_' ready units ranging from *100 watt HID to 1,000 watt Halogen and 1,200 watt HMI!*

Eventually I want to outfit this MONSTER and build these at 1,200 watts HMI, as well.


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Sorry about the miscom. I told the world how to make these and other searchlights, but as far as I can tell, I am the only one actually doing these big puppies.



Awesome! More for you


----------



## Skydancer

This really is amazing! I can only dream about something like this.:laughing: I was wondering if you could tell me a little bit more about designing a reflector. There is a ton of info on this thread but its turning out to stump me. I'm a stupid newbie and can't figure out what to try first in terms of reflectors. And how to mount the bulb and focus it. Im thinking staying small. Maybe smaller than 24 inches? Sorry for seeming to be so repetitive over this but I'm still learning. I want to create something that can be focused to a tight beam that will hit clouds. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## guiri

Stop dreaming, he sells them


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> This really is amazing! I can only dream about something like this.:laughing: I was wondering if you could tell me a little bit more about designing a reflector. There is a ton of info on this thread but its turning out to stump me. I'm a stupid newbie and can't figure out what to try first in terms of reflectors. And how to mount the bulb and focus it. I'm thinking staying small. Maybe smaller than 24 inches? Sorry for seeming to be so repetitive over this but I'm still learning. I want to create something that can be focused to a tight beam that will hit clouds. Any info is greatly appreciated.



Thanks for the kind words. I sell all different types of lights...(hey it rhymes).

Like guiri says, I sell them 'sky and cloud lighters' starting at only $649.95 for a Halogen 1,000 watt, 30 inch Searchlight called the 30 inch Night Hawk, see Thread. But if you really need to know, a lot depends on what type of light source you want to use, or rather, have to use... Check out my 24 inch LightSward for my FIRST totally homemade light. This is how I joined CPF.:welcome: 

With that said, if you have basic shop and tool knowledge , you can relax and enjoy all this. My first reflector ever was a 'paper mache' 60 inch mercury vapor, aluminum foil "Monster" that I made using a mound of carefully 'screed" dirt, I shaped into a parabolic form. Worked well, until the mice got to it. ..I used flour instead of plaster of paris.

I'm experimenting with various Electro-plating and expensive spray on reflectors, but I'm beginning to think the "Chrome Tape" I've been using, (found at auto parts stores) is the best way to go. (Will know in a few days!)

As far as focusing a bulb in the reflector, I sometimes play around, but usually it is already 'set' at an exact place or spot. If you get a reflector without a predetermined focus spot, just take a naked small light source like a 6 volt flashlight incandescent bulb and move it around until you can focus the smallest spot on something many feet away. An LED with nothing fastened to it or naked as well works too, (I use the LED) sometimes a candle. 

Lately I just provide enough focusing ability to only deal with the fact that most bulbs are "slightly off center" and need a little loving kind focusing. I found that with the big high intensity lights I work with, it is best to determine the exact focus spot, as the big bulbs take heavy duty supports, comparatively to the smaller lights and LEDs (Since I make mine, I already know the focus spot, just by placing my "profile screed" into the finished reflector, and I have the exact spot). You can look at my various types of reflectors and just scale them to your needs.

Get creative and start having fun. Look at some of the Threads I wrote and I can try and answer more specific questions. I'm thinking about creating an all around Thread to describe the whole process in an easy to understand, entertaining and rewarding way, that should answer most of the basic questions. I have improved what I do and learned much, so much of what I said on these Threads was a learning experience and I now do things a little differently.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skydancer

Thank you so much. Ill start trying out diffrent ideas and take it from there. Good luck on your projects. And I'll keep checking in.


----------



## awenta

2.5 Years later and this thread is still kicking! Somehow seeing this NEVER gets old! BVH's 60'' maybe the last thing I look at before I die!


----------



## LightSward

awenta said:


> 2.5 Years later and this thread is still kicking! Somehow seeing this NEVER gets old! BVH's 60'' maybe the last thing I look at before I die!



Thank you for the good words.

This has been a lot of fun; and have learned much during the development of this and the other related lights. :twothumbs 

Some day I would like to acquire two 60 inch lights. One of them I would restore to original condition as best I can. Another one, maybe not in good shape and or missing it's mirror, I would make a new mirror with my optics and put a seven thousand watt HMI that supposedly at 120 lumens per watt, may mean 840,000 lumen searchlight.


----------



## LightSward

Thank you everyone for suggestions, and keep them coming! 

After careful review and consideration I don't think the ALSACORP Killer Chrome product line is suitable for my searchlight projects. It provided a wonderful base coat for upper layers of a different product more suitable for this project. I went to a local hardware store and found a more suitable spray chrome that makes a wonderful backing for what I will have to cover with....uhhggg...the chrome tape which provides a superior reflective surface. The hardware store chrome will make a good backing and fill for the gaps in the tape. I think with a nice 'pie slice' placement of the tape, a professional and appealing appearance will be met.




*Top part inexpensive 'Bright Chrome', hardware store paint and bottom portion, 'dull ALSACORP chrome paint'. 
Comparison of ALSACORP 'dull' chrome to hardware bright chrome paint on upper portion of reflector.*




Inexpensive hardware store Chrome Paint is almost good enough but will will have to have chrome tape applied. The gaps in the pie slices of chrome tape will be nicely 'filled' by the underlying chrome paint.







Hand reflection in hardware store paint placed 'over' the "unsuitable" ALSACORP dull chrome paint.







*DON'T USE *ALSACORP Killer Chrome PRODUCTS for searchlights. Use Local Hardware or Auto parts store Chrome paint instead.


----------



## LightSward

Back to using adhesive reflective films and tapes. Inexpensive, (now just $4-5 dollars a light), very durable to cleaning and abuse, quick and easy to find in an emergency, at local auto-parts store, and fast to replace.

Below, See the difference in one of the better selling reflective paints, versus the much better reflective tape/film products.

*Reflective spray can paint is okay.*




Home Depot $5.00 spray paint

*Reflective film/ tape almost good enough to shave in.*




$4 dollars worth of adhesive reflective film, to cover the 30 inch NightHawk reflector on this model being sold to a customer in New York City


----------



## guiri

Awesome


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Awesome



Thanks. 

Glad you like it. Kind of your neck of the woods?


----------



## LightSward

How about a Spring Seattle area Get Together 2013? I've got some new Big Lights to show. Will have an; easy, hike, carry version of one of my big lights.


----------



## guiri

I wish I were close enough. Mind you, there's a guy in Spokane that wants me to move up there
and I prolly wouldn't mind but not feasible for me.
Hope you guys have a blast and don't shoot any planes down 

Yeah, I can see it now. People coming in at a late flight...the plane closing in on the airport and
dropping altitude and all of a sudden the passengers go..."WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?"

That would be awesome.

Of course, with some luck, there would be someone from CPF going, hell, it's just LightSward playing
with his lights 

Ahh, good times..


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I wish I were close enough. Mind you, there's a guy in Spokane that wants me to move up there
> and I prolly wouldn't mind but not feasible for me.
> Hope you guys have a blast and don't shoot any planes down
> 
> Yeah, I can see it now. People coming in at a late flight...the plane closing in on the airport and
> dropping altitude and all of a sudden the passengers go..."WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?"
> 
> That would be awesome.
> 
> Of course, with some luck, there would be someone from CPF going, hell, it's just LightSward playing
> with his lights
> 
> Ahh, good times..



Can't fly in? Look forward to seeing you if you come.


----------



## guiri

I could by I also have four dogs and no one to watch them.

Mind you, with my luck I'd decide to fly in and you'd crash the plane...I'm just sayin'


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I could by I also have four dogs and no one to watch them.
> 
> Mind you, with my luck I'd decide to fly in and you'd crash the plane...I'm just sayin'


*
LOL* :lolsign: ...I'll be careful...

*Thread: Seattle Area 2013 Spring Candle Power Forum Get Together at the Barn*


I'm building new lights to show!


----------



## LightSward

Just love those WWII searchlights. For my 50 inch Monster light I want to try the 1,200 watt HMI bulb soon.


----------



## guiri

Man, would be cool to come and see the lights


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Man, would be cool to come and see the lights



One of these days you'll have to come maybe to the Seattle Get Together I attend a couple times a year up in Renton. I bring several of my lights if I can. IgNITEor sometimes attends and brings his awesome tank lights and others!


----------



## guiri

You never know. I've started a business endeavor (I hope I used and spelled that word correctly or I'll come out looking like Mike Tyson...)
and I've been wanting to move up north anyway. Too damn hot down here


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> You never know. I've started a business endeavor (I hope I used and spelled that word correctly or I'll come out looking like Mike Tyson...)
> and I've been wanting to move up north anyway. Too damn hot down here



Well, when you gonna move up here?

Here is how the Monster may look someday soon. This is how the NightHawk is coming along. Almost ready for New York City WTC 9-11 area for it's new home.




Lamb is a custom feature for the client.


here is a shot of the NightHawk at the Seattle Area get together this past Spring.





Here is roughly what I expect the Monster to look like with the 1,200 watt HMI I'm getting ready to try out in this. The other light has a Halogen 1000 watt bulb in it.


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Well, when you gonna move up here?
> 
> Here is how the Monster may look someday soon. This is how the NightHawk is coming along. Almost ready for New York City WTC 9-11 area for it's new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb is a custom feature for the client.
> .




Probably as soon as I make some money. I like the lamb


----------



## Mr. Tone

LightSward said:


> Well, when you gonna move up here?
> 
> Here is how the Monster may look someday soon. This is how the NightHawk is coming along. Almost ready for New York City WTC 9-11 area for it's new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb is a custom feature for the client.



As cool as the lamb is, a _*bat*_ would be even more cool :rock:


----------



## guiri

I agree about the bat but what's the lamb for? Will it be seen in the air when the light's on or what?


----------



## LightSward

Maybe an order for a hundred of these. Will find out soon. They may want the Monster too.


----------



## guiri

Would you want me to put these on my website as soon as it's completed?

I AM going to have a huge selection of LED lights and other cool things on it..


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Would you want me to put these on my website as soon as it's completed?
> 
> I AM going to have a huge selection of LED lights and other cool things on it..



Sounds good. How will it be formatted? I may have an order for many of my lights, will know in a month or so; Don't know if they'll want the Monster, Gorilla or NightHawk. The interested party likes them all.
:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Formatted?
You mean, what it looks like?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Formatted?
> You mean, what it looks like?



Just curious how it would look. I have to admit I need to take a look at your website again.:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Just type in BrightAsHell.com 

Still working on it by the way


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Just type in BrightAsHell.com
> 
> Still working on it by the way



Nice site!:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

Happy Halloween! Could see beam half a block away before sky totally dark.








Here are some beam shots of the Nighthawk. The 50 inch Monster will look similar but with a tighter better colluminated beam.


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Nice site!:thumbsup:



Thanks.

What I could do is put a page up there for you and simply have them contact you for prices and info.
I doubt this is something that could be sold as a regular product. You know, 40 inch, x amount, 50 inch, x amount...


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What I could do is put a page up there for you and simply have them contact you for prices and info.
> I doubt this is something that could be sold as a regular product. You know, 40 inch, x amount, 50 inch, x amount...



Sounds good. Let me know the best way to do it...what you want for it.

LightSward:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Write me up something. What the options are, approximate prices IF you want to. Good pics (I'll link here if you want) and the contact info you want them to have.
I ain't worried about making money.


----------



## guiri

Site's still far from complete (60 LED lights coming) but it's also fully functioning.

If others have a single product or something they want on but don't have a site, I can
obliged and maybe make my site a light hub of sorts.
More visitors, more customers and we do mutual promotion/s.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Write me up something. What the options are, approximate prices IF you want to. Good pics (I'll link here if you want) and the contact info you want them to have.
> I ain't worried about making money.



Sounds good. I have a few decent photos but I'll have to re-shoot some as I haven't updated some with my better camera.:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Good plan


----------



## LightSward

*the 50 inch Monster will get some of the benefits of my next huge project:
The World’s Most Powerful Single Searchlight*

I am already design/building the World’s Most Powerful Single Unit Stand Alone Searchlight!:
---> 24,000 Watts of HMI Power!, (equal to 75,000 Watts Halogen)

I'll probably start with a 6kw bulb that will make it the world's brightest highest lumen output searchlight. (7kw Xenon bulbs only put out 30-50% of the light of the HMI bulbs, so this introductory wattage will make it equal to at least a 22,000 watt carbon arc lamp.)









The LightBeam will be 23 times brighter than this.


Several bulbs under consideration: Photo below shows 18,000 watt HMI @ 1.7 million Lumen. Another more powerful bulb, the 24,000 watt HMI puts out 2.3 million lumen.




A more powerful bulb at 24,000 watts HMI = to 75,000 watts Halogen or carbon arc.===Specifications:


New four foil technology provides a 25% increase in life.
- HMI 24000W/DXS is the brightest HMI lamp on the market, at over 2,300,000 lumens.
- High color rendering index (CRI>90) typical of all HMI lamps.
- Excellent hot restart capability
- Light Arc Length: 50 mm
- Bulb Diameter: 83 mm
- Bulb Length Max.: 500 mm
- Luminous Efficiency: 95 lm/W
- Average Service Live: 375 hours

- eXtreme Seal (XS) technology allows up to 450°C at the pinch seal
*See it here:
**http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?376517-The-World%E2%80%99s-Most-Powerful-Single-Searchlight-Unit*


----------



## guiri

I think my whole body just went hard 

Good job bro.

Now, make it pocketable with a 4 hour runtime on 4x18650's and I'm in 

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I think my whole body just went hard
> 
> Good job bro.
> 
> Now, make it pocketable with a 4 hour runtime on 4x18650's and I'm in
> 
> George



It won't fit in the pocket but the fully assembled basic lord of searchlights will carry conveniently on a specially designed back pack. Some of the units will have very light weight shells for this portability. Wattage will likely be anywhere from the current 1.2 kw, 4 kw, 6 kw, 18 kw and 24 kw. Stay tuned. Some of these high wattage bulbs will go into the 50 inch Monster as well. Starting with the 1.2 kw HMI.


----------



## guiri

That is soo cool 

Happy New Year by the way

Did you see my sight by the way?

Try this domain if you haven't...BrightAsHell.com I figured you might like that 

Update: I see that I did post it above but I'll leave it like it is...


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> That is soo cool
> 
> Happy New Year by the way
> 
> Did you see my sight by the way>
> 
> Try this domain if you haven't...BrightAsHell.com I figured you might like that



Yes, site is great. I haven't any real good photos yet. Weather here hasn't been good for that lately. I'm going on a tangent with the World's biggest, brightest light and may have several buyers already, even though it isn't built yet.

This is going to be exciting and I look forward to using your site in the near future.

Thanks for your help.
LightSward.:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

By the way, this is just some of what's going up there and although these are NOT on the site yet, they CAN be ordered. Pretty good selection if I may say so. Too bad the chinese don't supply much info or pics 

http://www.extuff.biz/prices/


----------



## LightSward

I may be putting this four thousand watt HMI 380,000 lumen powerhouse bulb into the Monster if things fit correctly. Slowly I'm getting this together. Four thousand watt HMI ignited for the first time with my homemade Tesla coil ignitor. May use a spark gap to connect to the ballast.:thumbsup:


Click here to view the original image of 960x720px.




First time ignition of the 4000 watt H.M.I. hi tech light bulb arc chamber. Now I just have to hook up the ballast with this home made Tesla coil.

One of my homemade Tesla coils with PVC and 1/4" bolt adjustable spark gap, 915 turns of bell wire on PVC 'tower' and high voltage 2 liter/ foil capacitor with bleeder safety resistors instead of $200 'bank capacitor' or equivalent.

Click here to view the original image of 960x720px.




Using a 12 volt NAPA parts relay as an 'interrupter' to "pulse" the steady dc current to act like the points of an old school car ignition allow the ignition coil to power the homemade high voltage capacitor, spark gap and Tesla coil tower. I also purchased the coil at NAPA.


Don't have to actually hook a wire to get the arc chamber to ionize...just having the Tesla coil in the vicinity ignites any discharge bulb in vicinity such as CFL, fluorescent, metal halides, sodium vapor and of course HMI.

Click here to view the original image of 960x720px.




First time ignition with homemade Tesla coil as the ignitor. This will be used in conjunction with a real magnetic ballast to regulate, ignite and operate the four thousand watt HMI bulb.


One of my three Tesla Coils. I have better designs and other Tesla coils, but this one faithfully keeps working with few problems.





Homemade Tesla coil cost far less than when I was trying to build one in the 1970's... Today internet demonstrates how to make high voltage parts like capacitor out of foil and 2 liter soda bottle and coil tower from plastic pipe and bell wire, for pennies that would otherwise cost hundreds of dollars if purchased. Estimated voltage, determined by length of spark, is around 250,000 volts

Five hundred dollars to build a Tesla coil back in the 1970's, and no guarantee of operating, I abandoned "Tesla" until a few years ago thanks to the internet.

The Monster will be literally 6.5 times brighter than most of the shots seen before when I had the 58,000 lumen 400 watt larger arc tube in it. Arc tube on the 4000 watt HMI isn't even one inch, it's about the same as the carbon arc area of the 60 inch WWII light and almost as many lumen. One of my searchlights, either the 50 inch Monster and/or the 72 inch World's biggest searchlight will have a beam very similar to the 60 inch WWII carbon arc searchlight!


----------



## guiri

I've got a medium size pig here that I thought we might cook with this new lamp.

Any problems?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I've got a medium size pig here that I thought we might cook with this new lamp.
> 
> Any problems?



Get it ready..!

Amazing how warm it is to stand in just the 1,200 watt HMI and 1,000 watt Halogen beams from the NightHwak. It's going to be nearly four times the energy when I get this 4,000 watt HMI high performance lamp built...hopefully by early Spring for the Seattle area get together.To make things easier I need to get this nearly 200 pound ballast on the workbench for easier electrical examination. I need to learn a little about this and do some minor re-wiring of the plugs to make them match what I have here for 40 and 50 amp 120 volt breakers. I can switch the taps on the ballast and make it run on 240 if needed.


----------



## guiri

Porky pig coming up...

I had a 100w headlight on a dirtbike I had many years ago and when it was on,
you could stand several feet in front of it and feel the heat so I can imagine with this one 

You're doing great work bro


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Porky pig coming up...
> 
> I had a 100w headlight on a dirtbike I had many years ago and when it was on,
> you could stand several feet in front of it and feel the heat so I can imagine with this one
> 
> You're doing great work bro



I use the 1,000 watt halogen 30 inch NightHawk at construction sites etc., when it's frigid, because even a hundred feet away in the beam, it is quite comfortable.:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## guiri

Reminds me of this fool that was a Darwin award recipient one year.
He was cold so he sat in front of the big microwave dish on a radio station...


----------



## LightSward

Been Busy working on the "World's Biggest, brightest, single bulb searchlight" at 72" diameter, and should have some time soon to add some powerful bulbs to the Monster. The Monster makes a nice beam and will be very impressive with both a 1,200 and 4,000 watt HMI bulb taking turns soon.


----------



## guiri

Oops, that's too big even for my excursion. How are you going to transport it?

You know we'll need pics, right? GOOD pics! 

I told someone about you the other day 

So, can I safely say that you build the biggest spot lights or is someone going to counter with something he saw somewhere?

I need bragging rights for knowing you 

George


----------



## BVH

This might be some old-time competition...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342703-4-000-000-000-CP-Monster&highlight=


----------



## guiri

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it! I'm disappointed bro


----------



## LightSward

The Monster is just big enough to make transport difficult, so part of the next fleet of lights will break down into sections. The Monster sits until I get a bigger vehicle, perhaps in a few months.

An extension of the Monster is the "World's Biggest Single Bulb Searchlight", also known as the "Lord of Lights", will allow greater transportation flexibility.

I'm building the 72 inch diameter reflector out of four 'quarter sections' that quickly bolt together. This allows for much easier manufacturing and floor space issues, storage and easy transport in the trunk or back seat of a regular sized passenger sedan. The precision I'm hoping to get is a great improvement over past reflectors. 
Wattage will range from 1,200 watt HMI, (100,000 lumen), --- 4,000 watt HMI, (380,000 lumen), in production now
---to 24,000 watts HMI, (2,300,000 lumen) in the near future..!


----------



## guiri

"I'm building the 72 inch diameter reflector out of four 'quarter sections'"

Aren't we the clever one!? 

Hey, you lost me on this one..."represent in production now"


----------



## LightSward

*guiri : *"I'm building the 72 inch diameter reflector out of four 'quarter sections'"

Aren't we the clever one!?



Hey, you lost me on this one..."represent in production now" 








Sorry, I'm combining two related threads.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...World’s-Most-Powerful-Single-Searchlight-Unit


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Sorry, I'm combining two related threads.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?376517-The-World%E2%80%99s-Most-Powerful-Single-Searchlight-Unit



Well STOP it! You're confusing me.

First, you need a bigger work shop.

Second you prolly need a bigger vehicle too but we've been through that 

Third, I'm lost again...is it 4,000w or 24,000 and if 24k, what the hell is the 4,000 ballast for?

Fourth, I would SOOO electrocute myself if I tried this...I'm just sayin'


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup: The 4000 watt HMI ballast is one I recently purchased at an incredible price compared to normal price in the thousands. Ballast is magnetic, tough and ready but weighs nearly 200 pounds... so I built a small portable crane to lift it up and down into car or workbench, etc.,. The other ballast as you noted: 6kw, 12kw, 16kw and 24kw are progressions that I'm looking at to make it into the world's most powerful searchlight. 

Currently the top of the pyramid shaped hotel in Las Vegas known as the 'Luxor", has a light on top that is really 39 separate, seven thousand watt searchlights, each using inefficient Xenon, (same efficiency as incandescent and carbon arc.). My 24,000 watt future light will be so efficient and powerful using HMI technology that until my searchlight was developed couldn't be used, but now can. The Luxor would only need four of my searchlights to replace the other 39 units. It would be brighter, and cost only 25 percent of today's cost of over one million dollars a year to operate. My lights would only cost $250,000 a year, much less to purchase and replacement bulbs needed just as often but much less in number and costs!:thumbsup:
*
Here is how the 72 inch 'Lord of Lights' looks now with its first few layers of fiberglass and frame attached. More work next few days.*





In production now, a quarter section of the huge 72 inch reflector of the "Lord of Lights', also known as the World's Biggest and Brightest Single Bulb Searchlight.


----------



## guiri

So, bottom line. I CAN brag about knowing the guy that's building the biggest single bulb spotlight in the world?
Bragging rights are important to me since I'm not a personal friend of Sandra Bullock, George Clooney or Tom Cruise...

I WAS going to ask if you were going to have a moonlight mode on the light but then I realized that yes, you are.
Shining this powerful $hit on the moon and the reflection back to earth would in effect give it a moonlight mode.

I used to be a photographer and shot a lot in the middle of the night with exposures up to 6 hours in ambient light and none
of that stuff with stars going around in circles like everyone else shoots.

I once shot a pic that was lit by moonlight and shot it on daylight film. It looked like it was shot early in the morning because of the color
temperature. Awesome 

I forgot to ask, do you plan on approaching the pyramid people about your light? If so, good luck 

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> So, bottom line. I CAN brag about knowing the guy that's building the biggest single bulb spotlight in the world?
> Bragging rights are important to me since I'm not a personal friend of Sandra Bullock, George Clooney or Tom Cruise...
> 
> I WAS going to ask if you were going to have a moonlight mode on the light but then I realized that yes, you are.
> Shining this powerful $hit on the moon and the reflection back to earth would in effect give it a moonlight mode.
> 
> I used to be a photographer and shot a lot in the middle of the night with exposures up to 6 hours in ambient light and none
> of that stuff with stars going around in circles like everyone else shoots.
> 
> I once shot a pic that was lit by moonlight and shot it on daylight film. It looked like it was shot early in the morning because of the color
> temperature. Awesome
> 
> I forgot to ask, do you plan on approaching the pyramid people about your light? If so, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George



_______________________________________________


Yes,



I was trying to figure how to approach them. I'm sure the management probably has to put up with a lot of unsolicited ideas, So I have to figure how to get through the "gate keepers", to talk with or solicit the person of interest...management, owners, stock holders...etc...lol.
I thought of bringing a generator and just setting up the light out in the parking lot and let them 'discover it'...lol.


----------



## guiri

That WOULD be the best way, ESPECIALLY if it's as powerful as theirs.

Do you want me to give it a shot?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> That WOULD be the best way, ESPECIALLY if it's as powerful as theirs.
> 
> Do you want me to give it a shot?



I may take you up on that offer. I'll have a better idea in a few weeks.


----------



## Optiforms_Todd

Our nickel electroformed reflectors should be less expensive than a silvered glass substrate from us, FYI.


----------



## LightSward

The 50 inch Monster searchlight is my stand-in during the 72 inch "World's Largest Single Light-bulb Searchlight". You'll notice many similarities. I may test drive the two of these together, maybe one with the 1,200 watt HMI and the other with the 4,000 watt HMI.

Here is the latest. I have to re do the load bearing as the half inch bolt bends too easily, but was more than adequate on the other searchlights I built.


*Well here's the searchlight on its stand first trial run. I need to strengthen the base stand with more than a half inch bolt. The searchlight is actually 74 uneven inches in diameter around the edges, as I left some extra for trimming purposes. * 





There's the preliminary setup. The half inch bolts that was used for the main support bearing has to be enlarged...




*
Another angle of the somewhat finished searchlight.*




The Yoke to Base interface needs to be reconfigured. A little set back but a challenge that should result in a good improvement.  :shakehead  oo:  :huh:  .

50 inch Monster needs a good base too. Humm...I have some ideas. Two plates with wheels or rollers...???


----------



## guiri

Dat dere's purdy.

I just bragged about you to some of my buddies today


----------



## LightSward

When I first worked on searchlights and the 50 inch Monster, my neighbors were all into it and thought it great, Over the last few years, a 'trashy' element has slowly moved in and lowered our property value and they drink out on the driveways and stagger around drunk on the streets including the association president has now become and sauce head. So I'm having problems doing much work this time of year on searchlights, but hopefully will have this big light up and running by this weekend show in Renton, Washington. Be there.

Hopefully the hostile drunks living in my condominium complex who are lowering our property value, will let me have just a few minutes of their precious night sky, to make a few adjustments to this amazing light.

*Hopefully have this thing running by this weekend.*






110 volts terminal is of course twice the size as the 220 and 380 volt terminals. I made the change to reflect the fact that the power cord has been changed from 60 amp 110 volt to 30 amp 220 volt VAC.
*
What a huge difference in cost and physical size of wires and hardware by using a higher voltage!*





The monstrous 60 amp 125 volt plug versus the lighter, smaller 240 volt plug in foreground. Wire is much less expensive for the 220-240 volt system compared to the 110-125 volt type.

I have to build the lamp housing and focus assembly for a much wider range of focus planes, etc., x,y,z axis because of the still slightly unsolved alignment issues. I wasn't as precise in my locator tick marks and so have been bogged down with hole drilling and small planeier adjustments. The hostile drunks in the building next door, have made it nearly impossible to work on this much during this time of year. The Fall and Winter months are much better suited for work on the searchlight with their shorter days and earlier nightfall.

I'm still aiming to arrive before 6 p.m., hopefully more like 4 pm, if all goes well. Weather looks to be okay this show weekend. I'm very short on money and this thing still needs work, and hopefully the light and ballast even works since I have never had them actually turned on. Couple more days and I hope good beam shots.:ironic::duh2:


----------



## guiri

You know, you could probably just aim these death rays at your neighbors and fix that problem 

I've got a few $hitty neighbors so I kinda know what you're going through


----------



## LightSward

I'm running against the clock and am trying to do this correctly. I'm running into time consuming but relatively minor problems I have to work out before I can safely ignite this, and test it for the first time since purchasing it on e-bay back in February.

Making progress. Trying to get this searchlight ready for the weekend light show up in Renton, WA. Hoping I can get this done in time.




*Installing the 380 to 200 volt auto-transformer and ballast system to output plug. Changed configuration of the switch over from 125 to 220 volt systems.*

Will have ground and two stingers ready for the output and have to build the ignition system in the searchlight head.



*
Close-up of some of the changes I made today.*

I'm building a double three axis focusing plate for the bulb against the back reflector and a a larger three axis focus and alignment system for the whole bulb and back reflector system to move. I have to do this as an alternative to a more rugged, less movable focus system because the late night starts make it difficult to do much work on this without upsetting the local outdoor drunks who've invaded our community as of late.

Hopefully no more delays and drunk neighbors. Most of the neighbors are shocked by the drunks needing AA and seek an end to their drunken tirades. I'm trying to lay low and not shine lights around this time of year too much.


----------



## LightSward

*



Re: The World’s Most Powerful Single Searchlight Unit and how it is part of the 50 inch Monster family. I will experiment using the Monster and Lord of Lights, side by side when budget allows. For now, check this out.*

*Well, the day and night we've all been waiting for has finally arrived..!*
First night time beam shot test sequence for the World's Biggest Single Bulb Searchlight, with models including the Brightest on this planet..! I was only able to take a couple photos, because a lot of cars started pulling into our small complex of condos, people were talking loud and excitedly, (what I hoped for), but kind of not really ready for, sort of unexpected...but this thing is very bright and crowd attractive, and being after ten o:clock, I had to shut the light off after just ten fifteen minutes. Not good on the bulb.

Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.




This photo looked nice with all the different colors. 
Searchlight beam competing with an overhead, very bright, sodium vapor streetlight.






Cool shot of the beam slicing overhead.







Beam as seen passing overhead from a block away.






Picture of the beam shining away from the searchlight.







A view of the beam pointed away from camera. Searchlight is about a block away from camera. When I tried to go anywhere further, too many people started to arrive, having seen it over three miles away.






In the lower right corner, searchlight is visible and the side wash light is seen lighting up all the buildings much more than the street lights ever do.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...82411068&saved


My introduction for the local news covering this story for the searchlight...lol...I crack myself up sometimes...lol...just did it again...lol...can't stop now...lol....repeat...

Daytime. 1st test ever. Everything works great. Light-bulb fired up just fine.


Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.




You can see the cycle bars from the bright strobing of the 4kwatt HMI hi-teck, high efficiency small arc bulb.


Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.




More strobe bars from the back light shining on the house siding...looks like daylight.


Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.





Some bright light! You can see the horizontal position of the bulb projected onto the tree, and see the a strobe bar on top and bottom of bright image.


Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.




A distance shot, not directly in the beam, can't see anything bright intense brightness if I was in the beam itself.


Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.





A zoom shot of the searchlight seen from below beam in day time.



Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.




A comparison of beam on garage door to right to the direct sun on others. See other garage door photo for no beam light.


Click here to view the original image of 934x701px.





No beam light, this time; on garage door on our right, for comparison. 

I plan to reactivate the Monster soon, as it hangs from a bicycle hook, directly over the workbench the '''Lord of Lights''' sits on​ 


More beam shots this week with help of friend and local new station...?


----------



## guiri

Bro, that is awesome!


----------



## LightSward

*This thing is awesome!!!* I'm working on getting the Monster rigged up too, but for now look at *The Lord of Lights.*
I have great plans for this light. Found out recently that the lack of work I've been getting, which slowed things down at my searchlight factory, was largely due to a hospitalization, that I still don't have all the details about, about my income source company owner's hospitalization incident, but this man is quite quiet about such things. Hopefully I can get things moving a little faster after I get some budget improvements.


*You can really see the difference having roughly four times the light output, really makes the beam much, much more visible. **At least t**wenty five cars and trucks **fully loaded with people **pulled in during the half hour I ran this.*

Click here to view the original image of 960x540px.



*I apologize, but one of my photo hosts has unreliable and unstable links, (Facebook based), and this caused a large amount of my photos to vanish over he last few days. Apologize, but with all the photos I posted I'm not able to update all them do to a variety reasons, mostly time. *

Hard to tell but the upper dim beam is from my awesome Nighthawk 1,200 watt HMI at 100,000 lumen. The brighter beam is the "World's Biggest Searchlight" at 72" diameter and at 4,000 watts HMI makes 380,000 lumen.

*
A few blocks away and this is how it looked.*




Hard to tell but the dim beam to our right of the bright visible beam is from my awesome Nighthawk 1,200 watt HMI at 100,000 lumen. The brighter beam is the "World's Biggest Searchlight" at 72" diameter and at 4,000 watts HMI makes 380,000 lumen.

*
I'll get some better shots, but this is how it looked a half mile and more away. The brighter beam was easily seen in the sky for miles and miles. I couldn't drive all the way out from light, as many people were converging on my condominium.* *In Winter months the beam will likely be visible for up to twenty miles or more, but hard to find out for several reasons...mainly all the attention it does draw in a short time frame.,*

Click here to view the original image of 960x540px.




The dim beam to our right of the bright visible beam is from my awesome Nighthawk 1,200 watt HMI at 100,000 lumen. The brighter beam is the "World's Biggest Searchlight" at 72" diameter and at 4,000 watts HMI makes 380,000 lumen.
*
Just to let you all know, here is a link: *

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd6g...ature=youtu.be*
 
Here is a link to the recent photo shoot of the Biggest Modern Era Searchlight. (Beam is very bright to the eye, but this time of year hardest to photograph, thus limiting the quality of the images taken at distances of a mile or more, where beam was still very visible to the naked eye, but was excessively grainy to the cameras we had available.)






*This view is taken about two miles off side to searchlight. Beam was bright, but this low humidity, clear air time of year makes the camera have a hard time getting the image.* 
There are actually two beams; one of my older 30 inch Nighthawk which is normally quite visible here, but again the low humidity clear air this time of year makes filming the beams more difficult. Very visible to the eye. You can see the two beams with the eye, and in the cooler Fall, Winter and Spring months with higher humidity here allows for very bright beams.


Bright to the eye for many miles distance, but hard to see with camera. 

Click here to view the original image of 960x540px.






*
Taken about a mile from the searchlight.*

Some options are to make this light as one solid unit at: 4,000 watts HMI, (four times efficient as Xenon searchlights), 380,000 lumen, 72 inches diameter, or four, (4), individual, 1,200 watt 98,000 lumen, 30 inch diameter, (glass front very inexpensive), searchlights mounted on a frame acting as one big light, and /or each searchlight could act independently resulting in four individual beams.


Late Fall through Late Spring is best time of year for beam visibility to a camera like I have, (and naked eye).

Lord of Lights, (World's Biggest) Searchlight Promo:
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd6g...ature=youtu.be*




​Lord of Lights, (World's Biggest) Searchlight PromoView on *youtu.be*Preview by Yahoo​

.
Lord of Lights, (World's Biggest) Searchlight Promo
Lord of Lights, (World's Biggest) Searchlight PromoView on *youtu.be*Preview by Yahoo​


Slowly getting back to work on the Giant Searchlight, now that the end of this "heat wave" is in sight. Our weather is supposed to go back to "perfect" for a while, starting tomorrow. View of the recent "giant moon" event this past weekend, along with the annual *Perseid* meteor shower

I'd love to split this view up with my awesome looking searchlight beam, but I'll be nice for a few more nights...lol. 
*

The high voltage ignition system is a little foreign to me, such as black items can remove high voltage current like a conductor...etc., grounding an otherwise ungrounded circuit and causing no high voltage to reach the light-bulb arc chamber, unless absolute care is taken. There's probably some batch of circuits that are way easier, but I have to investigate further.*




I'm getting a better ignition system installed that should temporarily be a big improvement from what I've been using. I'll buy in bulk, real ignitors, and won't have to go through this "Jury Rigging" in the future.
:thinking:
*
It's hot..!*

My working umbrella needs a new support stand, better suited for commercial ventures,so I was pounded by the heat and took shade across the street in the nice cool woods. This Heat Wave's heat today, reminds me of how much infrared and convective heat the 4,000 watt HMI light generates, even though it's one of the most efficient forms of light on earth. Amazing what it feels like anywhere near this bulb operating. The beam itself is very warm for quite some distance. The 1,200 watt HMI doesn't act much like this, but the 1,000 halogen bulb does generate a fair amount of heat, since it's only 1/3 as efficient.

The 4,000 watt HMI at 380,000 lumen seems six times brighter or more to the naked eye than the 1,200 watt HMI 100,000 lumen, (98,000). In fact in this clear air, I could hardly see 1,200 watt HMI NightHawk a mile away, when normally it's very visible at four miles or more. The 4,000 watt HMI Lord of Lights, (World's Biggest), was very visible for many miles, while I couldn't see the normally very visible other light. During the time of year,, searchlights seem much more visible, I might be able to see the Lord of Lights ten miles or more, as the NightHawk could sometimes be easily seen that far.:thumbsup:

It gets real hot working around this light, even though it's four times as efficient as Xenon, at 4,000 watts, it's a cooker.



*
I appreciate the cooler weather whenever we get one of these Heat Waves... I grew up in the desert southwest, but wasn't bothered much as a youth, but now I can handle it well for maybe a week at most.*


----------



## guiri

Dude, you look like a half naked Howie Mandel (with a little face fuzz)!

Way to stay in shape. Maybe I should get into high efficiency cookers like you.
Melt the pork right off the bones 

By the way, is there a very high incident of alien sightings in your area and if so, you're to blame...

Keep up the good work 

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Dude, you look like a half naked Howie Mandel (with a little face fuzz)!
> 
> Way to stay in shape. Maybe I should get into high efficiency cookers like you.
> Melt the pork right off the bones
> 
> By the way, is there a very high incident of alien sightings in your area and if so, you're to blame...
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> George



Thanks for the good words. 

I've dropped 40 pounds last two years without even really trying by swimming and gymnastic diving and eating 4% less food, eating more broccoli and other healthy stuff, but still eating the junk food and ice cream.:twothumbs

Many people showed up, no aliens, but a 'saucer' was hanging around...shouldn't drink as much...lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Hell, it COULD have been a saucer...or a teapot...


----------



## LightSward

I'm starting with the 24 inch LightSward reflector redesigned and turned from a solid steel, and eventually aluminum, and eventually the 50 inch Monster and the World's biggest searchlight, now known as the "Lord of Lights". :thumbsup: This will be a great new seiries of all metal reflectors.

I was supposed to have started an architectural drafting position doing a large project, but all got sidelined when the president and main contact person was hospitalized, derailing the progress of this Big Lord of Lights project. Hopefully in the months to come I'll be able to scrape some money together and resume work on this. For now, just some experimenting on the 24 inch LightSward, 30 inch NightHawk and 50 inch Monster.

Here is the starting phase of the mandrel for spinning the metal reflector. Much like a potters wheel for clay pottery, I am now spinning the reflectors and will see how this turns out.






Hopefully in a few days this will be mounted on the homemade spinning lathe and one for the 50 inch Monster will be easy but large. The relative flatness of this particular design, makes it easier to spin.


----------



## guiri

You sure you're not building a turtle on wheels which is what it looks like?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> You sure you're not building a turtle on wheels which is what it looks like?



Now that you mentioned it, it kind of does. 

My projects have slowed to a turtle crawl because a source on income I relied on had a hospital issue slow things. 




*
More progress on the mandrel + now have the lathe partway complete.*

I will some day let the Luxor know.


----------



## guiri

I can't wait for you to get your stuff up on Luxor so I have something to brag about 

I'll be going..."Yall know that big a$$ light on top of the pyramid in Vegas...yeah, a buddy of mine did that"


----------



## magellan

Is this going to be your EDC?


----------



## magellan

Ouch!




guiri said:


> Reminds me of this fool that was a Darwin award recipient one year.
> He was cold so he sat in front of the big microwave dish on a radio station...


----------



## LightSward

*I apologize, but one of my photo hosts has unreliable and unstable links, (Facebook based), and this caused a large amount of my photos to vanish over he last few days. Apologize, but with all the photos I posted I'm not able to update all them do to a variety reasons, mostly time. *


----------



## LightSward

Somewhat similar to the Monster's slow conversion to the 1,200 watt HMI version, I'm testing out the and nearing completion of the 4,000 watt upgrade to the Gorilla. Three cooling fans with a forth passive forced exhaust vent mounted directly over the intense light-bulb, integrated with the split back reflector..! I've had to upgrade my, still home-made, ignition system directly into the fiberglass shell to make all the components weather resistant to allow searchlight operation in rain, sleet, light hail, snow with little or no winds, or fair to light winds with no precipitation, all possible to operate the searchlight in. I have to work on the ballast and generator being more weather resistant now... This is going to fit on the roof of my car now. Maybe I can transport the Monster with my near homemade roof rack that's better than the one I purchased.

Will upgrade to a better photo system soon.:naughty:


----------



## guiri

Till then, if you want me to put them on my site for ya, let me know.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Till then, if you want me to put them on my site for ya, let me know.



For sure. Put them on your site. 

Lately, I'm totally disorganized regarding the searchlights. I've been totally focused on just building things, even working on artificial limbs and dental replacement manufacturing.


----------



## guiri

I meant if there are any pics you want me to put on your site, let me KNOW! 

The ones that are working are working and the ones that are not, I don't have so...


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I meant if there are any pics you want me to put on your site, let me KNOW!
> 
> The ones that are working are working and the ones that are not, I don't have so...



Just before all the photos started to disappear I started doing backup files and was able to replace any lost post, replies, photos etc., but hadn't gotten very far when this latest episode happened. Need to get doing the backing up of these sites more often.


----------



## guiri

Don't you EVER trust a site to keep all your pics bro. I understand uploading them so you can share them but I hope you don't believe in this cloud s**t
and upload all your stuff without keeping at least one copy at home...


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Don't you EVER trust a site to keep all your pics bro. I understand uploading them so you can share them but I hope you don't believe in this cloud s**t
> and upload all your stuff without keeping at least one copy at home...



Actually I meant to say, yes I've got backups, but they're scattered over several different memory sources here at home and other sites, and all, so I was relying on my organizing them in various online folders, simply for ease. I still have all the original photos, just a time consuming effort to track, locate, and re post them.


----------



## guiri

Yes it is and it's a total pain


----------



## bladesmith3

remember that with most clouds comes rain.


----------



## LightSward

Many elements of design and production methods of the 50 inch Monster were used in designing the 36 inch Gorilla. If things work well, I'll look at lighting up the Monster with this.

Getting ready for a testing. The focusing is accomplished with a delta plate for three dimensional adjustments. I'll add vent hoods and other weather proofing soon. I have a tempered glass front lens and a plexiglass front lens for when I need the searchlight to be lighter in weight. The cooling fans provide more than adaquate air to keep things cool under 100 degrees on an 80 degree night. I was surprised by how well the bath fans work at only $15.00 Home Depot.






Ready to test after some basic adjustments. Gorilla searchlight now outfitted with 4k watt HMI The 36 inch Gorilla has been outfitted to operate in inclement weather, a four thousand watt HMI lamp producing over 385,000 lumen light output.


----------



## guiri

Love the color bro and the text, very professional looking.

Went apeshit on the color, huh?

I'm kidding by the way. Man, I wish I were closer so I could see that thing 

Shine that in someone's eyes! 

George


----------



## LightSward

Cranberry Red, or something like it.

Here's the new 36 inch Gorilla reconditioned into the 4 Kwatt beast it is now. Want to test this at night, but the touchy situation with a neighbor having a fight with her boyfriend means I'll probably have to pack this like sardines into my car and find a parking lot somewhere and not get into too much trouble...lol. 




The horizontal bars are from the magnetic ballast lag wave.




Plastic lens works well under the heat, but I wasn't cooling the back reflector enough so it tarnished unevenly into a deep golden color. Will have to work on that, add maybe a forth fan just for cooling some of those critical components, or decide it works well enough for now and make improvements along the way...it's already way super bright..!

→ ← 





Getting an idea of the beam


Forms a nice tight beam for several hundred feet, but I wasn't able to shine it way out, for fear of disturbing people....I'm going to have to work on this.




Looks like daylight. 


  


Here's how it looks sitting outside my humble garage / shop.






Looking forward to testing this beauty at night soon. I have a hundred foot extension chord made just for the output from the ballast.


----------



## guiri

First, let me just say that I would probably hate having you as a neighbor. That being said, shine it in their eyes
and they wont' see each other and wont' be able to fight.

I still would love to see that thing lit up 

Again, love the color 

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> First, let me just say that I would probably hate having you as a neighbor. That being said, shine it in their eyes
> and they wont' see each other and wont' be able to fight.
> 
> I still would love to see that thing lit up
> 
> Again, love the color
> 
> George



Honestly, I'd probably hate to having me as a neighbor because I'd be jealous and hate the noise, even though I do want to be as quiet as possible. I'm now being written up just for opening my garage door and vacuuming my car..!


----------



## guiri

WEll, once you get on people's nerves, it takes very little to get them going. Surprised you got away with it as long as you have 

Maybe a life of a hermit would suit you better?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> WEll, once you get on people's nerves, it takes very little to get them going. Surprised you got away with it as long as you have
> 
> Maybe a life of a hermit would suit you better?



Yes, she's one of those who turns off all her fans, TV's, stereos, etc, when she even thinks I'm making any noise...like she wants to focus on it. I'm making a huge effort to essentially do nothing in my shop now, but trying to make the last few small necessary completion steps in short time durations only once a day for maybe five minutes of noise. Now she's gotten ridiculous when I can't even do a quick vacuum of my car without her jumping up and down on my shop ceiling, like an out of control Gorilla and then filing a formal complaint. Life of a hermit sounds fine, but too expensive now-a-days* I really am ready to just stop all this for now, since I didn't intend for such a response from only three individuals. All the other neighbors close by think it's totally awesome. Saturday I'm likely to test this at sunset darkness around 9:15 pm when :naughty:it's almost totally dark.


----------



## guiri

So, is the saturday test gonna be at your house 'cause if so, I'm sure that'll go over like a mofo


----------



## LightSward

With the performance of the Gorilla adequate, but not as well focused as the Monster will be, with a longer focal length, will make a more collimated beam, though it may not be quite as bright, as it gathers less light by design to get it's incredible focal length.
Had everything set up and by chance many neighbors weren't home and others were up past their bedtime, so I took a quick ten minutes and fired up this bad boy and took some night shots. Beam isn't as well collimated as I wanted, still needs some focus fine tuning, but it still makes a very impressive beam that can be seen for many miles and draws quite the crowd. 




Here's a view from a block away. Very impressive. I'll get better photos as time permits.


Beam as seen from near my shop with searchlight.










As seen from a block away, The 36 inch Gorilla has been outfitted and upgraded for weather resistance but now Much Brighter at 385,000 lumen.





Beam looks cool seen through the trees. Dominates the sky and looks quite beautiful. Won't look like UFO's in the clouds, as the beam spreads just enough to still light the clouds, but not so bright and with a beam that can be seen connecting it to it's source for customers to travel joyfully to...lol.


I coudln't go very far as I only had a few minutes, as many people noticed this bright beam in the sky and start to travel towards it. I had to stop the migration before my neighbors got upset over another spotlight traffic jam.









As seen from half a block away, The 36 inch Gorilla has been outfitted and upgraded for weather resistance but now Much Brighter at 385,000 lumen.

In the Monster, the beam will travel farther, just not as bright as the beginning, but brighter out towards it's ending part of beam.


----------



## guiri

THis is truly awesome. Tell me, what's in the second picture, a cloud that's lit up?

Did you not tell me you're interfering with planes n' stuff and if so, are you not getting in trouble for this?

Love the pics 

George


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> THis is truly awesome. Tell me, what's in the second picture, a cloud that's lit up?
> 
> Did you not tell me you're interfering with planes n' stuff and if so, are you not getting in trouble for this?
> 
> Love the pics
> 
> George



Yes, a cloud is nicely lit up. Does a great job lighting up cumulonimbus clouds during rain storms. I'm pretty good about avoiding the planes as they turn base leg to final approach over my house. Control tower told me they've never had any issues reported from any pilot. Planes sometimes have appeared to "purposefully", fly and or turn towards the light beam and get lit up on purpose, including a news helicopter. I've moved the beam away from some of the planes but they change course and try to intersect it. It's not as harsh as any laser would be.


----------



## guiri

LIke a moth to the flame huh? That would be very cool


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> LIke a moth to the flame huh? That would be very cool



Funny you mentioned moths, reminds me of how occasionally a very large scarey moth or "thing" out of a sci-fi movie falls out of the split back reflector when I'm servicing it the next day, not really cooked much. Sometimes about a mile or more high in the beam I'll see very large...birds..?..flying in and out of the beam. Moving the beam to prevent circular light beam migration or other harmful effects to the environment. Do my best...lol.


----------



## guiri

Your'e such a tree hugger


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Your'e such a tree hugger



Ordeted a few parts and will be soon installing the 4000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen bulb into the 50 inch Monster searchlight. Expecting to get a well colominated beam do to the large focal length of 2-1/2 feet. This is gong to be awesome!


----------



## guiri

Don't forget to give it a moonlight mode and maybe a clip


----------



## LightSward

Of course that's no ordinary light socket it can handle up to 50,000 watts,... I'm only going to put a 4000 watt light on it ....HMI.






This socket will be placed into the 50 inc Monster Searchlight so we can see this babe light up the sky like the WWII 60 inch carbon arc searchlights do..!


----------



## guiri

50k? You sure it's enough?


----------



## LightSward

*This reflector is about 6 years old and now I'm going to make it act much like the WWII GE/Sperry 60 inch carbon arc searchlights. This type reflector captures 27& less light than the deeper reflector of the 30 inch, 36 inch and 72 inch designs I've been working on, but it has a much longer average focal length than even the 72 inch World's biggest light. The surface ratio has fewer blemishes too, all of which should produce an initial beam not as bright as the other configurations, but a much more culminated beam, probably making light beam more visible for a greater distance over all.**
**
**I'm providing a cooling duct from the cooler reflector edge region to the split reflector, as it is easily tarnished from the intense heat of the 4,000 watt HMI bulb. Bulb Manufacturer recommends ambient cooling with just a light breeze from a fan if needed. This will be provided by an off duct branch aimed at the bulb base and allowed to migrate gently over to the bulb itself. The split reflector has some tiny cooling holes to help with cooling...actually a spaghetti strainer that had the correct optical qualities. Have to rig up the wiring and switching sequence and see what I can do to just get this thing up and running to see if this makes a decent beam worth pursuing.**
**
Will be almost as bright as the: 12,000 watt carbon arc, but instead I'm using high efficiency HMI short arc 4,000 watt 380,000 lumen beam which compared to the famous WWII 60 inch's is: 425,000 lumen output.*


----------



## LightSward

Have most of the components installed into the 50 inch Monster Searchlight. Skipped the 1,200 watt light tryout for now...going big with the 4,000 watt HMI 380,000 lumen bulb. Just have a few more wires to connect and add a protection plate, and I can do a basic day beam shot for starters to get this focused. Already focused based on templates and past bulbs, but always need a little nudge to get it just right.

Haven't posted too many pictures of the progress, such as the homemade ignitor, using a throw switch, spark gap and a two second pulse from an old 20,000 volt oil burner ignition transformer to get the thing going on it's newly re-wired ballast. Preliminary test show the beam should be at least tighter than 3 degrees spread. I'm getting about a 110 foot widening of the beam over the course of a mile, plenty bright for a beam with this much light to light up any clouds one, two or even three miles up, this light could adequately light up a football field from three miles away from a hilltop, for a neighborhood game of soccer..


----------



## RedLED

I would love to see this! Sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## guiri

I'm getting all moist reading about this (drooling you freaks, not what you thought...) 

The lighting up of clouds and the football field really got me. I would LOVE to do be able to go up on a hill and light up a damn football field.



Yeah, the angle of the beam is important because you have such a distance 

Good job bro.


----------



## LightSward

The 50 inch, Monster, 4,000 watt HMI version upgrade is about ready for it's first test. A few critical adjustments and IGNITION sequence begins next few nights when my neighbors aren't trying to sleep..!


----------



## LightSward

Getting the 50 inch Monster ready to shine like it was originally designed to do...with nearly 400,000 lumen, similar to the 60 inch WWII 425,000 lumen carbon arc.

Attempting to not upset the new Condominium owners, I'm moving slowly and discreetly so as not to draw TOO MUCH ATTENTION to my project....HA HA.

*Searchlight reflecting Condominium Windows.*











You can see an upstairs condominium unit's window reflecting off the massive 50 inch Monster's mirror.












*Nice sky reflection with part of a cloud seen.
*












Straight on view showing only about 6% of the light is blocked by the support structures, bulb and split back reflector and socket and cooling vent.







 





*Checking out the neighborhood before the Monster unit roars to life as the new 4,000 watt HMI short arc bulb, within unleashes, it's mighty powerful light beam into the waiting night sky*

I had discounted the Monster design as being inefficient compared to the Gorilla and NightHawk design. The Monster may not be quite as efficient in converting light energy into a beam, but it converts more of the light into a longer focal length allowing the light it does collect and reflect to travel further and at longer lengths, appear brighter and in a thinner more defined beam. Both designs have their advantages. This thing is going to rock.!


----------



## guiri

Sweet! DIdn't know Lowe's sponsored you though. Awesome!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Sweet! DIdn't know Lowe's sponsored you though. Awesome!




 Didn't realize that blatant signage until after I posted.

Making a few changes, adding a barrel to help reduce side light and reduce glare from the wasted light spilling out.

The earlier nights make it easier to get some good beam shots before people are trying to go to bed.

Looking forward to seeing this baby light up like it's supposed to!:twothumbs


----------



## guiri

Light'em up!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Light'em up!



Been under the weather for a few. Up and running now. Adding a light shield barrel to reduce the glare from the powerful 385,000 lumen bulb. Early night fall makes it easier to try this modified beast out. Really was intended for a high wattage small arc bulb all along, but for a variety of reasons am only getting to this point now. Just a few more "precautionary" additions to the searchlight so things will go smoothly on "opening" night.

:twothumbs https://flic.kr/p/z5wABQ





Have some water-resistance work to do to make it not so susceptible:naughty: to rain.


----------



## guiri

I like the red beast..


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I like the red beast..



Finally finished the basic light shield 'barrel'.

Figured I'd better do some initial testing to get things ready for the weekend "Night Shoot". 




First daytime test of the 4,000 watt HMI powered "50 inch 'MONSTER' Searchlight" at 385,000 lumen. 



Aimed the searchlight at my favorite garage doors and trees. The farther ones at 450 feet have been dropped for construction.





→ →



Garage door lit by searchlight is about 140 foot distance from searchlight. 

Beam grows about 2-1/2 feet every hundred feet. Beam is about 132 feet in diameter at one mile distance or about the size of a baseball field at two miles, lit up almost as bright as many town ball parks at that distance. Should light up the cloud bright enough at that distance; to be easily visible from the ground.







Aiming it at one of my familiar trees at about 240 feet from searchlight. 




First daytime test of the 4,000 watt HMI powered "50 inch 'MONSTER' Searchlight" at 385,000 lumen. Tree lit by searchlight is about 240 feet distance from searchlight. 

The beam is much smaller than from the 72 inch Lord of Lights", Searchlight which has a brighter initial beam that spreads out faster. 

Beam grows about 2-1/2 feet every hundred feet. Beam is about 132 feet in diameter at one mile distance or about the size of a baseball field at two miles, lit up almost as bright as many town ball parks at that distance. Should light up the cloud bright enough at that distance; to be easily visible from the ground. 







Some other Garage doors down the block.
→ ← 




Garage doors lit by searchlight are about 250 foot distance from searchlight.

Here's a combined composite photo of the two different garage doors for rough comparison.





Hope to have this thing up and running Saturday night...and ready for Halloween in a month. The cabling allows me to leave the heavy ballast in the garage yet carry the lightweight searchlight up to the second floor deck to keep it away from the throngs of people.:naughty:


----------



## guiri

It's 4 am, do you know where your blind neighbors are?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> It's 4 am, do you know where your blind neighbors are?


*


My tribute and a temporary substitute for the 60 inch WWII carbon arc searchlight, for anyone with limited space for storage, (light as seen can hang in closet).
This is an excellent design after many experiments. Someday if I have the room, I'd like to get a GE or Sperry, but for now this will work.:

Excited Law enforcement officers informed me they could see it many miles out on their patrol and just had to come by and see it, since they knew no businesses are out this far.

Big learning experience. I built this 50 inch Monster reflector six years ago and sort of didn't do much because it needed a very bright bulb to do it justice. Dimmer bulbs just barely made abeam. This thing took the light a and shot it into the night sky. For ease of transport, storage with ease of extraction, I have decided to make this my big light for now. The 72 inch is so big, I had to partially disassemble it just to store the pieces. For now the 50 inch MONSTER will be the big dominant light until I get a shop where I won't drive my neighbors crazy. Have to decommission things a little until I can get into a production facility.





This thing is "AWESOME" Had kind of shelved this light in favor of more efficient reflector designs. This set up allows for less light to be collected from bulb, but with a much longer focal length, the light travels further in a more parallel beam configuration. Beam had the effect of looking somewhat like a laser and was hard to tell from which direction it was coming from when beam aimed near horizon.

50 inch Searchlight MONSTER was shelved for a few years while I was waiting to secure a 4,000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen light source. It is a good substitute for the 60 inch WWII searchlights that need much loving care to keep going. This 50 inch MONSTER will help keep the big light legacy going well into the 21st century and beyond. The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from a yard or two away.






Photo taken behind MONSTER showing the beam traveling several miles.

Photo taken from a block away
 





Photos taken a few blocks away.









Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.









Photos taken around and from a few hundred feet distance.





Photo from a block away. Walking way from searchlight, the beam appears to follow. Aimed near the horizon, people couldn't tell which direction it was coming from...nice narrow beam compared to my other searchlights.

 





The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from directly beneath the beam, next to searchlight.

 





 Photo from near mail boxes, block away...300 feet...

 




Some good views from a block away...several hundred feet. Couldn't go any where with the crowds coming to see. Police almost said they'd stay and watch while I drove around to take photos.







Some of these composites were hard to align with the camera tripod. Software to straighten the photos was unavailable.








Photo from a block away.


 





Photo from a block away.







Photo from a block away.
Photos showing beam traveling overhead. Laser like look, hard to tell direction beam came from when aimed near horizon.


Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.
Photo from behind searchlight.
I'll get back to posting on this shortly.
*


----------



## guiri

Awesome!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Awesome!



Just need to get it to where I can have fun and not anger the touchy local drunk.
Thanks.


----------



## guiri

I'm pretty sure he's not the only one that hates you


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not the only one that hates you



This light is awesome. Should of just gone and finished this six years ago, but live and learn. Wouldn't have been maybe so annoying, mostly with shop sounds which I've reduced drastically the last few years. The basic 60 inch Carbon Arc style searchlight is a good design, even using today's modern light sources. My more efficient reflector designs are very bright but aren't as culminated and not as noticeable at long distances as the slightly less efficient WWII design that has been in various uses and sizes since the 1800's, and has a much longer light throw.

Probably a couple others don't like seeing the light, but I do try to keep in mind the populated areas and work with the FAA, Sheriff and Park Rangers who are just as excited as everyone else to see the light beam shining as a majestic waterfall from heaven, almost everyone acting like excited fun loving children, (should've seen the child like expression on many people's faces), to coordinate any issues or complaints, (none so far except the one individual who isn't nice anyway) for possible nuisances...though occasionally someone thinks it's a UFO behind the clouds, the Sheriff said.. So much wide open farm land, mountains and beach on one side of my home...miles to the Pacific Ocean, with just an occasional house or small township. The other direction is solid Suburban and city, which I tend to avoid shining the light towards, except a quick test for light pollution competition and beam recognition. 

Most people describe the light very positively and passerbys and neighbors; say it's like looking at a waterfall coming from the sky. Most people see it as beautiful, but of course some people maybe don't want to see light-beams and won't say anything. Can't please everyone and I try to minimize anything negative.

Just a little upset about the drunk because:
------------- > > > The drunk I do my best to not upset, is known around for not getting along with people at all. A klutz crashing into things like garage doors and one of our cars; thus some resentment. The spill light in the drunks direction is no more than light from any porch light, headlamps, etc., but once the drunk realizes the light is maybe from my searchlight, changes everything, it at that point annoys. Keep the searchlight on for a extremely limited time, only once every few months. Basically these last few years with the very bright lights, just three times a year for any amount of time, Halloween, New Years and maybe something else plus an occasional quick tests. Additional light shows are remote, often with the help of generators.

This may seem a little off topic, but important, because don't want to make Big Light have any negative effects if I can avoid them. Sometimes I conduct test at times when when there are no vehicles on the road when no one notices or complains. With so many very tall trees growing like weeds around here, you tend to not be able to see the sky much from a deck or porch, only while driving down the road or in a ball park or parking lot, might anyone actually see the beam of light, the way I try and "steer" it. Not much side scatter light from this, no more than the street lights or bright porch lights around here...some being quite bright when they're on. 

Soon I'll figure a way to get some merchants to have a mutually beneficial light show, nearby car dealer, store sale or the new fast food joint up the road..


----------



## guiri

Sheriff is excited? FOr searches?


----------



## LightSward

Surprised myself, when I seen Five-O coming my way, (the Sheriff), and a few other official types, the look in their wide eyed, child like expressions, for sure...many around her have almost never seen a searchlight in person, except mine. Because of weather conditions, common around here, the light can look pretty amazing and different each time I bring it out. Kind of a small town Andy Griffith style feeling around here. Partying tough looking teens have the same look when they drive by and ask, and the ones who live here are usually impressed, again probably since most have never seen lights like these except in movies.


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> I'm very much looking forward to following this thread!



Well it's only been about five to six years since I began the 50 inch Monster project. It's finally making it's big show as it's been intended to be all these years. 

For Halloween, along with a real Tesla Coil lightening machine making bolts from one side to the other up to three feet long and loud like fire crackers, a fog machine, life sized skeletons and five foot skulls, a huge searchlight to light the way to candy treats. (I will be using black theater type "scrim", to trap as much side cast waste light as possible so as not to shine any unwanted light anywhere accept through the eyes of two giant skull prints.) During Halloween night 6-8:30pm: 
---->>> if you live in the Beaverton, Aloha Hillsboro area, you may be able to see the light, for sure if away from bright city lights and other horizon sky obstructions, (I can't promise you'll see the light as I can only aim it in one direction, not exactly over real populated areas, because of tree and neighbor concerns, so it's at a 45 degree angle down 209th street and TV hwy from SW Farmington. I'll contact FAA Control Center, as usual.) 

Also working on outfitting the original 24 inch LightSward with the 1,200 watt HMI...but that's another thread you all know.

[Video Commercials popping up on CPF are really annoying. When did this start?]


----------



## guiri

That is awesome. Shoot a short video of this whole thing for us to see


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> That is awesome. Shoot a short video of this whole thing for us to see



Should have time to do that soon. Will edit together some of the work in progress vids.

Halloween is going to be fun..:naughty: :devil:


----------



## guiri

I bet it will be


----------



## LightSward

Made some adjustments to focus and center the split reflected image of the arc chamber back through the center of the arc chamber between the electrodes. Over all made about three millimeters adjustment moving the over all arc center two millimeters away from main reflector. The image and resultant beam is awesome..! 

Here is a quick look at three basic searchlight reflector designs I've used. Three main reflector designs using the deep, most efficient but worse focal length design, common with flashlights and car headlights, a second design is medium high efficiency reflector with split reflector and good compromise on focal length and the third oldest design using a shallow plate design common with telescopes. This flatter reflector has been used the longest by the military for it's very long "through", but is the least efficient gathering light from source but with the best focal length, is resulting in a long narrow beam for long distance..






There are variations and other combinations that utilize lenses either alone or in combination with the reflectors in some of today's searchlights.

Side and front views of upper deck I will position the searchlight a surround with scrim to block excess light.






Happy Halloween..!


----------



## guiri

So, what's the smallest angle (tightest beam) that you have?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> So, what's the smallest angle (tightest beam) that you have?


This seems to be a "hot spot 1-1/2 degrees and 3-5 degrees corona. Not quite as slender as the WWII searchlights, but much more narrow than the other searchlights I've been showcasing. The 50 inch Monster with this bulb and focus configuration works much better than the 400 watt HID at 1/10th the lumen output: 385,000 versus 38,000, that is shown near the first half of this Thread.

*Image is three hundred feet distance and has grown about four feet +/-*





*Bright searchlight spot is projected three hundred foot distance and has grown about four feet +/-*


Just a warm up test. Image seems to grow about four feet every football field length distance, so 16 feet every quarter mile or about 70 feet diameter every mile, so at two miles the beam makes a nice 140-150 foot diameter hard spot with a much dimmer corona about 250-300 foot diameter. Looks like a laser beam shooting through the sky. I can't do much measuring as this thing creates such excitement, there is just too much activity going on to do much more than manage the crowds. Hopefully I can organize a local Flash-a-holic show in Portland area or get the Seattle area Get together up and happening again...to be able to get more accurate measurements, or at least better estimates.


----------



## LightSward

Here are some quick photos, (better ones to be transferred soon), of the awesome Halloween night 50 inch MONSTER searchlight Trick or Treaters flood and hundreds of vehicles on our private street to see what the "Big Light", was all about.. Awesome. Met many great people.

This is a shot I need to download from this hard to digitize access camera, but takes great pictures:




* Another shot taken from a camera hard to transfer photos from. Looks great, will get it in better quality soon.
*


Great early night photo my cell phone camera could pick up.
*



*
* Halloween begins with this brilliant beam that could be seen twenty miles in distant small towns.*




*My 385,000 lumen Four thousand watt, HMI high efficiency, medium arc, 50 inch diameter MONSTER searchlight drew in Hundreds and hundreds of vehicles, multiple dozens of "Trick or Treaters", more than all other years here combined. One photo is from cell phone and one with a rainbow vein, like a rainbow caught in the light beam.
(You can see the high tech light bulb cooling down next to the air cooled 'split half reflector', which redirects otherwise wasted back light, back through the arc chamber, and onto the main reflector.)*




Had to take this off one of my other cameras. I'll transfer some of these soon for better quality.



*Cool photo showing beam splitting raindrops up into colors like a rainbow.*




While the rain was falling heavily, rainbow patterns were visible at various parts of the light beam. Looked real neat.


*4,000 watt, 385,000 lumen HMI High Tech bulb cooling down.*




The split reflector cooling system has reduced the tarnishing effects of the intense heat assaulting the back split reflector.

*
Beam was bright enough for the my cell phone to capture the beam in rain*.




Very impressive. The beam could be seen for many, many miles. People from many of the small and large towns and small cities scattered in the area, came for some candy and to see a searchlight, many had never seen one in person before. The look on many people's faces was like they had just seen God, or were otherwise spiritually lifted. 

Way worth the effort. Now we get many Trick or Treaters when in the entire history of our small part of town, we had almost no people come by on Halloween...ever. I'm stoked....don't have to eat so much left over candy now....HA.


----------



## guiri

Dude, I bet it was cool as hell 

Kinda like the ending scene in Pay it forward or Field of Dreams with all the cars lining up in the road to get there 

Happy pumpkin bro


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Dude, I bet it was cool as hell
> 
> Kinda like the ending scene in Pay it forward or Field of Dreams with all the cars lining up in the road to get there
> 
> Happy pumpkin bro



Thanks. Totally fun with the lightening, (warned the kids but some became scared with parents saying they were glad though, HA), Fog machine, swards, full sized skeleton, with windows covered with huge glowing skulls, black light and glow sticks made the candy all the more fun to get.

At first it seemed nothing was happening, (was still sun-setting light out), and I figured just a few people would come, like the lower powered lights brought, and that would be all we got. Beam not quite as culminated as I'd like but seemed to be about 2-3 degrees, (better than the 3-5 degrees from the other lights) but narrow enough to light up most of the clouds and upper atmospheric layer with a batman light "look", when the skies cleared briefly for the night.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, I bet you had a blast 

Good job!


----------



## LightSward

At sunset I turned the searchlight on and found it was already dark enough to be seen.:naughty: :thinking: :welcome:







[h=2]Searchlight is bright enough to be seen at sunset.[/h]


----------



## guiri

Sweet! Hey, question for ya. WHen you call the FAA, what do you tell them?

Got'em on speed dial I assume?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Sweet! Hey, question for ya. WHen you call the FAA, what do you tell them?
> 
> Got'em on speed dial I assume?



Good question. I do have them on speed dial, several different numbers depending on time of year, etc.,. Just tell them I live where the jets turn "Base Leg to Final" and that I will be operating a "Batman" type light with a 4,000 watt HMI light that should produce a beautiful beam the pilots can fly through and or just use to help navigate them to the airport...(laugh added here),. Usually they say, "...oh okay, no problem.....we'll let the pilots know......have a good day,..."

I really think the airplane pilots react in a positive way because an optical non laser beam doesn't catch them by surprise ....they mention it looks "majestic", as they fly by it.


----------



## guiri

That's cool


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> That's cool



Like the Flight Control Center people....real friendly.

Need to download photos from the night cameras, but they're kind of a hassle, old programs... Some nice photos, but I really need to get a CPF get together so I can get some better distance shots, but of course at home it's impossible due to the instant large crowds of people that come by to see the light beam.


----------



## guiri

So, what happened with that dude with the Nikon D3 that I hooked you up with? Now with the D3s and D4 and D4s, they get even more sensitive
to light so I'm sure I can find someone to go out and take some pics for ya.


----------



## LightSward

*guiri* 






Flashaholic* 
*



Re: 50 inch Reflector "Monster Light"*

QUOTE: So, what happened with that dude with the Nikon D3 that I hooked you up with? Now with the D3s and D4 and D4s, they get even more sensitive
to light so I'm sure I can find someone to go out and take some pics for ya. :QUOTE​

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Three of my cameras work very well in the night...just the software and computer issues I have with a limited budget. Did manage to download the first batch...just not able to get the photos I need because of the huge crowds that arrive soon after the searchlight beam goes into the sky.

Here are some photos I was able to quickly get between Trick or Treaters.:




Light shining over neighbors home.



A block down the street.




Good shot a block away



In this beam shot you can see the rain clouds lit from the searchlight beam.




*Good shot from down street with cloud spot*


Car headlights compete with the much brighter searchlight beam 1:200 ratio in brightness. 




Beam isn't totally culminated, but it looks like a laser when underneath it in another neighborhood...I'm told.



*Good shot from down street. Bright beam almost looks like a solid object in the sky when viewing in the area.*




Good Halloween outcome. Everyone in attendance was very supportive.


From front door, searchlight is essentially in the backyard upper deck.




Cloud started to dissolve from the heat...kidding.


Really like the way this looks, not just because of a sense of accomplishment but because I really do like looking at this from an artistic perspective.




Nice bright neon beam...lol.

I'll answer any questions now....on wiring, ignition sequencing, etc. :laughing: :huh::wave::duh2:


----------



## guiri

Up early are we?

Hey, why does your light look so blue compared to the car light. What's the color temperature on your stuff and did you have TWO different lights on halloween?
In some pics, the light looks white and some bluer.

So, any idea of the distance to the clouds or rather, how far out it will light something and light it properly/a lot?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Up early are we?
> 
> Hey, why does your light look so blue compared to the car light. What's the color temperature on your stuff and did you have TWO different lights on halloween?
> In some pics, the light looks white and some bluer.
> 
> So, any idea of the distance to the clouds or rather, how far out it will light something and light it properly/a lot?



-1- To your first question, product rating gives a nominal value of around 5600 K to 6000 K, all from only one light source. Rain and high humidity changes the color from blue. The blue color is because of the oxygen interacting with the light, same as sunlight making the sky look blue. (Honestly I'm surprised how blue it does looks.) Because HMI puts out a nice noon daytime colored light, the light beam shining through the atmosphere's oxygen looks blue "most" of the time because it interacts with the oxygen molecules the same level as sunlight when the sky is lit blue, but starts to grey in "cloudy or humid" conditions. The searchlight tends to look much whiter in humid and or rainy conditions, but not always. Incandescent, when slightly overloaded, (shortens bulbs lifespan, ...think projector bulbs, small, slightly overloaded filaments) causing the filament to glow hotter with a higher than rated voltage to make it burn "whiter", gives a much bluer light than normal incandescent, but HMI always lights up the oxygen to a nice bright blue, why it's preferred daylight lighting source for Hollywood productions needing that daytime look... 

-2- Second question: the distance to the clouds I can somewhat figure using weather charts for our area at the time and the angle of the searchlight at 45 degrees and trigonometry mixed. During Halloween; the data at the time and near our area from airport & PDX data, show the clouds changed height significantly during the photo shoot, (no surprise), from 3,000 feet to well over 12,000 feet or above as listed and at many times I could see stars. Actual beam length to cloud is roughly 4,250 feet to 16,250 feet suggested variables in the photo shoot which looking at the brightness of the beam on the cloud is about what I expected to see based on my "rough" calculations. I'm thinking about three to five miles it will "easily" light something and then it will fade fast and be a 'hit or miss' issue, depending on the reflectivity of the target.

I was pleased with the results, but of course always want to improve. Many ideas in the works.

Cheers.


----------



## LightSward

For anyone who has been curious, I will put a wiring diagram together soon. A bit "homemade" right now, but the searchlight kind of fun to operate like it is. The basic ballast set up was switched from it's original 120 volt 60 amp input voltage, to a much less expensive 240 volt, 30 amp circuit(s), requiring much smaller gauge wires and didn't use the 9 wire connector. For now I'm using two separate wires for a total of 5 wires: a standard small gauge extension cord to operate fans and the ignitor and a 30 amp 240 volt extension cord I shortened, because it's right at the cut-off limit for length versus amperage...I can shut down the searchlight at both the Ballast and the searchlight head itself...starts only at the searchlight head, saving four more wires and their costs. Sure some day I'll go deluxe and have all the safety circuits and be able to turn the light on and off at both locations, but it works just fine like this. The safety circuits on most HMI lights sold, are nothing more than sensor switches on bulb access panels, and doubles as the main light ballast contactor actuator. For now my safety switch is an emergency shut down switch wired to the main contactor. For now, my light wouldn't let you get close to those locations while light is operating unless a person is very determined.

The output from the Ballast was originally using very expensive cabling and control circuit wiring I would have to buy extra, and nothing looked inexpensive or cheap...so of course I had to simplify things and go homemade and came up with roughly the same remote and on light safety cutoffs and easy start and re-start abilities with my homemade system but at 10% of the costs...normally $450.00 the suggested cabling etc. I did it for $45.00, imitated the wire workings inside the ballast as far as multi strand wiring and parallel lengths and the end to connector handling. With careful calculations to avoid a huge increase in wiring costs I made everything work out mathematically, but yes the the wire at start up gets warm but cools after light runs for a few minutes. Additionally I had to make some modifications to the ballast cabinet to accept all these "plug changes" and used some standard parts, labeled DANGER DO NOT USE. Part of the low amperage circuit stayed on the 120 volt system because it's inexpensive at low wattage to run the cooling fan(s) plus it powers the 20,000 volt furnace ignition coil. Thus, for now is how I'm sure to actuate the cooling fan, the ignition won't start the light unless fan is plugged in.... Eventually I will put a positive airflow micro-switch on it to drop safety circuits when I add those too...someday. Fortunately the cooling fan is not actually needed...it's kind of a luxury to mainly keep the socket, wiring and back half split reflector housing cool to avoid reflector metal tarnishing.

To operate the searchlight: I close all the auto-transformer / ballast switches, but leave the 'master contact switch' on the searchlight "open". Looking through a small "peep hole", I press a "door bell" normally open "button" to activate the 20,000 volt transformer, wired through a double pole "spark gap" just behind the main reflector. Looking through the "peep hole", I make sure the arc tube is ionizing for a few seconds, and then most of the time I can activate the actual arc by simultaneously flipping the main power witch to the closed position and releasing the door bell button / high voltage "ignitor". Reminds me of those old manual start fluorescent lights from the early 20th century.

If anyone knows where to get an inexpensive, (less than $100), ignitor for a 200 volt, 4,000 watt HMI medium arc, (1 inch gap), let me know please.


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> -1- To your first question, product rating gives a nominal value of around 5600 K to 6000 K, all from only one light source. Rain and high humidity changes the color from blue. The blue color is because of the oxygen interacting with the light, same as sunlight making the sky look blue. (Honestly I'm surprised how blue it does looks.) Because HMI puts out a nice noon daytime colored light, the light beam shining through the atmosphere's oxygen looks blue "most" of the time because it interacts with the oxygen molecules the same level as sunlight when the sky is lit blue, but starts to grey in "cloudy or humid" conditions. The searchlight tends to look much whiter in humid and or rainy conditions, but not always. Incandescent, when slightly overloaded, (shortens bulbs lifespan, ...think projector bulbs, small, slightly overloaded filaments) causing the filament to glow hotter with a higher than rated voltage to make it burn "whiter", gives a much bluer light than normal incandescent, but HMI always lights up the oxygen to a nice bright blue, why it's preferred daylight lighting source for Hollywood productions needing that daytime look...
> 
> -2- Second question: the distance to the clouds I can somewhat figure using weather charts for our area at the time and the angle of the searchlight at 45 degrees and trigonometry mixed. During Halloween; the data at the time and near our area from airport & PDX data, show the clouds changed height significantly during the photo shoot, (no surprise), from 3,000 feet to well over 12,000 feet or above as listed and at many times I could see stars. Actual beam length to cloud is roughly 4,250 feet to 16,250 feet suggested variables in the photo shoot which looking at the brightness of the beam on the cloud is about what I expected to see based on my "rough" calculations. I'm thinking about three to five miles it will "easily" light something and then it will fade fast and be a 'hit or miss' issue, depending on the reflectivity of the target.
> 
> I was pleased with the results, but of course always want to improve. Many ideas in the works.
> 
> Cheers.



VEry, very cool


----------



## LightSward

Ran some calculations on beam angle: for bright spot, about 2-1/2°, and carona / halo, 5-1/4° ...good for homemade reflector, and a one inch spark gap.

Tested basic car roof mounting concept and transportation of searchlight. Went well.


----------



## guiri

Good job on the stuff by the way. Tell, why the roof mount? Why not a trailer?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Good job on the stuff by the way. Tell, why the roof mount? Why not a trailer?



Thanks. The excitement created by this, and the looks on kid's, and adult's faces said it all and is part of the reason I like working with CPF and all the crazy and not so crazy lights we all love.:goodjob::goodjob:

Roof mount is a result of no trailer recommended for my car by manufacturer. Was actually in the process of working with a trailer maker and hitch-man, when they gave me the bad news. Trailer would have been nice because I could just show up, turn everything on, Show Time, shut down and leave. As it is, I have to position the searchlight on some type of movable harness, or use the one I already have....an issue, Pull generator out of car to run and has to be cool to reload, and the ballast needs a supply of cooling air. Such is life...my low budgetness is why I create these searchlight contraptions, out of necessity in the first place...Otherwise I'd have probably just bought a bright 1,000 watt or 2,000 watt or even a 4,000 watt XENON unit and called it good...! ...(just don't have that kind of money). I made my own roof rack, because the one I purchased just wasn't modifiable for the MONSTER's satisfaction. 
*
Car roof rack for searchlight is homemade because I didn't like the commercial one I purchased. *






Now I just have to make a way to keep the rain off, maybe PLASTIC WRAP...l HA.




This whole project, minus all the experimental costs of making all the other searchlights was about $950 for the bulb and ballast, another $100 for homemade ignitor and spark gap coupling, $30 in steel and aluminum, $50 for socket, $15 for cooling fan, $20 for stuff I forgot, $150 for wiring, switches and plugs, and another $130 for the whole actual 50 inch Monster searchlight reflector itself:
-----> Only $ 1445 .oo TOTAL for Hardware. 

plus my valuable minimal time just for the searchlight is 200 hours plus or minus for development at $15 minimum wage...HA..= $ 3,000 .oo

GRAND FRACKING TOTAL = $ 4445 .oo

So the good news if you can find a rusty old ballast for $450 like I did, you're in luck, mostly they're for a minimum, used @: $ 2,500 .oo right now on ebay.
*
Here you can see my homemade roof rack holding one of many possible position orientations.*






The best part is being normal by being weird here in the Portland, Oregon area..!




In my next life I'll also have a truck...


----------



## guiri

First, whey the hell are you told not to have a trailer? That is just strange as hell.

Second, do you any kind of events where you could charge for your time and light?


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> First, whey the hell are you told not to have a trailer? That is just strange as hell.
> 
> Second, do you any kind of events where you could charge for your time and light?



Many of the KIA cars can have trailer mounts attached or installed, but the KIA Rio's built 2007, happen to have a "No towing or trailers" warning. Bummer. :huh:

Thinking about a strip mall parking lot demonstration to get attention from potential clients. Since I have no track record with the searchlights and they aren't used hardly at all anymore because the new super-bright headlights and streetlights make them appear less visible and not the attention getting distance they once had, I figure maybe a little parking lot demonstration in front of numerous vendors like Fast Food, Slow Food resturaunts, Drug Store chains, Super market, or some of the new car dealers, used dealers nearby as well, many having frequent special events. Hoping the demonstration will convince one or more of them to find a "need" for my searchlights. :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

I think that is a good idea with the demo and if I can help in any way (maybe with designing a flyer or mailer that you can target to your local businesses), let me know.

Dude, I've never heard of a no towing on a car... 

May I suggest you sign up at this forum and post a couple of questions to clarify this. Mind you, it's a British forum but that doesn't mean
they won't know the answer.

http://www.kiaownersclub.co.uk/forum/rio_forum10.html


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I think that is a good idea with the demo and if I can help in any way (maybe with designing a flyer or mailer that you can target to your local businesses), let me know.
> 
> Dude, I've never heard of a no towing on a car...
> 
> May I suggest you sign up at this forum and post a couple of questions to clarify this. Mind you, it's a British forum but that doesn't mean
> they won't know the answer.
> 
> http://www.kiaownersclub.co.uk/forum/rio_forum10.html




Demo flyers or mailers will be good, but my budget is stretched until next Feb. Have to figure how to do it on the "cheap". I'm not even sure what I can actually charge. Searchlight companies used to get away with charging hundreds and hundreds of dollars per night, paid before searchlight even shows up at event. Around here, nobody seems to use them much anymore, though I do detect interest. Not sure of the dollar amount I may start with..?

Just double checked the owner's manual..."Not Recommended", for towing. Under the car, there is an :duh2:"eye-hook", off center axis of the chassis. After watching some installation videos and taking several looks under the car just now, some advice from a friend who looked under the car after installing one on his Jaguar, I went ahead and ordered a tow bar just now. A family member who has some say in this is uneasy, but hopefully no worries to be. It would sure be nice if I could tow the generator and searchlight, all hooked up ready to operate.:thumbsup: 


Anyone who knows anything, please let me know ASAP so I don't mess things up. *2007 Kia Rio Trailer Hitch*

*Trailer Hitch x >*

*Draw-Tite Class I Sport Frame Receiver Hitch - 2007 Kia Rio
Sedan*



_Actual Photo_Installation Difficulty:
3 out of 10














12 reviews

Code: 24760
Retail:$262.63
Price:$179.95


Trailer Hitch Size:
1-1/4 Inch Hitch Opening
Towing Capacity:
200 Pound Tongue Weight
2000 Pound Towing
Trailer Wiring:
2007 Kia Rio Trailer Wiring
Recommended Ball Mount:
2007 Kia Rio Ball Mount

Features:
This fully welded, corrosion-resistant vehicle trailer hitch receiver is perfect for your light-duty towing needs. Draw-Tite's Tested Tough guarantee ensures that this hitch exceeds industry standards. Drawbar sold separately.
Installation Notes:
No drilling required for installation

More Information >  

*Hidden Hitch Class I Receiver Hitch - 2007 Kia Rio
Sedan*


----------



## guiri

First, did you post your question in the Kia forum? I would trust them before trusting anyone else. The people (here for instance) in the forums have a tendency to know much more than anyone else.

As for the flyers, you can print them yourself or say, let Vistaprint do them. They are very cheap but that also depends on what you want. 

Also, you would need a very cool picture. I would suggest something like your beamshots and maybe some specs as in the distance it lights up or something.

No charge for my help. Check out their prices... http://www.vistaprint.com/category/...8&xnid=TopNav_Marketing+Materials&xnav=TopNav


----------



## LightSward

Wonder if this video link will work. Just a low quality look at the Monster being tested last month.

https://www.facebook.com/jaredjw/videos/10205129086801940/


----------



## guiri

It worked but damn bro, you can do better...video I mean.
What was it of? You shot a screen of something else?


----------



## LightSward

Have the trailer hitch installed and the trailer half built. Will install everything except searchlight on trailer and protected under a ventilated dog house. I'm making the 50 inch Monster searchlight, water resistant, to withstand our rainy weather.:thumbsup:

Went to a Christmas tree lighting ceremony at our local Supermarket mall. They had 2, four barrel 1,200 watt Xenon searchlights operating and I was surprised at how dim they were. Drove to my house and I could barely see the searchlight beams, not visible really at all.:duh2: When I operate my searchlight from home and drive to the same market, my searchlight is totally bright and easily seen, everytime I operated it and could get away from home. :naughty: 

Can't wait to finish the 50 inch Monster searchlight and 360 degree rotating mechanism....finger crossed...HA...during next few weeks. Maybe make some gas money operating a searchlight once or twice a month, get some flyers, etc.. Don't know yet what I should charge, since my equipment and I have no reputation yet, so the "DEMO" coming soon, may help figure that out....maybe make 'fill in the blanks' for the flyers...?:thinking:

I took a few photos of the four barrel searchlights and truly was disappointing in how dim they looked. The people were really excited o see them, since sights like searchlights are rare around here. They're going to really like mine...hopefully..!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205201316927648&set=a.10205201315127603.1073741839.1087492680&type=3&theater

Assuming 1,200 watts is the least they would use. The other four barrel light across the parking lot looked even dimmer per barrel. At my house could really only see the brighter barrel...dim.


Christmas tree lighting ceremony. Four barrel lights, much dimmer than my searchlight.


----------



## BVH

Yep, your description sounds about right for the Skytracker lights.


----------



## guiri

First, that's awesome. Second, glad your hitch seems to be working out and third, maybe you can anonymously call the people that have the other lights
and see what they charge or do a search online?

Nevermind, I just did... https://www.google.com/search?as_q=..._occt=any&safe=images&as_filetype=&as_rights=

Here's the price from one of them... http://www.alltimefavorites.com/local/party-rentals/rentals-searchlights/Oregon/Portland.htm

Portland Oregon Searchlight Rentals
1-866-300-9199
Starting at 400 per night.

I think you should put yourself at half that and point out that it's an introductory thing/rate or whatever in case you ever want to up your prices.
Mind you, once you get a rate, it's harder to go up but if you do this, it's more money than you expected anyway (gas money).

Also, you should really push the fact that yours is more powerful.


----------



## KidFrost

Wow, this thing is crazy. 

Wheres the Batman stencil?


----------



## BVH

I charged $325 for a 3-hour night back in 2008-9


----------



## LightSward

BVH said:


> I charged $325 for a 3-hour night back in 2008-9



*May try a: $225.oo, for a three hour night until I get established*.  Thanks for all the feed back.

AGAIN was really surprised at how dim the four barrel 1,200 watt Xenon lights are...maybe like one of my 400 watt HMI lights. In Las Vegas, I could only see one of those four barrel jobs about a half mile . The Xenon Tank lights seem to be much, much better than those four barrel advertisement lights.

As soon as I get some time, I'd like to get this thing rolling...regular job and other requirements come first of course...really dislike keeping things "half finished", for more than a week. Trying to be nice to my neighbors...etc.

THIS THING IS GOING TO BE AWESOME! Mostly just have to finish assembling a few things, wire-up and get some winterizing on the equipment. :twothumbs

Cheers:wave:


----------



## LightSward

Work progressing slowly, staying busy with many projects.

Additional cowling and front lens being added to make the 50 inch Monster searchlight weather resistant. Lower right corner show part of the trailer that will haul the searchlight, generator and ballast behind my little compact car.









Trailer and searchlight are getting close to being finished. Just a little more free time to finish this.


----------



## guiri

You know, put enough lithiums in that thing and it can tow your little car


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> You know, put enough lithiums in that thing and it can tow your little car



Good one. Thinking also "Photon Power". Massive light with photonic propulsion, as written in some old Sci Fi books from the 1950's...


----------



## guiri

May just wanna stick to batteries for now.

This reminds me of a story.

A few years ago, I was passing this white SUV and the guy was hauling a John Deere riding mower (green) in the back.
We looked at each other and nodded a hi.

Well, a little later we were at the stoplight together and I rolled down my window. The guy rolled his window
down too and I said to him "You know, you'll prolly get better mileage pulling the white thing with the green thing"

He laughed out loud


----------



## LightSward

Added a little more to the frame. Will begin the aluminum cover and the fiberglass electrolysis preventing layers that also provide an additional layer of strength. After this, I will attach a "plastic", lens covering, as my cooling system is surprisingly quite adequate for the 4,000 watt HMI lamp. The other two high powered searchlight designs I purchased tempered glass lenses for them, but the weight was almost as much as the entire searchlight without the glass added. I experimented with table saw cutting the round shapes in the Plexiglas, very successful, and the heat seems to not even be an issue. The photonic light emissions don't add heat to the plastic lens, only the warmed air from the lamp area, which is exhausted with the bathroom fan(s).. 












Upper, lens and barrel section of frame being added. Aluminum and fiberglass will be added next to finish this stage of the 50 inch Monster. Will now look essentially like a 60 WWII searchlight when finished. 

I'm making this upper barrel and lens holding section removable so the searchlight will store away easily on the bike hooks in garage.


----------



## LightSward

A little more additional metal added to the weather resistant barrel extension and lens fitting.









50 inch MONSTER searchlight half fitted with weather resistant barrel addition. More screws and fiberglass to be added as time permits.


----------



## guiri

Sweet! Remember, if you want to rent it out, people will probably also look at the way it actually looks.
They will think that it's better if it looks good. You know what I mean..


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Sweet! Remember, if you want to rent it out, people will probably also look at the way it actually looks.
> They will think that it's better if it looks good. You know what I mean..



Oh yah, I plan on gold plating the thing..! Kidding. It does have that homemade rough look, but with proper painting and detailing it will look good. Here in the Portland area with "...keep Portland weird..." as it's logo, I'm hoping to slightly take advantage of the well thought of "homemade" or "handmade", items movement. ...I'll call it the Hill billy Light...kidding.

The next few weeks will hopefully make this look much more professional. Have learned much and I would do a few things differently now that I know...no instructions came with this; baby flying out of thin air...LOL.:naughty:


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> *May try a: $225.oo, for a three hour night until I get established*.  Thanks for all the feed back.
> 
> AGAIN was really surprised at how dim the four barrel 1,200 watt Xenon lights are...maybe like one of my 400 watt HMI lights. In Las Vegas, I could only see one of those four barrel jobs about a half mile . The Xenon Tank lights seem to be much, much better than those four barrel advertisement lights.
> 
> As soon as I get some time, I'd like to get this thing rolling...regular job and other requirements come first of course...really dislike keeping things "half finished", for more than a week. Trying to be nice to my neighbors...etc.
> 
> THIS THING IS GOING TO BE AWESOME! Mostly just have to finish assembling a few things, wire-up and get some winterizing on the equipment. :twothumbs
> 
> Cheers:wave:



Sounds good and again, emphasize how much brighter yours is. You know "You get 4 times the light for 30% less money" kinda


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Oh yah, I plan on gold plating the thing..! Kidding. It does have that homemade rough look, but with proper painting and detailing it will look good. Here in the Portland area with "...keep Portland weird..." as it's logo, I'm hoping to slightly take advantage of the well thought of "homemade" or "handmade", items movement. ...I'll call it the Hill billy Light...kidding.
> 
> The next few weeks will hopefully make this look much more professional. Have learned much and I would do a few things differently now that I know...no instructions came with this; baby flying out of thin air...LOL.:naughty:



Hell, when I moved into this house, I built my own fence without instructions and I did great. Surprised the hell outta me and others that knew me but it turned out great. I think better than the pros do as they staple their
fences together. I screwed mine together and built it very straight too.

Same thing with you. I think you did great.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Hell, when I moved into this house, I built my own fence without instructions and I did great. Surprised the hell outta me and others that knew me but it turned out great. I think better than the pros do as they staple their
> fences together. I screwed mine together and built it very straight too.
> 
> Same thing with you. I think you did great.



Thanks. Funny how the light is focused but slightly off center a few inches, but with this type of reflector it doesn't matter as much as with a deep reflector. For now, (so I don't bother neighbors with noise), I'm keeping the light as is...it works well and as a kind of "Keep Portland Weird", hand made look, I will "highlight" the error as home made, if it is an issue..HA.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, like anyone's gonna look at beamshots and complain


----------



## night.hoodie

guiri said:


> Yeah, like anyone's gonna look at beamshots and complain








_*My eyes! The goggles do nothing!*_​


----------



## guiri

night.hoodie said:


> _*My eyes! The goggles do nothing!*_​




 Maybe one of them sun filters on the goggles


----------



## LightSward

My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of the two different style reflectors. 

Aluminum reflectors made from flat bottom water tank collection pan.


*Two different style reflectors. One is a deep 200 degree capture design with more light reflectivity compared to the 130 degree capture with it's superior long distance light throw..* 






By the way, the trailer is about finished and should be able to transport searchlight, ballast and generator with ease.



These reflectors are so much more easier to make out of Aluminum discs than the Fiberglass process I've been using. I did a "quick" production routine to make these and others in progress at a larger diameter, I'm just amazed. The beams are much more culminated with a smaller diameter reflector needed for better, narrow beam effect. Will experiment with the different reflector designs.


----------



## LightSward

*New big changes in how I make my reflectors, now in metal; and how much more significantly improved these Aluminum and steel reflectors are over my successful Fiberglass class of reflectors I've been working on for over half a dozen years on..!

These newly made Aluminum reflectors I've made, along with several others; and more on the way, are truly amazing..! The ease and precision that can be accomplished: quickly, silently, easily, artfully, and without odors or other issues with an incredible result. Still needs to be "dialed in", but the results are already better than the Fiberglass. No Orange Peal effect, that was actually a subtle defects in the Fiberglass surface, invisible until the reflective surface was applied. The metal doesn't have such an issue. Live and learn. This new personal "discovery of skills", will go across the board on all my searchlights. So far several: 7, 24, 26 and 30 inch reflectors are finished or about to be and several 36 inch Aluminum discs are on standby to be converted shortly, and a supply suitable for 50 or just 48 inch diameter disc or square sheet Aluminum supply at an affordable price can be found, I'll be able to start on the 50 inch Monster soon. 

Several simultaneous tests on the different reflector designs will occur to determine the best route(s), to be taken at this time. EXCITING!

*_Polishing is not feasible at this time, as it involves too much noise and not as good a reflective surface as this window glazing I used. I'll use the chrome tape with it's better reflectivity in future reflectors. NOW I HAVE A LIGHT METER AND CAN TAKE ACTUAL READINGS.
_
My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of one of the two different style reflectors I have outside during this photo shoot. 









Aluminum reflectors made from flat bottom water tank collection pan.

*
My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of the two different style reflectors. One is a deep 200 degree capture design with more light reflectivity compared to the 130 degree capture with it's superior long distance light throw..* 







These reflectors are so much more easier to make out of Aluminum discs than the Fiberglass process I've been using. I did a "quick" production routine to make these and others in progress at a larger diameter, I'm just amazed. The beams are much more culminated with a smaller diameter reflector needed for better, narrow beam effect. Will experiment with the different reflector designs.


----------



## guiri

Ok, these reflectors made me a little moist, I'm just sayin'

Seriously, awesome job but what's with the production comment? You plan on selling these?

Great job!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Ok, these reflectors made me a little moist, I'm just sayin'
> 
> Seriously, awesome job but what's with the production comment? You plan on selling these?
> 
> Great job!



Fantasizing; Wouldn't mind renting or selling a few some day. Could use the money to help justify my hobby.


----------



## guiri

So, like a nymphomaniac that becomes a hooker. I hear ya


----------



## LightSward

Working on several things at once, I figured I'd try and save a few thousand off my next HMI ballast, so I built one. It's progressed past this stage already and has a protective metal cooling case and fan to be added next. Already has wheels and handle I built in unit frame, for easy transport of the hundred plus pound beast. 80 pounds less than the real 4,000 watt ballast I purchased a couple years ago.
:devil: 





I plugged it in and flipped the built in circuit breaker and it came on with just a slight auto-transformer buzz. All the voltage readings checked out and now it just has to be tested on the bulb itself....
Friday..? Should go well....I hope... Fingers crossed.:scowl::thumbsup:

As you can probably tell, I combined four standard metal halide probe start ballasts with my ingenious hand activated manually controlled ignition system, similar to ones used on the early florescent lights. All tests show readings well with-in range...with all the modifications. Actual bulb test later today..!


----------



## guiri

Well, damn Sam! Color me impressed!


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Well, damn Sam! Color me impressed!



YES..! Works better than anticipated. Voltages better than expected. Bulb voltage slightly low so bulb has a bluer tint, but lights the sky just as well..! Much easier to transport than "real" ballasts, doesn't blow the main breaker from saturated ballast core like "real one", and is smaller and lighter in weight so will be easier to move around.

YES...SUCCESS..!!! :twothumbs HAPPY CAMPER.  I'm ordering more 1,000 watt ballast to make more of these..!:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

So, what you're saying, it was a positive test?

I wasn't sure I could read your subtle messages so to speak...


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> So, what you're saying, it was a positive test?
> 
> I wasn't sure I could read your subtle messages so to speak...



Tried several different wiring configurations when the first test sequence just resulted in a sputtered and blackened bulb. Later realized, while trying several alternate wiring configurations; had by-passed one of the capacitors when removing a jumper cable, wrongly installed earlier on one of the simple capacitor multi-tab terminals, (many possible connections are close together), so I returned the wiring of the ballasts to the configuration as originally designed, and is now working very well. :thumbsup:

Running the blackened bulb through the "Real Ballast", for sort of a Halide cycle, clearing the bulb in less than fifteen minutes, (whew!),. After wires fixed, the bulb was again fired up on homemade ballast, ready, set, "ignition" went well, but bulb voltages are a little lower than expected, since I'm running 240 into the 277 volt tabs, the lower operating and start-up input voltage of this particular voltage tab of 23% variation, (as my original plan to bring the ballast's normal output voltage down from 265 volts to the 178-237 volt range the bulb is designed to run at, just didn't expect this low of voltage of just under 180 volts, thus the bluer color, (looks the same in sky since the blue color of the air is lit up as normal),., so I will try either the 120 on these this homemade ballast, and/ or just see what happens when I wire up the new expected arrivals with the 240 volt terminals and see if the voltage is about 205-210, which I'd prefer for a "whiter color" and more halide cycling, but if not, the current situation would be adequate. . No problem bringing the voltages up, have to tweak some issues to get input voltages as specified, as this batch of ballasts was very inexpensive because of the commercial voltage ranges ballasts are designed for. Just had to order some inexpensive accessories to remedy the costly low voltage input gauge increases normally associated with standards.  ...For my personal searchlights I can use adequate cabling that I wouldn't use in commercial products meant for re-sale. 

Am paying a nearly 60% increase in ballast price on the next batch to have more of the common voltages as input tabs, that are more in line with smaller generators commonly found at hardware stores. All the ballasts I work with have 120 volts, but I avoid this like the plague, because the wiring gauge jumps to a dramatically more expensive size that doesn't have to be used with the higher voltages..! The less expensive ballasts use higher voltages more commonly associated with large warehouses, football fields and traffic street lights. My original plan was to use these voltages, but may not be as economical as just purchasing the slightly more expensive ones. However, if I was to make these for the Hollywood set lights that use mostly giant 110 volt cabling, I'd just use the warehouse type ballasts at 120 volts, since these ballasts can handle up to and over 23%, plus or minus, voltage variation. Once electricity is dropped from the transmission and distribution high voltages of the many thousands of volts down to the hundreds of volts, the voltage leaving the transformer drops rapidly with every foot of wire. After several hundred feet, the voltage has dropped substantially, and to lower the costs associated with lighting large areas where voltages would be all over the scale, ballasts with large voltage input ranges were developed, and the fact that these are auto-transformers as well with the power factor capacitor, makes these ideal old school devices..! After having experimented with many different configurations, I'm absolutely amazed at how well these worked, even with all my wiring variations and capacitor changes and placement experiments...Laugh:welcome:

Great learning experience. Now I can make some inexpensive ballasts for the "Big Bright Beasts".


----------



## LightSward

Experimenting with various sized metal reflectors from 6" on up to hopefully 50", mostly aluminum. Excellent results, in fact stunning..! Maybe not yet perfect, but at least now I have a relativity fast, inexpensive, reliable, customization-able and fairly accurate production source of reflectors in a variety of sizes and design configurations, all virtually at my finger tips. 

Most of my searchlight reflectors will be smaller, more compact, lighter weight, better light-beam characteristics and all in an affordable yet strong housing for a light fixture that is sure to last for many years. These new reflectors will offer the same performance characteristics as their older, wonderful fiberglass cousins they'll be replacing, yet to get even more, I'm keeping many of these larger sizes now in Aluminum, to improve them all. 

In my college years, during the days when I examined many of the 60 inch searchlights in Las Vegas, I noticed some of the mirror reflectors weren't perfect, and in fact some were quite flawed, maybe even shoddy replacement mirrors, or homemade like mine; yet at night, some of these flawed mirror lights would have the most impressive, brightest, appearing to be well focused beam, even from across town. Generally I'm going for improved performance, quality and economical and environmentally friendly courses to achieve my goal of making some of the funnest and maybe a few impressive lights to have a good night interacting with.


----------



## guiri

So, I really wander (don't show your wife this..), how much you really had if your hobby was sitting at home playing chess by yourself


----------



## guiri

LightSward said:


> Experimenting with various sized metal reflectors from 6" on up to hopefully 50", mostly aluminum. Excellent results, in fact stunning..! Maybe not yet perfect, but at least now I have a relativity fast, inexpensive, reliable, customization-able and fairly accurate production source of reflectors in a variety of sizes and design configurations, all virtually at my finger tips.
> 
> Most of my searchlight reflectors will be smaller, more compact, lighter weight, better light-beam characteristics and all in an affordable yet strong housing for a light fixture that is sure to last for many years. These new reflectors will offer the same performance characteristics as their older, wonderful fiberglass cousins they'll be replacing, yet to get even more, I'm keeping many of these larger sizes now in Aluminum, to improve them all.
> 
> In my college years, during the days when I examined many of the 60 inch searchlights in Las Vegas, I noticed some of the mirror reflectors weren't perfect, and in fact some were quite flawed, maybe even shoddy replacement mirrors, or homemade like mine; yet at night, some of these flawed mirror lights would have the most impressive, brightest, appearing to be well focused beam, even from across town. Generally I'm going for improved performance, quality and economical and environmentally friendly courses to achieve my goal of making some of the funnest and maybe a few impressive lights to have a good night interacting with.




...and maybe this can turn out to be a future business for ya


----------



## eVoX

How is the parabolic shape of the metal sheet /disc achieved?
Some kind of deep-draw?


----------



## LightSward

eVoX said:


> How is the parabolic shape of the metal sheet /disc achieved?
> Some kind of deep-draw?



Great question..! Wish I would have appreciated the "English Wheel", tool earlier. Discounted it's ability to make parabolic shapes until watching a demonstration video and at that point realizing this was the answer for, making metal reflectors; I'd been looking for. 




The parabolic shape is made using an English Wheel with homemade templates for precision metal roll shaping. Metal, especially aluminum; forms naturally and easily into these shapes. Fast, easy and simple to make complex, compound curves this way, without the need for molds or expensive set-ups, just a basic "layout", such as 2-D or 3-D templates to check progress. Templates are made from metal, wood or cardboard. 

There are various videos to help someone get started, some of them seem to consists of rather opposing methods, yet all can come in handy when making "dramatic changes" in making the parabolic shape. :huh: :duh2:  This is done before I fine tune the surface.:thumbsup:

Harbor Freight recently listened to buyers and made some big changes to it's English Wheel, making it into a great tool for under $300; with seven bottom dies of all the main radius shaping curves, if using the 20% coupon they always have available... As you probably already know, with an English wheel one can make motorcycle gas tanks, fenders, car hoods, doors, aviation components like wing parts, fuselage to wing interface flanges and components, engine cowlings, pylon connectors, hydraulic housings, bowls, sinks, reflectors, etc.,.


----------



## LightSward

The 50 inch Monster searchlight has taught me a lot about basic searchlights and old fashioned technology still used today. The 50 inch searchlight will eventually be made of aluminum instead of Fiberglas for improved optics and better surface qualities. The 36inch JR. MONSTER will be a temporary stand-in for the giant 50 inch Monster as I figure the logistics for building the replacement.

:thumbsup:
GOOD NEWS:
THE 36 INCH JR. MONSTER IS NOW BEING MADE OUT OF 1/8th inch thick Aluminum discs at 36 inch *diameters on an English Wheel, pictured here in the next few photos. May try to go as big as 50 inch all metal, but several challenges, mainly supply.*
 








*Starts off as a flat round Aluminum disc on steel frame, then by using an English Wheel, I'm able to create 36 inch diameter searchlight reflectors from flat sheets of Aluminum metal.*




*
Using an awesome English Wheel, the flat aluminum disc is brought to shape of the parabolic reflector.
* 





  








*



This piece of equipment is awesome..! Can make so many different things; almost instantly, with little or no setup, just some basic templates.:thumbsup:

How 36 inch Flat parabolic mirror looks in living room.* 




How it looks sitting in the living room. May work similar to the 50 inch Fiberglass Monster.





*

Brought the newly polished reflector out for a quick photo shoot.* 




Quick break between rain showers for a photo shoot.



*
*Starts off as a flat piece of Aluminum sheet metal. 








Starts off as a flat round disc mounted on a rigid steel tube frame. Using an English Wheel, I'm able to create 36 inch diameter searchlight reflectors from flat sheets of Aluminum metal. Motions similar to rolling Pizza dough are used to "roll" the metal into the parabolic reflector.

→ ← 




Homemade 4,000 watt HMI searchlight ballast made from four 1,000 watt HID grow lights.













Nearing completion, with plugs, circuit breaker, meter, indicator lights to be added. Homemade 4,000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen bulb is only around $250.00 when finished....real ballast is $5,000 minimum..! Mine works better than real one which often blows breakers but homemade one does NOT..


----------



## FRITZHID

Nice wheel! Just watch your fingers on those! Can pop one like zit in a hurry! Lol


----------



## LightSward

FRITZHID said:


> Nice wheel! Just watch your fingers on those! Can pop one like zit in a hurry! Lol




Get my fingers once or twice each "wheel session". HA. If I wear gloves, not so bad.


----------



## LightSward

Now have THREE ballasts at Four Thousand watts HMI each..! Two are homemade lightweight units; that don't blow the breakers once in a while like the other real one I have, does. Some treaking and finishing my all metal searchlights added to the ballasts that are looking good. These are going to make this little outfit awesome for shining a bright searchlight beam from the parking lots around town..! Photos to come soon.

I joined four ballasts @ 1,000 watts each for football field lighting or warehousing, grow lights, etc. The ignitor for these units is rated for a 400 watt ballast, yet seems to work. After I combined the four ballast wiring together, I removed all but one of the ignitors from the circuit and joined it to all four ballasts. Works fine for now../.. We'll see. Seems to match the requirements needed.


----------



## guiri

FRITZHID said:


> Nice wheel! Just watch your fingers on those! Can pop one like zit in a hurry! Lol



This is important...HOW do you know? :naughty:


----------



## guiri

I continue to be impressed with what you do. Awesome work you're doing and I AM surprised how nice the finish is.


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> I continue to be impressed with what you do. Awesome work you're doing and I AM surprised how nice the finish is.



It's really turning out nice. The aluminum and English Wheel allows and easy and effective way to quickly and attractively produce so many very different parts with minimal set up and preparations.

*New Aluminum 36 inch Searchlight*

*Basic bulb and reflector configuration is installed. Next the cooling system.*




New Aluminum 36 inch Searchlight
*Basic bulb and reflector configuration is installed. Next the cooling system.



This is where the 4,000 watt, 385,000 lumen medium arc HMI high efficiency bulb is positioned. A massive air cooling system cools all the surrounding reflector, housing and socket but just barely the bulb itself, per manufacturer's recommendation.



New Aluminum 36 inch Searchlight *Socket will be wired for homemade ignition system, just in case the automatic ignition system doesn't work with all the metal to pull away the "wimpy", acting 20,000 volts. The homemade ballast was made with the four 1,000 watt ballasts I mentioned, but I only used one of the ignitors, (said on ignitor that came with the four; 1,000 watt ballasts, ignitor panel says only for a 400 watt ballast..! I've had success wiring ONE of the ignitors to all the ballast together so everything would work in sinc and the ignitors wouldn't all be fighting each other. Works so far, but after ignition, the heating up voltage dips more than I'd like. It operates within the manufacturer's voltage range.

Here is the basic framed searchlight case. I'll get more photos, much has progressed since these were taken last week.



Cheers..!


----------



## guiri

Hey, happened to see these and thought about you 

http://www.banggood.com/Solar-Ignit...tm_campaign=tools-edc-us-sm-r35&utm_design=40


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> Hey, happened to see these and thought about you
> 
> 36 inch Telescope mirror searchlight is nearing completion...sort of. Is ready for first lamp test after wires are tightened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling fan for bulb's pinch seal, socket and surrounding split back reflector, wiring and housing is finished and additional 2ND cabinet cooling fan now installed after this photo taken.


----------



## guiri

See? This is the stuff they used to burn down the old ships in another fleet


----------



## LightSward

guiri said:


> See? This is the stuff they used to burn down the old ships in another fleet



High powered stuff..!

More progress:
→ ← 






*Searchlight reflecting sky to light*

*Nice view of the searchlight and cooling equipment.
*



A little closer to see the cooling fans






*Close-up Searchlight*

*Searchlight getting closer to completion.C ooling fans installed. My usual Home Depot $15.00 bath fans. To get twice the CFM capacity, most fan makers charge up to 10 X higher, so I just buy two.

Will fire up both of these at the same time for a total output of 8,000 watts HMI, equivalent to 24,000 watts incandescent of Xenon. 385,000 lumen output each for a TOTAL: 770,000 LUMEN..! That's bright..!


*

→ ← 






*Old and New generations:wave::tired:*
*The old and new high powered telescope style searchlights. Notice the difference in the mirror orange peel effect from fibergalass to aluminum with it's much smoother finish. Hopefully makes a nicer beam..!

*


----------



## LightSward

Set up and tooled my shop to make a nice 50 inch Monster Reflector from aluminum with precision geometry, even CAD operated in the forming of the reflector. Been real busy doing things I needed to do with little time to posts. Am making huge progress on this and will get back to posting more as I get some time.


----------



## ven

I think out of this world is appropriate.........as thats where the beam will be going!

Amazing


----------



## bicyclerepairman

I moved to SE Portland last year, and always wondered what the sporadic searchlight activity was. Now I know! It would be great to make it out there when you have this fired up...


----------



## LightSward

Yes, have figured out why I was having some problems on recent aluminum reflectors I'm building.


----------



## LightSward

Well I was getting a bit cocky and maybe even slacking...lazy, but I thought the lower portion of the Parabolic shape was spherical enough to where I could get by just using a large compass to draw the profile for ease. Using the supercomputer, (AutoCAD on home PC and MAC) a few months back, the resolution was with thick lines so I missed the error of the slightly misaligned curves. After checking why I was having two or three slightly different focal points on my homemade reflectors, I realized the resolution wasn't fine enough to reveal the misalignment on the lower arc portion...how ever slight, was making for a fatter beam.. Have ordered new materials and hope to receive them in the next week or so and try...for the fourth time to make that "perfectly focused" aircraft aluminum reflector that is almost in my grasp. Some of you probably noted the slight error, and let me roll with it not mentioning it because of my strong personality and my kind of Hill Billy style of making reflectors entirely from scratch and design too, a bit off the "cuff". Hope to have an awesome, not just kind of awesome searchlight soon, in time for some light shows.:naughty:


----------



## MAD777

*Re: 50 inch Reflector &quot;Monster Light&quot;*

I want to offer my encouragement in your pursuit of perfection, and to suggest tuning past reflectors as steel drums. Then you could provide some Carribean Calypso music with your light demonstrations! LOL


----------



## LightSward

*Re: 50 inch Reflector &quot;Monster Light&quot;*



MAD777 said:


> I want to offer my encouragement in your pursuit of perfection, and to suggest tuning past reflectors as steel drums. Then you could provide some Carribean Calypso music with your light demonstrations! LOL



Awesome..! Just happened to hear some Calypso music as I was reading your note while hearing an ad. Have three searchlights nearing or close to nearing completion. Recent one is of a radical design similar to lighthouses with something extra..! Going to be awesome...fingers crossed.


----------



## LightSward

*After fine tuning several reflectors and even making a deep dish reflector to be revealed soon;, I've more or less gotten better at these aluminum reflectors
picture shows: Searchlight coming to life during daytime test*







*New all Aluminum 36 inch 4,000 watt HMI Searchlight for Halloween*






*Powerful beam as seen from behind searchlight. Beam can be seen for 5 miles distance.*






 New all Aluminum 36 inch 4,000 watt HMI Searchlight for Halloween⤡

*New all Aluminum 36 inch 4,000 watt HMI Searchlight for Halloween*



*Beam in night rainy sky as seen from a block away*



Looks awesome 



 Beam from behind searchlight. Beam can be seen five miles distance or more 




New all Aluminum 36 inch 4,000 watt HMI Searchlight for Halloween:candle:

Powerful 380,000 lumen beam stabbing the night sky for five miles and can be seen all over town 





Beam seen close by as cars started rolling by.

  Beam seen half a block away  





Light can be seen almost focused, yet hard to do with such hot equipment
 





Searchlight seen across the street warming up with color bands formed by camera interaction with 60 hertz / 120 flickers per second.




36 inch aluminum searchlight warming up

Searchlight as seen from a couple blocks away as seen through trees and rain patterns 




Light beam looks incredible during rain...rainbows and different light patterns.  





Searchlight cooling down. 




Cooling down bulb takes about a minute to stop making any light.


----------



## Searchlightexpert

But also in this experiment the optical performance is just like trash. It is not possible to get a good output out of this reflector....


----------



## Tribal

Honestly this thread made me realize how much of a noob in lights i am.

I have a handful of mag lights some ebay specials and different homedepot lanterns but this is out of this world.


----------



## LightSward

Searchlightexpert said:


> But also in this experiment the optical performance is just like trash. It is not possible to get a good output out of this reflector....


Wrong. If you BUY and purchase perfect reflectors, not make them, you really don't know what or why I'm doing this. (1) Experience has shown, purchased reflectors from those suggested people for my bulbs, don't perform much better than mine, in fact they've done worse since they don't have the required large diameter at an affordable price. . I've watched people thinking just like you have their ego down the drain when they thought their super bright light would outperform mine and were blown away instead. This happened just this past week. To work with the powerful bulbs I do, you have to purchase large, expensive reflectors. Many of the large reflectors out there for sale are garbage as they're only meant for collecting the sun for experiments, etc.,. I've down quite well. Show me someone else's Home made reflector...you make any. Lighten up and find out more before you become quite so judgmental..! I have a very limited budget, not the huge sums of money you have.


*I consider this an adequate beam from a searchlight that replicates a $20,000.00 set up for $500..! See if you can do better, with buying or making all your stuff.* 





Beam can be seen for many, many miles. You must be from NASA searchlights which received a scathing rebuke from me for being all hype..!


----------



## LightSward

Tribal said:


> Honestly this thread made me realize how much of a noob in lights i am.
> 
> I have a handful of mag lights some ebay specials and different homedepot lanterns but this is out of this world.



Thank you.


----------



## LightSward

I'm making replica equipment that in most ways performs similarly to the big wxpensive lights. People from many miles show up and many are interested in renting. 
*I consider this an adequate beam from a searchlight that replicates a $20,000.00 set up for $500..! See if you can do better, with buying or making all your stuff.* 





Beam can be seen for many, many miles. You must be from NASA searchlights which received a scathing rebuke from me for being all hype..![/QUOTE]


----------



## LightSward

Tribal said:


> Honestly this thread made me realize how much of a noob in lights i am.
> 
> I have a handful of mag lights some ebay specials and different homedepot lanterns but this is out of this world.



Appreciate the good words.

Keep up all the good work you do on your projects. :naughty:

I've been very busy making three searchlights of very different designs during the last year and have learned much. :thumbsup:Mainly I learned from experience and experimenting with many designs and focal lengths and discovered the brightness and visibility of the beam from any large distance ultimately depends on the lumen output of the light source, amount landing on reflector and or lens and the focal length, preferring the longer focal lengths. Even when I grab most of the light from a bulb and place it in a highly focused beam using precision lenses I purchased, and aligned with mirrors, making an almost laser like beam compared to the slighter fatter beam from homemade parabolic reflecting mirror; grabbing less than half the total light from a brighter source, (similar to the highly successful WWII carbon arc design) and with a longer focal length, beam could be seen from a much farther distance. 

:candle: Today's automobile headlamps are significantly brighter and many drive with their high beams on, only the brightest of searchlights will be seen, even close to the source. :sick2: My lights are often much brighter than Xenon sources twice the wattage as my HMI sources which produce much more light per watt yet from a slighter larger arc length, making a culminated beam harder to achieve.

Fun making my own stuff from scratch so I can almost instantly see my own customized results.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

New toys






[h=2]Left side shows homemade searchlight beam and the right side shows the new Xenon pencil thin searchlight beam.[/h]
→ ← 





→ ← 





The new 1000 watt Xenon. Coming soon new 4000 watt xenon to compliment the set up.


----------



## LightSward

:ironic:


----------



## LightSward




----------



## LightSward

Have made a "Back Seat" version of this that fits easily into the backseat of a small Kia Rio sedan. It's "open flame" because to make it weather resistant and normal like a light normally is, would require additional housing size increases that makes it impossible to go back there. I've done this to make demonstrations of the approximate look of the 50 inch Monster which makes the best beam of these larger ones of mine. Photos soon. Will use this one Halloween with the small 1,200 tank type light, or rather a real laser looking XENON searchlight rather than the usual HMI I usually use. One is much brighter with a bigger arc area the Xenon is very small light point in comparison just not as bright per watt.


----------



## LightSward

LightSward said:


> Thanks for the good words.
> 
> Actually a very good idea. You've got me thinking. How would I actually melt Aluminum...? :naughty:



Love to sand cast the reflector and have seriously considered building a melting furnace, :thumbsup::naughty:yet live in an association where my limited yard space, I'd probably get in trouble doing it here...so I'll have to consider a commercial lease..?:thinking:


----------

